# Heroes, Inc., Day 2: Goldenight



## DM_Matt (Aug 18, 2005)

A new day, a new thread.

The next night of the festival is Goldenight, the most decadent of the various subholidays within Waukeentide.  As described in the City of Splendors 2e Boxed Set:



> *Goldenight:* a simple festival night celebrating money and gold
> (many hard currency girls and not a few young noblewomen
> cover themselves in gold dust and little else on Goldenight),
> with many businesses operating all night, offering midnight
> sales and other promotions;



Late the next morning, Aleena awakens, still a bit groggy but apparently lucid.  Arundel calls everyone to the infirmary.  She doesn't try to get up, but she looks around and asks, weakly, "Where am I?  How did I get here?

Myserious Strangers (IC Thread 1) 
OOC Thread 
Rogues' Gallery​


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 18, 2005)

Shando stands silently at the rear of the group, head bowed in shame, waiting for one of the more diplomatic members of the group to explain the events of the night.

Hawkeye


----------



## frostrune (Aug 18, 2005)

With a quick look around at the assembled group and grim nod toward Fin, Timrin silently volunteers to be the bearer of bad news.

He steps forward and takes a knee by Aleena's bedside, "My Lady, I am Sir Timrin Goldmantle, paladin of Helm and member of the Hidden Shield.  Some of our group were part of your bodyguard contingent last night <gesturing toward Kaarlo and Murdoch>.  You are safe within our headquarters at the moment."

"My Lady - please tell us what you remember of last night.  There is much you should know but we shall fill in where your memory fades."


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 18, 2005)

Kaarlo steps back to allow others with less keen hearing get closer.


----------



## Falkus (Aug 19, 2005)

Given that questioning a disoriented woman didn't involve reckless mayhem or high risk acrobatics, Dyria didn't feel she was qualified to assist, so waited on the sidelines.


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 19, 2005)

frostrune said:
			
		

> With a quick look around at the assembled group and grim nod toward Fin, Timrin silently volunteers to be the bearer of bad news.
> 
> He steps forward and takes a knee by Aleena's bedside, "My Lady, I am Sir Timrin Goldmantle, paladin of Helm and member of the Hidden Shield.  Some of our group were part of your bodyguard contingent last night <gesturing toward Kaarlo and Murdoch>.  You are safe within our headquarters at the moment."
> 
> "My Lady - please tell us what you remember of last night.  There is much you should know but we shall fill in where your memory fades."




"There isn't much to tell.  My carriage was taking me to a celebration when it suddenly flipped over.  I remember hitting my head on the wall, but after that everything is pretty blurry."


----------



## frostrune (Aug 19, 2005)

"My Lady, you were abducted by an evil fey.  He fought through our guards and teleported away with you.  You remember nothing of this?"

Seeing the blank look, Timrin continues...

"At nearly the same time, a few blocks further down the Cliff Ride, your Father was also ambushed and nearly killed.

"These attacks were both orchestrated by a powerful vampire named Kurin Manyblades.  He may also be responsible for the deaths at House Drakkenmere.  We thought you were to be sacrificed in order to bind or summon a powerful demon.  Your Father accompanied us as we rushed to save you."

"Another ambush awaited us... or more specifically, your Father.  Forgive us Lady Aleena... your Father is dead."

As the impact of the words sink in, Timrin reaches out to gently clasp her hand between his and averts his eyes to the floor.


----------



## kirinke (Aug 19, 2005)

Alethia looks at the noble woman her eyes glowing faintly silver in the dim light. "He fought well my lady and the gods may yet have work for him on this plane. It is possible to have him raised, if you think he would have it so," she said, her voice and expression conveying both the sadness of his death and cold anger directed at the ones responsible for his murder. 

The mere thought of an innocent being sacrificed to any kind of evil enrages her. And it is clear, at least to her, that either the paladin's daughter or the paladin himself was meant to be the sacrifice. At that, her face pales. 

_*What if the paladin was the true sacrifice? That could be the significance of that vampire taking his bone. And there are few things more innocent than a paladin.*_


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 19, 2005)

Aleena squeezes Timrin's hand amd tears up.  "No, I don't remember any of it.  My father must be raised -- and avenged -- immediately.  I have to go to him!" She starts to sit up but immediately lies back down, realizing that that is a bad idea at the moment. "Oops.  On second thought, maybe later," she says, smiling for a moment.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Aug 19, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Aleena squeezes Timrin's hand amd tears up.  "No, I don't remember any of it.  My father must be raised -- and avenged -- immediately.  I have to go to him!" She starts to sit up but immediately lies back down, realizing that that is a bad idea at the moment. "Oops.  On second thought, maybe later," she says, smiling for a moment.




"Once he's raised, he'll have plenty of time to do any avenging that needs doing himself," Fin points out.  "Is there anyone in particular who should be contacted to perform the necessary rites?"


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 19, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> "Once he's raised, he'll have plenty of time to do any avenging that needs doing himself," Fin points out.  "Is there anyone in particular who should be contacted to perform the necessary rites?"





"Church of Tyr...they should be more than willing"


----------



## Hypersmurf (Aug 19, 2005)

Fin nods.  "We'll send a messenger - if they're willing to come here, so much the better... otherwise we'll take your father there right away."

_OOC: Other things on the to-do list: 

1. Cancel the cheque!
2. Check to see if Goran's ship is still in the harbor.
3. See about getting exploding-girl raised.
4. Inform Lord Oberon that his Unseelie friend made no appearance last night.
5. Pick up some flowers for Hannah.  (Or maybe some of that gold body paint... hmm...)
6. Get someone who speaks Draconic to help us Speak With Dead on the wyvern.
7. Submit a report to the City about Goran, and see if we can get reimbursed for expenses.
8. Do some background checking on Mr Z.
9. Feed cats.
10. Do some research on Kurin Manyblades.
11. Set someone to repairing our new ballista.

And then, after breakfast... /OOC_


----------



## kirinke (Aug 19, 2005)

ooc:
Alethia speaks Draconic.

IC:
Alethia takes Fin aside, her face still pale. "Fin. Remember that vampire taking Lord Perigeron's bone? Maybe that was missing 'ingredient' for whatever rite they needed to perform to raise the demon. He was most likely the intended sacrifice!" she whispered, voice intense.


----------



## frostrune (Aug 19, 2005)

Timrin looks up from his kneeling position toward Fin and Alethia, "I will stay with Lady Aleena and answer her questions as best I can.  I do not know this city very well and have few contacts.  I will be of little help with the research anyway.  I'll be here if you need me."

He then switches and continues in celestial...

[sblock] If Peregion is to be raised we need to make it a priority to understand the magic that 'took' the bone from his arm.  There was a definite purpose in taking it.  I would like to know what it was. [/sblock]


----------



## Hypersmurf (Aug 19, 2005)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Alethia takes Fin aside, her face still pale. "Fin. Remember that vampire taking Lord Perigeron's bone?"




"Vividly," Fin replies dryly.



> "Maybe that was missing 'ingredient' for whatever rite they needed to perform to raise the demon. He was most likely the intended sacrifice!" she whispered, voice intense.




"I know.  I've been worrying about that for the last eight hours or so.  All we can do for now, though, is see if Tyr's priests can fix it... we can worry more if they fail."


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 19, 2005)

"Lacking in magical knowledge, what is the signifigence of a single bone?  What can be done with a bone from an innocent instead of any other person?"


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 19, 2005)

Breaking his silence, "Someone needs to inform the Council of Lords of the death of Piergernon.  I believe that we are currently breaking the law by not reporting a death and especially the death of a Lord of Waterdeep to the proper authorities.  It may appear we have something to hide.  Sir Timrin, I believe you might be the best possible choice for that job.  As a Paladin of Helm, your word and status would almost be abbover reproach.  I volunteer to sit here and keep watch and company with the Lady Aleena.  In some ways it may help alleviate the dishonor I feel at the death of her father."

Hawkeye


----------



## frostrune (Aug 19, 2005)

Timrin stands, "Hmmm... I had thought the watch had been informed.  I assumed we had sent a messenger or somesuch."

He looks around for confirmation.  If he finds none, he continues..

"This is indeed bad form.  I will notify the watch at once and the Church of Tyr as well."

Turning back to Aleena, "Please excuse me my Lady."

With a nod of his head he quickly turns on his heel and rapidly walks from the room.  He will don his armor and grab his shield and sword before summoning his mount and riding hard for Naval command center where we met with Peregion the night before.


----------



## kirinke (Aug 19, 2005)

frostrune said:
			
		

> Timrin looks up from his kneeling position toward Fin and Alethia, "I will stay with Lady Aleena and answer her questions as best I can.  I do not know this city very well and have few contacts.  I will be of little help with the research anyway.  I'll be here if you need me."
> 
> He then switches and continues in celestial...
> 
> [sblock] If Peregion is to be raised we need to make it a priority to understand the magic that 'took' the bone from his arm.  There was a definite purpose in taking it.  I would like to know what it was. [/sblock]




"I just arrived myself," Alethia admits ruefully and added in celestial. "I can only imagine what kind of hell they can cause with the bone. Whether or not it is accurate I don't know. I am unfamilar with sympathetic magic."


ooc:
sympathetic magic: magic using one item to affect a similar item. EX: voodoo is based largely on this concept.


----------



## Falkus (Aug 20, 2005)

"The laws are overrated, Dyria commented, shrugging. "He's going to be raised from the dead shortly, is it really that necessary to confuse things by reporting that he's dead. Let's wait for the lord be ressurected, and have him explain it."


----------



## kirinke (Aug 20, 2005)

Alethia raised an eyebrow. She too does not much care for law, at least when it is in conflict with simple justice. "I believe they would not agree with that my friend. This is more to cover ourselves and to alert them to the fact that we have an undead wizard and evil fae demons running about the town. That is cause for alarm, don't you think?" she smiled slightly. "You are right though. The laws can be at times overrated."


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 20, 2005)

"The leadership of the city needs to know now, in case we fail in our attempts to get him raised.  Maybe the city Lords already have contingency plans in place.  Perhaps there is a clone of Lord Piergeron waiting for just such an event.  What if Tyr decides he has something more important for Piergieron to do on the Outer planes?  The truth of the matter is we don't know.  They know and can enact their plans once they know what has happened.  I agree that the public at large doesn't need to know at this moment."

Hawkeye


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 20, 2005)

(Uh, everyone already knows what happened.  Aiden announced it to thousands of people.)


----------



## kirinke (Aug 20, 2005)

ooc: He just mentioned the basics. With what happened, wild rumors are probly flying, no one really knows exactly what happened and the city lords are going to want the nitty-gritty details.


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 20, 2005)

kirinke said:
			
		

> ooc: He just mentioned the basics. With what happened, wild rumors are probly flying, no one really knows exactly what happened and the city lords are going to want the nitty-gritty details.




OOC:  That is what I referring too.

Torqumada


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 21, 2005)

Aleena  lets go of Timrin's hand and waves as he leaves, then lays back down.

Timrin rides towards the Naval intelligence station, but soon sees in the middle of the road a  tall figure dressed in black flowing robes, and wearing a blank black mask.  You recognize this as the attire that Lords wear to disguise their identity.  In a commanding voice male (which itself is generated by the disguise), he (or she, the disguise makes it impossible to tell) says...Gather your friends outside your base.  We will send people to meet with you there.  I thank you for your service to the city and your cooperation in this matter."  The figure stretches his hand out and teleports Timrin back to your headquarters.


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 21, 2005)

Suddenly, a man dressed in the robes of the High Priest of tyr teleports into the infirmily.  He, like Tyr, has no right hand.  He says.  I am the high priest of Tyr, and I have come for the body.  He waves his stump over Peregion's body, and a ghostly hand of bright golden light appears where his hand should be.  He looks upset, and says "He cannot be raised.  His soul is elsewhere"


----------



## Hypersmurf (Aug 21, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Suddenly, a man dressed in the robes of the High Priest of tyr teleports into the infirmily.  He, like Tyr, has no right hand.  He says.  I am the high priest of Tyr, and I have come for the body.  He waves his stump over Peregion's body, and a ghostly hand of bright golden light appears where his hand should be.  He looks upset, and says "He cannot be raised.  His soul is elsewhere"




Fin nods, unsurprised.  "I more than half-expected that," he admits.  "A vampire stole a bone from his arm with some sort of necromantic magic.  Aiden Zarun decapitated the vampire, but we suspect it was not destroyed; its remains vanished, and the missing bone was nowhere to be found.  Zarun seems to have a broad knowledge of this vampire - he may be able to assist in tracking it down to recover Peregion's soul."

"We have another body we'd appreciate your looking over, your Reverence... if it's not too much trouble," he adds.  "She died last night, but may have been dead for a hundred years... it's an odd one."


----------



## kirinke (Aug 21, 2005)

ooc:
Matt. I'm going to send you an email shortly....

IC:
Alethia looks shocked and then enraged as the full import of what the priest says hits her. "So. That is the vampire's plan then. Aleena was not the true sacrifice after all. Her father is. That is why they took the bone. So they can have a physical piece of him to control and through that a way to torture and corrupt his soul." her voice is full of tightly controlled rage.


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 21, 2005)

Shando leaps to his feet, ready for battle when the priest first appears and then relaxes as he introduces himself.  His head dips in sadness as he offers a prayer to Ilmatar, asking for his protection over the fallen Paladin and for guidance and to forgive him for his failure.

Hawkeye


----------



## frostrune (Aug 21, 2005)

Timrin blinks the stars from his eyes as the effects of the teleport wear off.  He leaves his mount standing in the courtyard and strides briskly for the infirmary, entering a few seconds after the priest of Tyr.

He enters and halts abruptly at the sight of the newcomer.

Timrin readily recognizes the symbol of God of justice and greets the priest before addressing his friends, "Greetings High Justicar.  You were to be my next stop but it appears you have already heard the ill news.  Thank you for coming."

Now turning to Fin and the others, "I was halted in the strrets and sent back by one of the masked lords of Waterdeep.  He bade I muster our company and await further instructions.  He said others would be joining us soon.  We must make haste."


----------



## kirinke (Aug 21, 2005)

Alethia turns to Timrin, eyes now glowing with silvery fire. "Then let us go," 

You get the distinct impression that the only way to stop her would be to knock her out. And even then, as soon as she woke, she would be following.


----------



## Falkus (Aug 21, 2005)

"So, somebody's weaven a spell to entrap Peirigon's soul. I can't imagine and more evil thing to do,"  Dyria mused, stepping up to Alethia and Timrin.


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 22, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> Fin nods.  "We'll send a messenger - if they're willing to come here, so much the better... otherwise we'll take your father there right away."
> 
> _OOC: Other things on the to-do list:
> 
> 1. Cancel the cheque!_



_



			2. Check to see if Goran's ship is still in the harbor.
		
Click to expand...



A fast-flying company scout reports that where the ship had been there is a whole lot of driftwood and what is perhaps a mast poking up.  It seems the boat has sunk overnight.




			3. See about getting exploding-girl raised.
		
Click to expand...



The cleric examines the body with his ghostly hand, and frowns.  "This woman died of old age.  She shows signs of extremely rapid aging.  I believe that some powerful necromantic magic -- of which there is much residue -- delayed her aging, then ended, causing it all to happen at once.  If it is any consolation, that method of death probably has sent her to her god."





			7. Submit a report to the City about Goran, and see if we can get reimbursed for expenses.
		
Click to expand...



Something to take up with the Lords.




			8. Do some background checking on Mr Z.
		
Click to expand...



His story checks out.  He was in fact of House Drakkenmere, but as the youngest in his family he left to find his own fortune since his inheritance would not be that large.  All the stories of his childhood seem positive.  He was smart, athletic, and popular, known to be an excellent swordsman and keenly interested in learning lore regarding demons and necromancers and how to defeat them.




			9. Feed cats.
		
Click to expand...



Takes a while, but you've got a system.




			10. Do some research on Kurin Manyblades.
		
Click to expand...






			11. Set someone to repairing our new ballista.
		
Click to expand...



It clearly was magically protected against fire when it was created, since it is reasonably likely that its volatile ammunition might threaten it.  The magic is entirely intact, and the physical damage can be repaired by a reasonably competent engineer.  Your company would have one on retainer if none of the followers have that capability.



			
				Alethia said:
			
		


			"So. That is the vampire's plan then. Aleena was not the true sacrifice after all. Her father is. That is why they took the bone. So they can have a physical piece of him to control and through that a way to torture and corrupt his soul." her voice is full of tightly controlled rage.
		
Click to expand...



"Yes, perhaps.  Or maybe they simply want him permanently out of circulation, which simply killing him could not accomplish."

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

When you gather outside, You are all suddenly teleported to a large, darkish room. Each of you is bathed in blue light, and you can see numerous dark and identical silhouettes behind raised podiums, each with a small amount of blue light behind them.  You cannot see how large the room is, because the light is not diffuse enough to reach the walls.  You each find a chair in front of you, and a long, semicircular table.  You see that there are others besides you nearby that you recognize.  You see Admiral Westwind, Lieutenant Kiran, a couple military folks whose names you don't know, but one of whom was present at the naval base, one of the guardsmen who was helping guard Aleena who was wounded in the attack, and Aiden Zarun

One of them speaks, in that same commanding male voice as the first Lord that Timrin met.   


"Thank you all for coming.  We have convened this meeting to investigate the matter of the events of the past night.  Hidden Shield representatives, please begin your account."_


----------



## Hypersmurf (Aug 22, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> One of them speaks, in that same commanding male voice as the first Lord that Timrin met.
> 
> "Thank you all for coming.  We have convened this meeting to investigate the matter of the events of the past night.  Hidden Shield representatives, please begin your account."




Fin glances about at the others, then takes one step forward.

"Fin Caisson of the Hidden Shield, Lord," he introduces himself.  "Our company was hired to provide a security detail for Lord Peregion and Lady Aleena last night.  Both details were attacked.  Lady Aleena was abducted by a being subsequently identified as Lordes Lucifer, a fallen Eladrin now working for the Unseelie Lord Zura.  Lord Peregion fell into a prepared ambush, carried out by a group of some form of vampire spawn, apparently masterminded by the vampire Kurin Manyblades.  That attack was beaten off, and in the process Lord Peregion was subjected to a necromantic spell that seemed at the time to have no effect."

"Some of our people were approached earlier in the evening by a man calling himself Goran.  As far as we can tell, he was also somehow under the influence of Manyblades, and in all likelihood has been dead for a hundred years and possessed by some form of undead hellwasp.  We observed one of his people being torn apart by such creatures from the inside when she started to shake off the domination.  Goran informed us that he had for sale a book containing a prophecy predicting an attack on this city by an ancient demon; against the chance it was a true prediction, and with the time limit he described, we felt it wisest to purchase this prophecy ourselves, despite the exorbitant price, and bring it to Lord Peregion's attention."

"Later investigation showed that the book was created by one of Goran's people under the direction of Manyblades.  Goran's ship has since been destroyed; whether he still exists is unknown at this time."

"Nevertheless, following the clues in the book seemed the only lead towards recovering Lady Aleena; we proceeded with Lord Peregion to the City Lighthouse, where Aleena was being prepared for sacrifice by Aurilite priests.  We prevented the ritual from being completed, at which point Manyblades himself put in an appearance.  The spell he had cast earlier on Lord Peregion came into effect, and the vampire stole the Lord's soul in the form of a single bone from his arm.  At this point, Lord Zarun arrived and drove Manyblades away; it seems likely, however, that the vampire escaped."

"Lady Aleena is recovering at our compound; Lord Peregion is unable to be raised at this time."


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 22, 2005)

Kaarlo, absently nods his head to all ot the points mentioned, thinking to himself, he has nothing to expand on.


----------



## kirinke (Aug 22, 2005)

Alethia sits down as the others do and as Fin finished his account, she spoke up. "We have Lord Perigeron's body Saer," she said, using the general honorific for those whose rank is unknown, but whose nobility is not in doubt. "Can we use that to locate the soul?" she asks the spokesman of the lord's council. 

"If nothing else, we still have the Lady Aleena safely in our hands. Through her is a direct link to Perigeron's spirit. We can most likely use her, if she is willing, to track her father's soul to where it is imprisioned."


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 23, 2005)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Alethia sits down as the others do and as Fin finished his account, she spoke up. "We have Lord Perigeron's body Saer," she said, using the general honorific for those whose rank is unknown, but whose nobility is not in doubt. "Can we use that to locate the soul?" she asks the spokesman of the lord's council.
> 
> "If nothing else, we still have the Lady Aleena safely in our hands. Through her is a direct link to Perigeron's spirit. We can most likely use her, if she is willing, to track her father's soul to where it is imprisioned."




One of the Lords says "That will be her decision.  However, I doubt that even his own body will be all that useful in tracking him.  Doubtlessly his prison renders him undetectable.  The best way is to track Kurin himself.  Regardless, we suggest that Lady Aleena remain under your protection until such time as we determine that there are no additional plots layers onto this one."

Another Lord pipes in, and says "What of Goran and his party.  Where did they come from?  Where are they now?  Are they still a threat?


----------



## Hypersmurf (Aug 23, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Another Lord pipes in, and says "What of Goran and his party. Where did they come from? Where are they now? Are they still a threat?




"Our information about Goran is... suspect, since much of it came from Goran himself," Fin explains.

"He and his party appear to have befallen some accident a century or so ago.  Goran himself bore the emblem of the Blue Bear tribe, destroyed these thirty years.  They appeared withered and old under the perception of a True Seeing spell.  When Goran approached us, he and his fellows wore assorted paraphernalia of Mulhorandi origin."

"He claimed to have retrieved the book from the 'Lost City of Tell-Maru', from the 'ancient necromancer Al-Hulath'.  It spoke of a demon lord named Garax, and contained a prophecy and a binding ritual - we purchased the book for the sum of fifty thousand in gold."

"One of Goran's associates subsequently confided to us that she questioned her memories of defeating Al-Hulath, and thought the date to be 1280 - fifteen years after their quest began.  Around that point, she exploded, courtesy of the hellwasps I mentioned earlier.  The high priest of Tyr examined her body, and pronounced her dead of old age."

"Object Readings performed on certain items revealed that the book was scribed by another of Goran's associates, who registered to the Reading as both Lawful and Good at the time.  It should be noted that all those associates showed as strongly Evil when we met them.  The Reading also revealed Kurin Manyblades present during the scribing of the book."

"This morning, Goran's ship has been destroyed; his whereabouts are unknown."


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 23, 2005)

One of the Lords says..."Tell-Maru?  Interesting.   It is legendary among the followers of Anubis.  It is a lost and holy city that they believe holds great magical power from ancient days and from other worlds.  Al-Hulath is a familiar name.  But I forget why..."

Lieutenant Kiran raises her hand and waves energetically.  A Lord points to her.  

She continues, rambling "Al-Hulath was an ancient wizard who experimented with fortifying undead creatures by infusing them with demonic power.  His goal was controllable  and mass-producable undead with the magical prowess of planer beings and the strength and resilience of demonflesh.  Supposedly he failed, but more interesting than his research is what spawned it -- He began as a groundbreaking expert on vampire physiology.  He discovered that the creation of a vampire occurs when the  spawn drinks the sire's blood.  In that blood, an "egg,"  adapted to the spawn with stolen soul energy from the victim, is passed to the victim and travels to the heart.  It emits negative energy as it grows, burning away the creature's body and infusing its soul with negative energy, which ties the body together.  Al-Hulath was trying to keep the negative energy from harming the physical body as much, and tried to add demonic energy to the equation, either replacing the negative energy or adding to it, and altering the seed to provide demonic powers.  He probably experimented with Slaadi and other similar demons.  "


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 23, 2005)

Shando steps forward, bowing at the waist, his forarms covering his face, as though his wrists were bound together, palms facing up.  Whoever is truly behind the attack on Lord Piergernon and Lady Aleena very carefully planned their attacks.  They knew where they would be and who would be guarding them.  Their attacks were designed to disable many of us in the fastest way possible.  They were able to attack us a points of strenght for them and weakness for us.  In the case of Lord Piergernon, they were able to conduct this attack on a crowded city street and were able to lay in ambush without being detected by the Watch.  Whoever is behind this has studied this city very carefully.  There is the possibility that they have spies some where among the Watch or the Guard through magical or mundane means.  There may be spies in the Bueracracy of the City or a faction of Guilds or Nobility bent on taking over the city.  There may even" Shando grimaces at the thought as though it leaves a bad taste in his mouth and continues  "There may even be a spy on the Lord's Council.  We have no evidence of this, but I feel it is a possibility, given the way events unfolded last night.  Our opponent may even have deeper desires than that, but the only one who knows what they are at this time, are our enemies."

Hawkeye


----------



## frostrune (Aug 23, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Lieutenant Kiran raises her hand and waves energetically.  A Lord points to her.
> 
> She continues, rambling "Al-Hulath was an ancient wizard who experimented with fortifying undead creatures by infusing them with demonic power.  His goal was controllable  and mass-producable undead with the magical prowess of planer beings and the strength and resilience of demonflesh.  Supposedly he failed, but more interesting than his research is what spawned it -- He began as a groundbreaking expert on vampire physiology.  He discovered that the creation of a vampire occurs when the  spawn drinks the sire's blood.  In that blood, an "egg,"  adapted to the spawn with stolen soul energy from the victim, is passed to the victim and travels to the heart.  It emits negative energy as it grows, burning away the creature's body and infusing its soul with negative energy, which ties the body together.  Al-Hulath was trying to keep the negative energy from harming the physical body as much, and tried to add demonic energy to the equation, either replacing the negative energy or adding to it, and altering the seed to provide demonic powers.  He probably experimented with Slaadi and other similar demons.  "




Timrin has remained respectfully silent and listened attentively throughout the meeting... until this last remark by Lt. Kiran.  His head snaps violently to the left fixing his fiery silver gaze upon the young naval officer.

"Lt. Kiran you mentioned 'stolen soul energy'.  We are also dealing with a known vampire and an unseelie fey with connections to the Abyss.  This can hardly be a coincidence.  The strivings of this 'Al-Hulath' must be important.  Can you better explain his work that a layman might understand?  Can you speculate what the soul of a paladin might add to he equation?"


----------



## Hypersmurf (Aug 23, 2005)

frostrune said:
			
		

> "Can you speculate what the soul of a paladin might add to he equation?"




"Or, alternatively, the soul of a Lord of Waterdeep," Fin adds.  "Even rarer than paladins, those."


----------



## kirinke (Aug 23, 2005)

Alethia pales as Lt. Kiran and the others speak. "Whatever it is, we know it is going to be quite vile." she taps the table restlessly thinking. "Don't we have something of this Manyblade's fellow? Shards of his knives perhaps? We can use that to track him. I'm sorry, but that's all I can think that will help. We can do little until we find these undead and demonic scum."


----------



## Hypersmurf (Aug 23, 2005)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Alethia pales as Lt. Kiran and the others speak. "Whatever it is, we know it is going to be quite vile." she taps the table restlessly thinking. "Don't we have something of this Manyblade's fellow? Shards of his knives perhaps? We can use that to track him. I'm sorry, but that's all I can think that will help. We can do little until we find these undead and demonic scum."




"Throwing stakes - weapons he carved himself.  Plenty of connection there for scrying," Fin replies.  "Lord," he adds, turning back to the original silhouette, "Manyblades referred to 'his lord' at one point.  Given the context - a blood-drinking ritual similar to that described by the Lieutenant - it seems possible that the lord he mentioned is this same necromancer."


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 24, 2005)

frostrune said:
			
		

> Timrin has remained respectfully silent and listened attentively throughout the meeting... until this last remark by Lt. Kiran.  His head snaps violently to the left fixing his fiery silver gaze upon the young naval officer.
> 
> "Lt. Kiran you mentioned 'stolen soul energy'.  We are also dealing with a known vampire and an unseelie fey with connections to the Abyss.  This can hardly be a coincidence.  The strivings of this 'Al-Hulath' must be important.  Can you better explain his work that a layman might understand?  Can you speculate what the soul of a paladin might add to he equation?"




"Thats what doesn't fit.  I don't think it would be useful at all.  He discovered the method by which humans can be turned into vampires, and he applied that knowledge to try to add other characteristics by the same method.  But his method involved turning humans into what reflects the components he put in.  I don't see how a paladin's soul helps.  Besides, drained energy only is useful in ensuring that the seed properly matches the target."


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 24, 2005)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> Shando steps forward, bowing at the waist, his forarms covering his face, as though his wrists were bound together, palms facing up.  Whoever is truly behind the attack on Lord Piergernon and Lady Aleena very carefully planned their attacks.  They knew where they would be and who would be guarding them.  Their attacks were designed to disable many of us in the fastest way possible.  They were able to attack us a points of strenght for them and weakness for us.  In the case of Lord Piergernon, they were able to conduct this attack on a crowded city street and were able to lay in ambush without being detected by the Watch.  Whoever is behind this has studied this city very carefully.  There is the possibility that they have spies some where among the Watch or the Guard through magical or mundane means.  There may be spies in the Bueracracy of the City or a faction of Guilds or Nobility bent on taking over the city.  There may even" Shando grimaces at the thought as though it leaves a bad taste in his mouth and continues  "There may even be a spy on the Lord's Council.  We have no evidence of this, but I feel it is a possibility, given the way events unfolded last night.  Our opponent may even have deeper desires than that, but the only one who knows what they are at this time, are our enemies."
> 
> Hawkeye




A Lord:

"They know much, but it is extremely unlikely that there is a traitor among us.  Certainly, however, they must have help from well-connected individuals."


----------



## Hypersmurf (Aug 24, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> "Thats what doesn't fit.  I don't think it would be useful at all.  He discovered the method by which humans can be turned into vampires, and he applied that knowledge to try to add other characteristics by the same method.  But his method involved turning humans into what reflects the components he put in.  I don't see how a paladin's soul helps.  Besides, drained energy only is useful in ensuring that the seed properly matches the target."




"Fallen Eladrin..." Fin mutters to himself.  "I wonder... what if this Lucifer is not representing Zura in this matter at all?  Lord Oberon's servant told us that he still holds to a code, like an echo of his former goodness.  Perhaps he sees Al-Hulath's work as a chance to regain his celestial status... by leeching the goodness from a paladin's soul into his own?"

"We know that someone who is infected with vampirism is corrupted and evil, no matter how pure their soul prior to their rebirth.  Perhaps Lucifer believes that even the vileness of raping a man's soul will be wiped clean, as long as his acts of evil are concluded _before_ he takes on Peregion's aspects...?"


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 24, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> "Throwing stakes - weapons he carved himself.  Plenty of connection there for scrying," Fin replies.  "Lord," he adds, turning back to the original silhouette, "Manyblades referred to 'his lord' at one point.  Given the context - a blood-drinking ritual similar to that described by the Lieutenant - it seems possible that the lord he mentioned is this same necromancer."





A Lord:
"I agree.  We need to track down Al-Hulath.  Lieutenant Kiran, do you know where he lived."

She answers "Not exactly sure, sire.  Probably in the Sarkara Island Chain in the Inner Sea, near Mulhorand.  Or perhaps deep in the desert in Mulhorand.  The fact that those adventurers returned in a ship implies the former...They could have used one of the pricey teleporting toll gates between the Inner Sea and the Sea of Fallen Stars.  Many of the islands  are uncharted, however, and others are inhabited by some pretty sinister characters...Scary archwizards, evil cultists, strange creatures..."


----------



## Hypersmurf (Aug 24, 2005)

Fin remembers something, and produces Alath's garage-door opener from his satchel.

"This is part of a device Goran claimed to have liberated from a Mulhorandi pyramid," he explains.  "We haven't yet performed an Object Reading on it... but if their Mulhorandi artifacts were in fact supplied by Al-Hulath, it may provide a scrying link back to him..."


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 24, 2005)

Another Lord:
"...and perhaps it provides access to other  parts of Al-Hularh's domain as well.  The festivities will continue tonight as scheduled.  As Sir Zarun suggested, it is inappropriate to  ignore our religious devotions on account of this.  We wish to continue to avail ourselves of your services.  You should leave tomorrow."

Aiden adds:
"I am among the most wealthy merchants in Waterdeep now.  Tomorrow, my merchant ships and their escorts will arrive.  I wish to offer a warship from among my merchant escorts that they could use."


----------



## frostrune (Aug 24, 2005)

OOC:  I had no idea Aiden Zarun was present at this meeting.

Timrin had not realized the new Lord Drakkenmere was in attendance but silently thanked Helm for the wisdom to keep his current thoughts about the man to himself.



> "I am among the most wealthy merchants in Waterdeep now. Tomorrow, my merchant ships and their escorts will arrive. I wish to offer a warship from among my merchant escorts that they could use."




"As always, that is your call Fin."   He makes sure Fin notices his left hand resting on the table top drumming his fingers nervously.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 24, 2005)

Kaarlo sits in the back as everyone talks.


----------



## kirinke (Aug 24, 2005)

"We have told you all we know. We have at least three options on how to track these people down, one through Aleena, two through Lord Perigeron's own body and three through the throwing stakes Manyblades carved." she looked at them all. "If all else fails, we can simply scan the city, looking for the most concentrated point of evil around. Or we can look for the places that are closed to our scrying. Either way, we have a very good chance of finding them before the night is out." Alethia looks at each in turn as she says this.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Aug 25, 2005)

kirinke said:
			
		

> "We have told you all we know. We have at least three options on how to track these people down, one through Aleena, two through Lord Perigeron's own body and three through the throwing stakes Manyblades carved." she looked at them all. "If all else fails, we can simply scan the city, looking for the most concentrated point of evil around. Or we can look for the places that are closed to our scrying. Either way, we have a very good chance of finding them before the night is out." Alethia looks at each in turn as she says this.




"Scanning the city is only a workable plan if they're still within it," Fin points out gently.  "And there's no guarantee of that."


----------



## kirinke (Aug 25, 2005)

Alethia nods soberly. "True. But it's a fair bet they haven't left quite yet. I mean think of it. A natural inclination would be to run as far as you can away from your crime. Most searches are for those who are fleeing. Not for those who are hiding nearby. And generally speaking, guys like these have enormous egos. They like to be in close proximity, watching your hopeless expression while you run around circles they set up." she shrugged.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Aug 25, 2005)

frostrune said:
			
		

> "As always, that is your call Fin."   He makes sure Fin notices his left hand resting on the table top drumming his fingers nervously.




"You like to narrow it down, don't you?" Fin replies, tapping his own left fingers absently on his thigh.

"Lord," he addresses the figure who wishes to avail himself of the Hidden Shield's services.  "The security of the City is dear to our hearts, and we have a score to settle with those discussed here today.  But we are in business, and we have employees and their families who depend on that business for their income.  We paid a substantial portion of our operating budget to secure the book that led to Lady Aleena's rescue last night.  We're not averse to the idea of travelling to Mulhorand at your behest... but if all of our key personnel are to be out of the city at once, we'll need to secure a sizeable retainer in advance to ensure our operation here can continue to run smoothly in our absence."

"We will, naturally, offer you the special VIP discount on our own time-and-materials rates for the mission itself," he adds.


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 25, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> "You like to narrow it down, don't you?" Fin replies, tapping his own left fingers absently on his thigh.
> 
> "Lord," he addresses the figure who wishes to avail himself of the Hidden Shield's services.  "The security of the City is dear to our hearts, and we have a score to settle with those discussed here today.  But we are in business, and we have employees and their families who depend on that business for their income.  We paid a substantial portion of our operating budget to secure the book that led to Lady Aleena's rescue last night.  We're not averse to the idea of travelling to Mulhorand at your behest... but if all of our key personnel are to be out of the city at once, we'll need to secure a sizeable retainer in advance to ensure our operation here can continue to run smoothly in our absence."
> 
> "We will, naturally, offer you the special VIP discount on our own time-and-materials rates for the mission itself," he adds.




The Lords seem to rapidly converse, and one speaks

"We accept your terms.  We will pay you ahead of time for a month of service, and order that Peregion's estate reemburse you for your losses in your dealings with Guran, as his contract with you requires.  Sir Aiden, stay here.  The rest are dismissed.  Enjoy tonight's festivities, for we wish you to leave in the morning.  Any other questions, concerns, or requests before you leave?"


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 25, 2005)

One Lord raises a hand and says to pause.  He asks for materials of Kurin's to scry with.  Once given them, he tries to scry.  He says "Kurin does not presently exist.  He must not yet have reformed.  Scrying is not going to work until he does."


----------



## kirinke (Aug 25, 2005)

Alethia spoke up. "My lords? If nothing else works, try to Commune with your gods. They may be able to help narrow down where Kurin and his prisoner are. A good question would ask is if they are still within the city limits."


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 25, 2005)

Kaarlo's eyes dart from the lords to his comrades as if he is watching a tennis match.


----------



## Falkus (Aug 25, 2005)

Dyria waited behind her comrades, not saying anything at the moment, as she controlled her nausea. She hated teleportation, but speaking up about it would not be opportune right now.


----------



## Keia (Aug 25, 2005)

*Crimson (Female 'Human' Psion) AC:24 HPs: 66 PPs: 181*



			
				Alethia said:
			
		

> "We have told you all we know. We have at least three options on how to track these people down, one through Aleena, two through Lord Perigeron's own body and three through the throwing stakes Manyblades carved."



"Those stakes . . . at least the ones I examined . . . turned to dust once I removed it from its target,"  Crimson offered.  "Oh wait, you were talking about the stakes fired from the thing, not the things that Manyblades threw.  Nevermind.  Sorry, my lords."  She looked to the others for guidance, having already felt uncomfortable enough simply clarifying about the stakes.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 25, 2005)

Seeing Crimson's sudden discomfort, Kaarlo winks to let her know everything is OK.


OOC:  I will be offline till Monday.


----------



## frostrune (Aug 25, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> "Those stakes . . . at least the ones I examined . . . turned to dust once I removed it from its target,"  Crimson offered.  "Oh wait, you were talking about the stakes fired from the thing, not the things that Manyblades threw.  Nevermind.  Sorry, my lords."  She looked to the others for guidance, having already felt uncomfortable enough simply clarifying about the stakes.





Taking his queue from 'the rest are dismissed' and wishing to cover Crimson's awkward moment, Sir Timrin steps in.

"Noble Lords/ Ladies, thank you for your continued faith in our service and for the generous retainer.  I believe we have exhausted our questions <he looks around for confirmation> and hope we have answered yours in turn.  Since it appears we have a long journey ahead of us on the morrow and little time to prepare, we shall take our leave at your leisure <assuming they have to teleport us back out of this chamber>."


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 25, 2005)

OOC:  Have we decided what a month of our services is worth?

Torqumada


----------



## kirinke (Aug 25, 2005)

"Perhaps this Al-Hulath is in the city as we speak. Has anyone thought to ask the gods if he is nearby? I have a feeling this might be the case, especially if he is organizing this whole nasty mess." Alethia asks.


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 26, 2005)

frostrune said:
			
		

> Taking his queue from 'the rest are dismissed' and wishing to cover Crimson's awkward moment, Sir Timrin steps in.
> 
> "Noble Lords/ Ladies, thank you for your continued faith in our service and for the generous retainer.  I believe we have exhausted our questions <he looks around for confirmation> and hope we have answered yours in turn.  Since it appears we have a long journey ahead of us on the morrow and little time to prepare, we shall take our leave at your leisure <assuming they have to teleport us back out of this chamber>."





They  teleport  you back to your  base.  What do you do for the rest of the day?   Do you participate in the night's events or just pack?


----------



## kirinke (Aug 26, 2005)

Alethia doesn't have much to pack or get ready. She will requesition some wands of cure light wounds, neutralize poison, remove paralysis and neutralize poison. And if possible a wand of flame strike. She will also purchase that silver knife I was talking about and fill it full of holy water as a last ditch weapon.

"Fin? Before we leave, can we at least see if this Al-Hulath is in the city. I'm thinking a commune spell. We can ask if he's in the city, nearby or in Mulhorand." she tells him seriously.


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 26, 2005)

OOC:  I am guessing we need to finish treasure division and then can figure out from there what extra supplies to purchase.  Once that is done Shando will pack and meditate.  He has no plans in partaking in the night's events.

 "One of these days we really need to ward our base, or at least the infirmary from teleportation.  What if that Priest of Tyr had been a devil or demon instead?  We also need to discuss possible strategy away from Zurin's ship and its crew.

Hawkeye


----------



## Falkus (Aug 26, 2005)

"I have feet, I'm capable of walking!" Dyria shouted at the ceiling after they were teleported back, as she clutched her stomach.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Aug 27, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> They  teleport  you back to your  base.  What do you do for the rest of the day?   Do you participate in the night's events or just pack?




As Murdock spends time during the rest of the day to prepare to travel, he approaches Fin and the others: " I would like to see as many of our people on this boat. If there is a traitor among the Lords or even just a spy, I would feel much better to have s many of my men come with us as possible"


OCC: DM_Matt, Murdock would bring Ariel Firefist (Cohort) and as many of his expert dwarf followers as possible. Is his ok? What is the space on the ship?


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 28, 2005)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> As Murdock spends time during the rest of the day to prepare to travel, he approaches Fin and the others: " I would like to see as many of our people on this boat. If there is a traitor among the Lords or even just a spy, I would feel much better to have s many of my men come with us as possible"
> 
> 
> OCC: DM_Matt, Murdock would bring Ariel Firefist (Cohort) and as many of his expert dwarf followers as possible. Is his ok? What is the space on the ship?




You can get a number of folowers on with you, but note that the organization has other cases that need to be handled as well, so gutting the company just in case it is attacked is probably not a good idea.


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 28, 2005)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Alethia doesn't have much to pack or get ready. She will requesition some wands of cure light wounds, neutralize poison, remove paralysis and neutralize poison. And if possible a wand of flame strike. She will also purchase that silver knife I was talking about and fill it full of holy water as a last ditch weapon.
> 
> "Fin? Before we leave, can we at least see if this Al-Hulath is in the city. I'm thinking a commune spell. We can ask if he's in the city, nearby or in Mulhorand." she tells him seriously.




A commune spell says that Al-Hulath is in the city.


----------



## kirinke (Aug 28, 2005)

Alethia looks grim. "I was afraid of this. We need to ward this place against scrying. I have an idea and I don't want anyone.... unpleasant peeking in."


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 28, 2005)

Any more actions until dark?


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 28, 2005)

OOC:  30.5 hours without any sleep. Going to find some.  Hope to post in a more coherent fashion in 3 or 4 hours.

Hawkeye


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 28, 2005)

OOC:  DM please see the OOC post for a question or 2.  Depending upon your answer may determine my actions for the day.

Hawkeye


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 29, 2005)

OOC: Division of treasure is a good think so we can bolster our packing list.

Kaarlo packs his items.


----------



## kirinke (Aug 30, 2005)

Alethia looks at Fin. "Can someone cast False Vision and Nondetection at the same time? We need to talk without anyone figuring out what we're planning." she told him seriously.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Aug 30, 2005)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Alethia looks at Fin. "Can someone cast False Vision and Nondetection at the same time? We need to talk without anyone figuring out what we're planning." she told him seriously.




"Not today," Fin replies.  "But I know somewhere we can talk with a no-scry guarantee..."

He goes to speak with Aleena about arranging an hour for the team to confer in an Antimagic cell at the Castle.


----------



## kirinke (Aug 30, 2005)

Alethia looks satisfied, her mind busy, thinking of possible plans of attack. Especially considering the resources they have. _*Missing something obvious here....*_ "Thank you," she calls after him and makes the most of her time waiting, packing the things she thinks they'll need for the coming foray with undead.


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 30, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> "Not today," Fin replies.  "But I know somewhere we can talk with a no-scry guarantee..."
> 
> He goes to speak with Aleena about arranging an hour for the team to confer in an Antimagic cell at the Castle.




The next time she is awake, Arundel tells Fin.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Aug 30, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> The next time she is awake, Arundel tells Fin.




"Good morning," he greets her.  "Are you feeling any better today?"

"Plans are in motion to retrieve your father," he assures her.  "We could use a favour while we're arranging things, though.  Are you familiar with the special cells under Castle Waterdeep?  We'd like the use of one, briefly, to talk without fear of being overheard magically..."


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 30, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> "Good morning," he greets her.  "Are you feeling any better today?"
> 
> "Plans are in motion to retrieve your father," he assures her.  "We could use a favour while we're arranging things, though.  Are you familiar with the special cells under Castle Waterdeep?  We'd like the use of one, briefly, to talk without fear of being overheard magically..."




""Yes, much, thank you.  My head hurts like hell, but at least I can think. "

"I'm sure that can be arranged.  As soon as I go home."


----------



## kirinke (Aug 30, 2005)

After packing, Alethia takes the opportunity to catch some much needed sleep, commandeering an empty couch near where she was packing. In the morning, she eats quickly, takes a quick wash and rejoins the others.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 30, 2005)

That morning Kaarlo heads out early to the local store and comes back with a hand of glory.  "Seeing how I ended up with a new ring, I need some place to put my cameleon ring.  Isn't this how it always is, the more you have the more you need....I am packed and ready to go.  I did not have my bow with me before, but now I have it."


----------



## frostrune (Aug 30, 2005)

Timrin would use the morning to get his armor enchanted.  Then split the remainder of his day between the Church of Helm and our compound.  At the church he will asking the more knowledgable clergy all he can about Vampires and their minions.  At the compound he will be readying his gear and sleeping.  He will not partake of the festival at all.  He will spend the evening with Aleena, intending to guard her through the night (hence the sleeping earlier).

OOC:  Unless someone tells him differently, Timrin still thinks we are leaving for Mulhorand in the morning.

OOC:  Timrin has also prepared some undead focused spells.  1st - divine favor, detect undead; 2nd - Aura of Glory, Clarity of Mind; 3rd - Undead bane weapon


----------



## kirinke (Aug 31, 2005)

After eating, washing and dressing Alethia goes to the local temple of Selune buys some interesting items she thinks might be useful. 

"Nothing says 'I rather don't like you' like your temple's holy symbol tattoed on the bad-guy's head," she told them with a grim chuckle.


ooc:
I assume that she and Fin went to see Arundel in order to get the Commune spell cast and ask if Al Hulath was in the City.


----------



## Keia (Aug 31, 2005)

*Crimson (Female 'Human' Psion)*

Crimson used the day to pick up those items that had been catching her eye the last few months . . . who knew when she'd be back to get them.  She also renewed old acquaintances with friends of hers . . . thoughts of her near death experience weighing on her mind.

Otherwise, she stayed in the guild hall, in case anyone needed to get in touch with someone quickly.


----------



## DM_Matt (Aug 31, 2005)

Everyone does as they describe.

Later that night, an out-of-breath employee bursts into the compound, saying:

"Everyone, come quick!  Gara and his gang have appeared spread throughout the city, and just like Alath they exploded into swarms of demonic insects.  The insects are killing the civilians and almost instantly turning them into another swarm of such insects.  One exploded in the big city-sponsored celebration in the castle Ward, and I have heard rumors of more.  I passed another cluster very close to here, however."


----------



## Hypersmurf (Aug 31, 2005)

"Lock everything down," Fin orders immediately.  "Windows, doors, as airtight as we can make it.  Get everyone inside."

"Murdoch - you didn't see these things last time, but I think you're best-equipped to take them out.  They're small, they're nasty, they take some punishment... but a big cone of acid should deal with them nicely."


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 31, 2005)

Kaarlo runs upstairs to the top floor and starts buttoning down everthing there.


----------



## frostrune (Aug 31, 2005)

"My blade will be worthless against such a foe.  I may be of little help to you all in this fight... unless they are undead?"

He looks at Fin for confirmation.


----------



## Hawkeye (Aug 31, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Everyone does as they describe.




OOC:  So I was able to get my Ki straps enchanted for +2 dex?  I couldn't find the answer.

Hawkeye


----------



## Falkus (Aug 31, 2005)

"Looks like I don't have much of a choice," she commently, pulling her whip dagger. "I didn't do much against these things the last time I fought 'em, so I'll stay here."


----------



## Hypersmurf (Aug 31, 2005)

frostrune said:
			
		

> "My blade will be worthless against such a foe.  I may be of little help to you all in this fight... unless they are undead?"
> 
> He looks at Fin for confirmation.




"Alethia?" Fin passes on the question.  "You're best-placed to judge... was the reaction to your spell consistent with undead?"


----------



## Keia (Aug 31, 2005)

*Crimson (Female 'Human' Psion) AC:24 HPs: 66 PPs: 181*

Crimson moved to the lower levels and closed everything that could be closed and latched, including latrines and the like.


----------



## kirinke (Aug 31, 2005)

Alethia looks sober. "The spell I used was one that called directly on my goddess to smite the wicked. It is called Deific Vengeance. Considering how quickly they were destroyed. I'd say yes they are probably undead. she told them and withdrew a pouch of silver dust.


"I did pray for a magic circle against evil though. That will very much help us." she said, moving around the room, laying the circle, praying quietly as she does.

ooc:
casting magic circle against evil. After Aethia casts her spell, she will then get out her wand of Searing light and stand ready for trouble.


----------



## Hawkeye (Sep 1, 2005)

Shando grimaces at the memory of his last experience with the undead demon bug things."I am not sure what good I will do against a swarm of these things.  I may be better at helping others get away from the swarms than confronting them head on."

Hawkeye


----------



## kirinke (Sep 1, 2005)

"These swarms are most likely undead, at least from the display we saw on the ship and from my own experience with Deific Vengeance. Fire is an... excellent cleanser so to speak. Can anyone here Cast Wall of Fire? Perhaps multiple times? That might help delay and even help corral the infestation." Alethia asks as she finishes the spell. 

A shimmering, almost translucent white light flickers into place, hugging the circumfence of the circle. It exudes a comforting feeling, as if a pair of strong and gentle arms are encircling everyone. "This spell will last 60 minutes give or take." she added with a grim smile as she takes out a simple looking wand.

"Thank Selune I thought of this," she says, holding the wand ready, her eyes beginning to glow with the same shimmering light of the spell she just cast, perhaps a reaction to the power flowing through her from her goddess.


ooc:
Considering an Aasimar's heritage, the use of divine spells would show up physically in some way. The wand she is using is a wand of searing light. Undead don't like it very much.


----------



## frostrune (Sep 1, 2005)

kirinke said:
			
		

> "These swarms are most likely undead, at least from the display we saw on the ship and from my own experience with Deific Vengeance....




OOC:  I edited my previous post based on my incorrect assumption about undead.  

"If they are undead then I may be able to channel Helm's power to hold them at bay and perhaps even destroy them.  I will help where I can.  We must go out and fight these swarms before more innocent die."

"Some should remain to guard Aleena however.  Who should go and who should stay?"

While this is sorted out, Timrin takes a moment to cast his 'clarity of mind' spell (+4 bonus to WILL saves vs enchanments and compulsions, reduces miss chances vs concealment caused by illusions (blur, displacement etc..)


----------



## Hawkeye (Sep 1, 2005)

"I would stay and guard Lady Aleena.  As I said, my skills are not the greatest for dealing with a swarm.

Hawkeye


----------



## kirinke (Sep 2, 2005)

"I will stay here and help guard Aleena. I don't really have any area effect spells and that's what we need here," Alethia said, after a moment's thought.

She reached back in her quiver and pulled out another wand. "This is a wand of restoration. I bought it thinking we might be fighting vampires," she said. "We may need it very soon,"


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 2, 2005)

People scuttle about sealing off your headquarters, as Murdoch goes out to investigate.  Down the street is a large street celebration, now overrun with bugs.  The swarms seem to be more than mindless plagues -- they have moved to surround the celebration and are moving from the outside in.  You notice that not all that they destroy turnes into swarms -- some rise again as some sort of humanoid undead.  In the middle of it all, Murdoch sees a sewer cover rise up, and a huge, draconic head, decomposing and dripping with sores, rises from below.  It opens its mouth and plague swarms fly out.  e bites a man in half, the returns to the sewers.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Sep 2, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> People scuttle about sealing off your headquarters, as Murdoch goes out to investigate.  Down the street is a large street celebration, now overrun with bugs.  The swarms seem to be more than mindless plagues -- they have moved to surround the celebration and are moving from the outside in.  You notice that not all that they destroy turnes into swarms -- some rise again as some sort of humanoid undead.  In the middle of it all, Murdoch sees a sewer cover rise up, and a huge, draconic head, decomposing and dripping with sores, rises from below.  It opens its mouth and plague swarms fly out.  e bites a man in half, the returns to the sewers.




As Murdoch flies about the city, he zaps any cluster of undead he sees with his eldrich come. At the horrifying sight of the undead dragon, he heads back to the compuond to warn his comrades. "It seems that our necromancer has been at work" , he shouts,  and the relates what he saw".


----------



## kirinke (Sep 2, 2005)

Alethia's eyes narrowed. "Fin? Can Crimson reach all the churches in the city?" her hands clenched and unclenched. "If we can pool our resources together, we may be able to turn these things, maybe even destroy them. We also need to reach the wizards and sorcerers in the city. If they can start casting walls of fire, we can corral these things. That might be even better. Keep them contained and turning or destroying them will be easier." she looked at the others. 

"We need to go after that dragon-thing and we need to find Al-Hulath. He is behind this. He is here in this city. He is cordinating this atrocity!" she gathered her composure, her own training and experience lashing down on the anger. "If the dead are walking in truth, then I must help destroy them," she looked at Aleena. "I do not think there is any safe place left in the city. He is hunting you as well."


----------



## Hypersmurf (Sep 3, 2005)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Alethia's eyes narrowed. "Fin? Can Crimson reach all the churches in the city?" her hands clenched and unclenched.




"Only people she's touched, and it takes a long time to reach each one," Fin replies.  "Coordinating the city is better left to the Lords, I think.  But we can certainly go after that dragon.  Any long-term buffs, ladies and gentlemen, now's the time."


----------



## frostrune (Sep 3, 2005)

"What about Lady Aleena? "

The look he provides fills in the rest... What happens if they attack here after drawing us out?


----------



## kirinke (Sep 3, 2005)

"The circle I placed around this room should last approximately 60 minutes." Alethia told him. "It will protect her against most forms of evil." she looked at the door. "Or until they manage to break it. Whichever comes first." she held out her hands in a gesture of supplication and frustration.

"There is no safe place in this city now, not for long. She slipped from Al-Hulath's grasp once. He will not likely forget that, nor the 'insult' of us rescuing her. We are also targets as well. Both for our own sakes and the powers we represent," 

She looked at the Lady Aleena and her expression was both sad and grim, with the realities of the situation. "Leaving the city will offer little protection, he will hunt you down eventually. Hiding will offer less protection, for if the city falls under the sway of the dead, you will soon join them. Only by fighting with us, do you stand a chance for survival," 

She smiled, but it held no humor. "This may well be our last night. Al Hulath will not expect you to fight. He will expect you to flee or hide. That may be to our advantage,"


----------



## Falkus (Sep 3, 2005)

"Why all the doom and gloom?"  Dyria asked, leaning against the wall. "When we go out there, not only are we going to find this Al guy, but we're going to tear him into so many pieces, not even his mother would be able to identify the corpse. And, speaking for myself, it's going to be a hell of a lot fun doing it." Dyria smiled as well, a smile filled with anticipation and just a bit of craziness.


----------



## kirinke (Sep 3, 2005)

_*She doesn't know what we are dealing with. She probably doesn't have much experience with undead. I can't help but not knowing, considering how many times I've gone up against crazy necromancers in the past few years.*_

"It won't be as easy as you think. But I simply think in worst case senarios. As one of my teachers say, prepare for the worst, hope for the best and prosper," she told the over eager fighter. "In any case, we can't afford to let any resource go to waste now. Aleena is a powerful sorceress in her own right. And I doubt very seriously that she wants to sit around being helpless."

"My weapons are really optimized to fighting undead, though I did have the forsight to get them blessed." she looks at Aleena again and without hesitation hands her the wand of searing light and the cold iron knuckles. "Can you use this? It does some damage against undead. The spell imbued in it is called Searing light. It's brand new and has fifty charges in it." she gestured towards the holy symbol embossed knuckles . "Those are made from cold iron and are doubly dangerous towards undead as well." 

She smiled grimly. "This time, the kitten will have some sharpened claws,"


----------



## Hawkeye (Sep 3, 2005)

"We are going to have to trust the Lady Aleena to defend herself and take on this undead abomination for those that can't defend themselves.  Perhaps some of our company guards can watch over her as well?"

Hawkeye


----------



## frostrune (Sep 3, 2005)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> "We are going to have to trust the Lady Aleena to defend herself and take on this undead abomination for those that can't defend themselves.  Perhaps some of our company guards can watch over her as well?"
> 
> Hawkeye





Shando's words bring some clarity to the paladin's conflicted thoughts, "Agreed.  Point well made my friend.  Is one life truly worth more than another?  Innocents die as we stand here and debate this."

Turning toward the Lady, "Forgive us Lady Aleena but we must help.  Arundel and the others should prove a capable defense.  I hope you understand?"

Back to the others, "We should go."


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 3, 2005)

frostrune said:
			
		

> Shando's words bring some clarity to the paladin's conflicted thoughts, "Agreed.  Point well made my friend.  Is one life truly worth more than another?  Innocents die as we stand here and debate this."
> 
> Turning toward the Lady, "Forgive us Lady Aleena but we must help.  Arundel and the others should prove a capable defense.  I hope you understand?"
> 
> Back to the others, "We should go."




Alenna sits listenig to the conversation and then suddenly gets out of bed.

"I agree.  And that's why I'm coming with.  Give me back my things, and lets go!  I have a full set of spells minus the one I used on that Lucifer critter."

(The cultisyts did not take her things.  They were sacrificing them along with her.)


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 3, 2005)

kirinke said:
			
		

> _*She doesn't know what we are dealing with. She probably doesn't have much experience with undead. I can't help but not knowing, considering how many times I've gone up against crazy necromancers in the past few years.*_
> 
> "It won't be as easy as you think. But I simply think in worst case senarios. As one of my teachers say, prepare for the worst, hope for the best and prosper," she told the over eager fighter. "In any case, we can't afford to let any resource go to waste now. Aleena is a powerful sorceress in her own right. And I doubt very seriously that she wants to sit around being helpless."
> 
> ...




"I fight largely with spells, but a holy sword should be among my personal effects. Its in one of my Gloves of Storing"


----------



## Hawkeye (Sep 3, 2005)

Shando smiles a bit."Certainly has that fighting spirit her Father would have of.  You do know we  have a no money back guarantee policy if you purposefully place yourself in harms way?" he deadpans.

Hawkeye


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 3, 2005)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> As Murdoch flies about the city, he zaps any cluster of undead he sees with his eldrich come. At the horrifying sight of the undead dragon, he heads back to the compuond to warn his comrades. "It seems that our necromancer has been at work" , he shouts,  and the relates what he saw".




Before retuning, Murdoch temporarily braks the encirclement of one group of citizens, allowing a number to escape.  He sees in the distance that Aiden's red-clad soldiers with their powerful gauntlets have engaged one set of bugs.  Their firebolts are ineffective, so they switch to their force circlets, which are not that eficiaent (much of their power used  in moving the target rather than just hurting them), but they find a novel way to use them:  They  encircle the bugs, and repeatedly blast them simultaneously, all aiming at the same center point.  Civilians are allowed t osecape as they crawl underneath the blast, whille the bugs arer beings smashed together and compressed gradually into a ball a bit above the ground.


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 3, 2005)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> Shando smiles a bit."Certainly has that fighting spirit her Father would have of.  You do know we  have a no money back guarantee policy if you purposefully place yourself in harms way?" he deadpans.
> 
> Hawkeye




"That doesn't worry me.  The real question is, do I get MY money back if YOU die?" she asks playfully...


----------



## Hawkeye (Sep 3, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> "That doesn't worry me.  The real question is, do I get MY money back if YOU die?" she asks playfully...




 "Of course not dear lady.  We are expected to die protecting you.  We may be able to work something out if we all perish.  We might be willing to give you half of the fee back in that case."

Hawkeye


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 3, 2005)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> "Of course not dear lady.  We are expected to die protecting you.  We may be able to work something out if we all perish.  We might be willing to give you half of the fee back in that case."
> 
> Hawkeye




"You really need t lighten up, ya know that?  Its just a little mortal danger."  she says, laughing.


----------



## kirinke (Sep 3, 2005)

"Lighten up? In the face of sure death? Perish the thought." she grinned as Aleena handed back the wand and cold iron knuckles. "I'd much rather have them lighten up. Evil is best when well charred."


----------



## Hawkeye (Sep 3, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> "You really need t lighten up, ya know that?  Its just a little mortal danger."  she says, laughing.




Still in a deadpan tone,  "But my lady, I am already lightened up.  I am positively giddy at the moment.  Now if you want someone who is taciturn you need to look at our good friend Tim here." Shando adds a wink.

Hawkeye


----------



## kirinke (Sep 3, 2005)

"Well, giddiness aside, I believe we must venture outside yes? There is quite a bit of unpleasantness that needs to be managed." Alethia told the others, with a wink and Shando.


----------



## Keia (Sep 4, 2005)

*Crimson (Female 'Human' Psion)*

Crimson returned from the basement to get the news from the others.  She looked to Fin and asked, "So . . . are we heading out to fight or waiting to defend?  Either way, give me a couple of rounds to prep and I'll be good to go."


----------



## Falkus (Sep 4, 2005)

"What's a round?" Dyria asked Crimson, as she double checked her gear, making sure her two whips were firmly attached to her belt.


----------



## Keia (Sep 4, 2005)

*Crimson (Female 'Human' Psion)*

"Rounds are a units of incantation measure," Crimson replied smoothly.  "A metronome can count out the beats in a simple rhythm, four or five paces, longer for some, shorter for others . . . each to a particular personal signature.  For me, its about four beats . . . like this . . . _<Click>_ . . . _<Click>_ . . . <_Click>_ . . . _<Click>_, that's a round."

"I'd be interested is determining your round, if you incant anything, that is, and assuming we both live through this day to have some free time,"  Crimson offered.


----------



## Hawkeye (Sep 4, 2005)

"Does someone among us have the means to seal the mouth of the dragon to keep it from sending out more swarms?

Hawkeye


----------



## kirinke (Sep 4, 2005)

Alethia grinned ferally. "Once we down it, this will probably help seal the mouth," she said, tapping her mace. "It's a mace of disruption and last night I had it imbued with holy power. Holy water itself will act as a nice sealer too. To undead, it is like acid." she shrugged. "I plan on peppering it with arrows before moving in though."


----------



## Hawkeye (Sep 4, 2005)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Alethia grinned ferally. "Once we down it, this will probably help seal the mouth," she said, tapping her mace. "It's a mace of disruption and last night I had it imbued with holy power. Holy water itself will act as a nice sealer too. To undead, it is like acid." she shrugged. "I plan on peppering it with arrows before moving in though."




 "We need to close the mouth before it dies in order to keep it from releasing more swarms.  Any ideas?

Hawkeye


----------



## kirinke (Sep 4, 2005)

"Fire. Flame Strike it. Fire Ball it. It's the only way to be sure." Alethia told him promptly. "What we really need is a couple of powerful celestials around here or even a dragon." she shook her head. "That might help."


----------



## Hawkeye (Sep 4, 2005)

kirinke said:
			
		

> "Fire. Flame Strike it. Fire Ball it. It's the only way to be sure." Alethia told him promptly. "What we really need is a couple of powerful celestials around here or even a dragon." she shook her head. "That might help."




Shando raises an eyebrow at that statement.  I thought you and Sir Tim already qualified for that? 

Hawkeye


----------



## kirinke (Sep 4, 2005)

Alethia chuckled, but it was without humor. "Perhaps in spirit, but in power? I am only a toddling child compared to them." she thought a moment. "Force shield... Maybe some sort of force shield around the dragon, tightening around it. Or even a fire-based shield. That would work even better as the flames would make sure it was truely dead and the shield would prevent the swarms from harming anyone."


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 4, 2005)

So are you guys going to the swarm-infested area where the dragon thingee was found?  Are you going to go down into the sewers and track it or something?


----------



## kirinke (Sep 4, 2005)

ooc:
Nothing good ever comes from sewers. Especially sewers in big cities.


----------



## Hawkeye (Sep 4, 2005)

OOC:  Well we might be able to find a halfling or gnome to tie a rope too and dangle into a sewer opening hoping that the undead dragon would take the bait.      I think we are going to where the dragon was last seen and go from there.

Hawkeye


----------



## Hypersmurf (Sep 4, 2005)

kirinke said:
			
		

> "Fire. Flame Strike it. Fire Ball it. It's the only way to be sure." Alethia told him promptly.




"From what we've seen, the bugs seem to shrug off a lot of the effects of fire," Fin points out.  "But we'll manage."

"Hannah - try to find out who's coordinating the civic response, and get a message to them describing the dragon and its connection.  Let them know we're going after it with Lady Aleena."

_OOC: Arundel and Fin both cast Spikes on their clubs.  Once we're out in the street, Fin will call his cats in and cast Speak With Animals (13 min duration). /OOC_

"If we get caught facing a lot of those swarms," Arundel says to Shando, "I have a spell that _might_ make your fists effective against them.  But it lasts only a minute or so, so come and see me if things look desperate..."


----------



## kirinke (Sep 4, 2005)

"Well in any case, looks like they don't much care for holy things." she grinned at the druid.


----------



## Hawkeye (Sep 4, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> "If we get caught facing a lot of those swarms," Arundel says to Shando, "I have a spell that _might_ make your fists effective against them.  But it lasts only a minute or so, so come and see me if things look desperate..."




 "My training and faith have granted me the ability to harm those creatures that are usually only affected by magic or those creatures that are strongly chaotic.  In additon I have an amulet that enchants my body to make my attacks much more effective. I will keep that in mind though."

Hawkeye


----------



## Hypersmurf (Sep 4, 2005)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> "My training and faith have granted me the ability to harm those creatures that are usually only affected by magic or those creatures that are strongly chaotic.  In additon I have an amulet that enchants my body to make my attacks much more effective. I will keep that in mind though."




"... but they're _bugs_," Arundel points out.  "In all likelihood, no matter how effective the fist, it won't be of much use to kill them one bug at a time..."

_OOC: The spell I have in mind is Disrupting Weapon.  It might be effective against swarms, since it bypasses their immunity to weapon damage, and isn't a targeted spell.  But it might not./OOC_


----------



## kirinke (Sep 4, 2005)

"Shando? I have those cold iron knuckles. They are imbued with the disruption spell. You're welcome to them." Alethia offered.


----------



## Hawkeye (Sep 4, 2005)

kirinke said:
			
		

> "Shando? I have those cold iron knuckles. They are imbued with the disruption spell. You're welcome to them." Alethia offered.





OOC:  Can Shando use those with the monk unarmed abilities?

Hawkeye


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 4, 2005)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> OOC:  Can Shando use those with the monk unarmed abilities?
> 
> Hawkeye




No.


----------



## Hawkeye (Sep 5, 2005)

OOC:  Didn't think so.

"I will probably be more effective without those knuckles than with them.  However, I will keep them in mind."


----------



## kirinke (Sep 5, 2005)

Alethia nodded. "I think we've exhausted all plans. Those force shields should help some." she said. "Next question. Anyone have nose plugs?" she asked, almost jokingly, then more seriously. "We are going to need somebody with a neutralize poison wand or spells. I have a feeling, we are going to need it. Not to mention cure disease."


----------



## frostrune (Sep 5, 2005)

"Helm grants me the ability to cure disease and I myself am immune to them.  Hopefully that will suffice.  We really need to move before me innocents die."


----------



## kirinke (Sep 5, 2005)

ooc:
I know clerics get spontaneous healing. Would you include the various cure disease/blindness, deafness etc, delay poison/neutralize poison etc in there as well?

"Good enough. Let's get this over with. If I survive I'm going to get blind drunk to celebrate," she said jokingly.

_*That frost wine is going to taste good after this.*_ The small voice agreed with her.


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 5, 2005)

kirinke said:
			
		

> ooc:
> I know clerics get spontaneous healing. Would you include the various cure disease/blindness, deafness etc, delay poison/neutralize poison etc in there as well?




Ordinarily, no, but since the party has no full-level clerics that would be overpowered by this, I'll allow it.


----------



## kirinke (Sep 5, 2005)

ooc
thankies!

IC:
Alethia readies her mace and puts the cold iron knuckles in a place where she can easily get to them. She then makes sure her bow is in readiness. "Let's go," she said finally.


----------



## Falkus (Sep 5, 2005)

"This is why I like working in a team," Dyria commented, following the others. "Other people can do the thinking and the planning and the support stuff, leaving me to focus on the killing."


----------



## Hypersmurf (Sep 5, 2005)

Once out on the street, how much can we see in the way of chaos, panic, and hellswarms?

Fin calls in his legions from alleys, rooftops, and drains, and casts a Speak With Animals.

"We hunt, children," he explains to the cats.  "Beneath the streets, a dragon... stinks of evil, stinks of death.  Search the dark places, and return to me wih news.  Do not let it see you."

"Murdoch?  Show us where you saw it.  Once it starts to get crowded up here, we'll go beneath."


----------



## Keia (Sep 5, 2005)

*Crimson (Female 'Human' Psion) AC:26 HPs: 66 PPs: 172*

Crimson prepped for traveling outside, then joined with the others.

OOC: Inertial Armor (13 pts, +10 armor bonus, dur 13 hrs), Adapt body, (9 pts, adapt to environment, Dur 13 hrs


----------



## kirinke (Sep 6, 2005)

Falkus said:
			
		

> "This is why I like working in a team," Dyria commented, following the others. "Other people can do the thinking and the planning and the support stuff, leaving me to focus on the killing."




"Remember to leave some for the planners and supporters. We need the occasional stress relief," Alethia grins at the rather homicidal fighter. 

_*That's a case of the pot calling the kettle sooty,*_ the voice whispered through her mind, indicating her opinion of her new associate.

_*I am not homicidal. Psychotic maybe. But homicidal? You got the wrong lunatic.*_ she retorted silently at the voice.

A whispery chuckle flickered through her mind. _*Lack of sleep.*_ she thought, dismissing it.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Sep 6, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> Once out on the street, how much can we see in the way of chaos, panic, and hellswarms?
> 
> Fin calls in his legions from alleys, rooftops, and drains, and casts a Speak With Animals.
> 
> ...




Still hovering, Murdoch signals his companions to follow him. "The swarm seems to be vulnerable to my acid" he mentions. " Everyone, stay bundled so I can blast the swarms around us with my cone of acid."


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 6, 2005)

Kaarlo lines up where instructed as his arrows are not good weapons against this swarm.


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 7, 2005)

(Sorry about the slowness...work and fmaily problems are kicking my arse.)

As you move through the streets, you reach the area where you saw the dragon.  Watchwizards are fighting the swarm, pelting it from a range from cover, but it is now moving, having already consumed everything caught within its boundaries.  You notice that some entities caught in it are not turned into bugs, but instead turned into what appear to be bug-covered zombies of some sort.  There is no sign of the dragon.  Moving cats into the swarm would be a bad idea, but Murdoch can use repeated acid blasts to keep the manhole cover clear as the swarm is moving away from it to attack the Watchwizards.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Sep 7, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> (Sorry about the slowness...work and fmaily problems are kicking my arse.)
> 
> As you move through the streets, you reach the area where you saw the dragon.  Watchwizards are fighting the swarm, pelting it from a range from cover, but it is now moving, having already consumed everything caught within its boundaries.  You notice that some entities caught in it are not turned into bugs, but instead turned into what appear to be bug-covered zombies of some sort.  There is no sign of the dragon.  Moving cats into the swarm would be a bad idea, but Murdoch can use repeated acid blasts to keep the manhole cover clear as the swarm is moving away from it to attack the Watchwizards.




Keeping a nervous eye on the swarm's flank, Murdoch blasts away to keep the manhole cover clear. He basically blasts one cone per round, non-stop. He'll occasionally blast other directions, to make shure the swarm doesn't flank them.
"If we want to move, now's the time to do it. "


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 7, 2005)

Kaarlo gets close to Murdoch, keeping an eye open and gently letting him know when to aim away from the man hole and toward the flanks.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Sep 7, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Moving cats into the swarm would be a bad idea...




_OOC: Sorry, miscommunication - my intention was for the cats to enter the sewers and spread out immediately, before we travelled topside to Murdoch's manhole cover.  So they'll be moving under the streets while we're moving above. /OOC_

Arundel holds aloft the golden coin of Waukeen, calling upon Her power on Goldenight in an attempt to bolster Murdoch's space-clearing efforts.

_Turn Undead.  With his Divine Oracle levels, Arundel unfortunately only turns as a 5th level cleric, and with a Cha of 10, he's hardly optimised for Turning.  But is is Waukeen's time... maybe she's feeling generous _

"Let's do it, Dyria," Fin calls, streaking over to the manhole cover to open the tunnel for the others.


----------



## frostrune (Sep 7, 2005)

Timrin will move with the group staying toward the middle.  He will have a turn attempt readied in case some of these swarms make it past Murdoch's blasts.  He will remain above ground with Murdoch until everyone else is through.

OOC:  Timrin's turn attempts are a little more potent than Arundel's.  I turn as a Cleric 9 with a CHA 20.  I also have 8 attempts per day.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Sep 7, 2005)

frostrune said:
			
		

> OOC:  Timrin's turn attempts are a little more potent than Arundel's.  I turn as a Cleric 9 with a CHA 20.  I also have 8 attempts per day.




_OOC: Well, just a little 

There's a thought - DM, do you allow Aid Another on turning checks?  Arundel might be better utilised giving Timmy a bonus than trying to turn by himself.../OOC_


----------



## kirinke (Sep 7, 2005)

OOC:
Alethia can turn undead as a 6th level cleric. She can make 4 turn attempts without her cloak of charisma and 6 attempts with. She also gets a +2 bonus on turning checks.

Alethia keeps her wand of searing light in her hand.


----------



## Falkus (Sep 7, 2005)

Dyria followed Fin to the manhole. "I better not go down first," she commented. "I work better when I have my enemies at whip's length." She stretched out her whip-dagger in preparation of the upcoming combat.


----------



## kirinke (Sep 8, 2005)

"Like the man says. No undead. Only corpses," She chuckled. "Hope you'll be able to use it," she told Dyria. "If there are swarms, I'm going to use the wand. If there are walking dead down there the mace. If that dragon shows up. Bow."


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 8, 2005)

Timrin and Arundel present ter holy symbols and chant together, pushing the bugs away from their holy power.  Mursdoch continues blasting them.  The caost is clear to the manhole.

Meanwhile, Fin's cats arrive in the sewers through alternate routes.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 8, 2005)

Kaarlo goes 1st down the hole, using his elven eyesight and slight frame.  He looks for any obvious traps. Ready to disable anything that pops up.

OOC: I can't find the character thread and I am in a rush so no search +?? number. I am out till Monday.  Use me as you see fit.


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 9, 2005)

You manage to all get into the sewers, and take a good-sized chunk out of the  bugs.  The water is sseverla inches deep and very dirty, making tracking hard by scent or tracks, and severely hampering the cats' movement.  You do, however, spot some streaks or muck  on the wall with a few shed scales in them, moving in only one direction.  Following them for a bit, yo ueventually turn a corner and see that they do not seem to continue, and two other lines cross the sewer line you are in, which itself deadends.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Sep 9, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> You do, however, spot some streaks or muck  on the wall with a few shed scales in them, moving in only one direction.  Following them for a bit, yo ueventually turn a corner and see that they do not seem to continue, and two other lines cross the sewer line you are in, which itself deadends.




Fin produces his magical lens, and examines the walls of the two new tunnels for similar marks, with an eye to determining if they represent a coming or a going...

_OOC: Track feat, Swift Tracker ability, Survival +25, Lens of Detection +5, Favoured Enemy: Undead +2, total +32 /OOC_


----------



## kirinke (Sep 9, 2005)

Alethia keeps silent, watching the area, using her own tracking abilities to see if she can discern where the critter went. She will speak up if she spots anything. 

Track ability. Search 10, Spot 12, Listen 12, Know Religion 9, Know dungeons 7


----------



## frostrune (Sep 9, 2005)

Timrin will begin scanning the area with Detect Evil starting with the sewer channels.  He is thinking one of them might open up into a deep pool just below the surface and the 'dragon' might be hiding there.

If that proves unsuccessful he willl continue around the entire area in a 60' radius including walls and ceilings.  One could be illusory... right?

Reminder: his Clarity of Mind spell is in effect for a LONG time.  It gives him +4 bonus vs enchantments and compulsions and helps him penetrate glammers.


----------



## Keia (Sep 9, 2005)

*Crimson (Female 'Human' Psion) AC:24 HPs: 66 PPs: 181*

Crimson followed the others down the hole, looking for trouble.  When she landed, she concentrated a moment on two, then was ready to move on.

OOC: Manifest Energy Adaption (30 pts energy reduction, all types, Dur 130 minutes, 7 points).


----------



## Hawkeye (Sep 9, 2005)

Shando lands lightly in the water and filth below.  He looks around, not reacting to the stench surrounding them.

Hawkeye


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 9, 2005)

It looks like there are arks on one of the side walls.  Detect evil shows some evil very close, eminating from both sides of both crossing pipes. Timrin suspects the wall at the war end is illusory.


----------



## frostrune (Sep 9, 2005)

Timrin's scouring gaze abruptly fixes on the intersection straight ahead and his silver eyes blaze with fire.  He quickly casts an incantation on his greatsword and it emanates with a ghostly blue radiance.

[sblock] Timrin casts Undead Bane Weapon - adds undead bane property to the weapon for 6 minutes.  VS undead the greatsword is now +4 greatsword with + 2d6 holy + 2d6 bane damage. [/sblock]

Without taking his eyes off the intersection he blurts, "Evil to both sides and straight ahead!  That far wall may be false."


----------



## Keia (Sep 9, 2005)

*Crimson (Female 'Human' Psion) AC:24 HPs: 66 PPs: 165*



			
				Timrin said:
			
		

> Without taking his eyes off the intersection he blurts, "Evil to both sides and straight ahead!  That far wall may be false."



"Good to know,"  Crimson commented from the back as eyes glowed red for a few moments.

OOC: Manifest _True Sight _ (120' range, 13 min.).  Activate Powers: Psionic Tongues, Psionic Darkvision, Inertial Armor, Adapt Body, Energy Adaption.


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 10, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> "Good to know,"  Crimson commented from the back as eyes glowed red for a few moments.
> 
> OOC: Manifest _True Sight _ (120' range, 13 min.).  Activate Powers: Psionic Tongues, Psionic Darkvision, Inertial Armor, Adapt Body, Energy Adaption.




Crimson sees invisible runes on the wall.  By the time she figures out what she is looking at, its too late.  There are invisible rune traps on the walls, and only someone that was seeking out the dragon or trying to penetrate the illusion would activate magic to see invisibility

A rune near ground level discharges a blast of electricity into the water.  Murdoch is not affected becuase he is hovering, and Kaarlo jumps high into the air, avoiding the blast in the water.  Alethia jumps, too, but only partially didges the attack.  Everyone takes 50 dmg, Alethia takes 25 (minus any electrical res from buffs I may be forgetting)

Another on the wall tries to hurl everyone telekinetically towards the pipes.  Murdoch, Fin, and Kaarlo manage to stand thie rground, but the rest are thrown forward.  In the pipes are large, human-like creatures.  They are muscular and fast, with twisted, fanged mouths and partial exoskeletons that act as armor.  Their eyes glow a feral yellow.  They look a bit like vampires, but are more demonic and animalistic tan most you have heard of.  

One grabs Timrin as he is trhown, and hurls him to the ground in a pipe. Still holding on, he tried to pin Timrin's arms behind his back and drown him in the mucky water. (AOO, Great Throw Feat, Improved Trip Attack = Grapple, Readied Grapple = Held)

Shando, Crimson, and Alethia surrrfer the same fate, except Shando is harder to grab and is only grappled.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Sep 10, 2005)

_OOC: Question: is the water we're in 'running water'?

If so, do these vampires appear at all inconvenienced by it?

Second question - were the cats in range of the glyph?  If so, did they take no damage (Reflex +12, Evasion), 50 damage, or 75 damage (+50% damage from area attacks)?_


----------



## Falkus (Sep 10, 2005)

"Should I start cursing now, or later?" Dyria snapped at Crimson, after the traps detonated. Then she noticed the, well, thing trying to drown Crimson and the others.

"Get off of her!" Dyria snapped, and with a crack, sent the blade end of her whip dagger at them, trying to wrap it around the monster drowning Crimson and pull it off of her.


----------



## Keia (Sep 10, 2005)

*Crimson (Psion) AC:26 HPs: 92 PPs: 148*

As the electricity coursed through her body, Crimson was pleased that she had manifested a timely energy adaption, reducing the damage significantly.  Before she even knew what was happening she was flung across the areas and grappled by some creature, who was trying to drown her.  

_'This water is disgusting,'_ Crimson thought as she worked to free herself.

OOC: Energy Adaption converts 30 pts of damage to illumination (radiating visible light, illuminating a 60' radius for 30 rounds). Damage reduction 20 points for 10 power points as an immediate action.  Manifest _Freedom of Movement _ while pinned, DC 24 concentration check (skill at +16, will use Fate of One to reroll if failed), no drowning (necklace of adaptation).  Move action to escape the grapple (automatic success with FoM active).  Five foot adjust away if possible.


----------



## frostrune (Sep 10, 2005)

On his action Timrin will attempt to break the grapple (Grapple check +18/+13/+8).  Once free will grab his holy symbol and make a turn attempt (d20 +7, turns as a cleric 9).


----------



## Steve Gorak (Sep 10, 2005)

frostrune said:
			
		

> On his action Timrin will attempt to break the grapple (Grapple check +18/+13/+8).  Once free will grab his holy symbol and make a turn attempt (d20 +7, turns as a cleric 9).




Murdoch, hovering at the back of the group (OCC: he was one of the last ones to enter the sewer), will blast Timrin assaillant. He'll make his blast arc to Crimson's and Alethia's agressors too, since Shando seems to be in a better posture.

OCC: Vitriolic eldrich blast: Ranged touch attack: +13 hit (+14 if within 30ft);
Damage: 8d6 +1 (6d6 base +2d6 chasuble +1 point blank shot) + 2d6 for 2 rounds with vitriolic blast (ref save once to avoid additional damage). 
Can arc blast to 2 additional targets (must succeed a ranged touch attack).

If he can't get a clear shot, he'll either use his Eldrich cone or regular blast to get as many foes as he can. 

If there are any enemies left, he also use a quickened eldrich blast (not vitriolic) and arc it to the same 2 as the first blast.


----------



## Hawkeye (Sep 11, 2005)

Can we get a rought drawing of what the layout is?

Hawkeye


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 11, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> _OOC: Question: is the water we're in 'running water'?
> 
> If so, do these vampires appear at all inconvenienced by it?
> 
> Second question - were the cats in range of the glyph?  If so, did they take no damage (Reflex +12, Evasion), 50 damage, or 75 damage (+50% damage from area attacks)?_




Yes is it, No they are no inconvenienced and they are not that similar to any vampire you've ever seen, and since they werent tracking and dont like/have trouble moving through the deep water, they are only there if you want them to be, in which case its 75.


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 11, 2005)

Those not grabbed are in the main tube.  There are two tubes crossing it, each ten feet wide, with te feet between them, and 20 more feet until the illusory wall.  All those grabbed are in the second square into their respective pipes.



The draconic beast shows itself,  its long neck moving through the illusory wall and  tries to bite Dyria in half.  She barely gets out of the way in time.   (More from surprise round.  Srry, forgot it...now new round.)

Kaarlo splashes through the water as he runs to help Alethia.  He drives his blade through a weak point in the east's exoskelton, causing it to scream out in pain.  The fact taht his strike at a particularly weak point worked indicates that this thing either isnt undead at all or is at least a largely-demonic hybrid. (26dmg)

Shando continues struggling with the creature (Hawkeye didnt post actions, but thats really his only option), but is unable to make any headway.  

Dyria snaps her whip dagger at Crimson's assailant, hitting him, but it takes a couple more tries to manage to wrap the whip aaround his neck and pull, slashing his throat very badly.  (50 dmg total).  That too indicates that these are more demon tan undead (Crit).

The monster holdng Shando pins him, and digs his claws into him, and bites down on his neck and sucking his blood.  Shando feels poison flowing through his veins from the claw wounds, but his training allows him to ignore it.  (26dmg, -3 con from blood sucking, which  means -26 more hp).  However, wounded already from the electricity, he passes out from blood loss (hp --> -7)

The one on Alethia ignores Dyria and does the same to Alethia, except she is not resistant to his poison.  She beegins to feel weak and numb (30dmg, -5str, -3con, -24hp from con loss)

Alethia tries to get free, or at least activate her wand of searing light, but the beast is too strong.

Crimson, glowing form th eelectrical charge she holds, manages to suddenly slip free of the creature and step out of the pside-pipe into the main one.

Crimson's beast steps forward and claws at her.  Both hit and latch one to her.  (2 poison saves..first makes it second fails, -6str).  He steps forward, pulling her towards him and smashing his forehead into hers.  She collapses in a daze, held up by his claws (49 dmg total plus 1r stun (fort = fail)).

Timrin struggles with the beast a bit,and finally manages to throw it off of him.  If comes back at him, though, but Timrin blcks a claw with his shield, and sidesteps te beast as it lunges to bite.  However, as he does so, the beast manages to claw Timrin's leg.  Timrin, however, manages to resist the poison (12dmg).

Fin still hasnt chosen an action.  He will still get to go.  

In order to get line of sight, Murdoch needs to move right up the the crossroads areas.  He leasrns the hard way that these things are immune to acid.  He quickens another that zaps the ones on Crimson and Alethia, but they are still alive and kicking. (25dmg)

The dragon bursts thorugh the ilusory wall.  You now see that it has no wings, but instead has tentacles where they should be.  You see that the creature has many sores on its skin, and see plague bugs moving beneath his flesh.  It manages to bite Dryia this time (20dmg), but she resists its poison.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Sep 11, 2005)

Arundel picks himself up from where the Telekinetic glyph hurled him, noting that while he is currently not engaged, others are not so fortunate.  He retreats to the main tunnel, casting a Heal spell on Crimson (_curing 122 points of damage, ability damage, the poisoned condition, and the stunned condition_).

Fin mutters one frustrated syllable as he observes the lack of any effect of the running water on their attackers, and realises that he wasted a lot of money on a secret weapon that is likely of no use at all.  Falling back to basics, he casts Sunbeam, and unleashes a sizzling bolt of sunlight at the dragon.


----------



## Hawkeye (Sep 11, 2005)

OOC:  I didn't post any actions because I was waiting for an answer to my question. I think its a bit unfair that you answer my question after I have gone to bed and then adjudicate the round assuming Shando doesn't have any options but to struggle.  Shando does have other options besides trying to break the grapple.  If Shando didn't have initiative I would accept that I have been incapacitated.  However, since it appears that Shando would have had initiative (for the first time since starting here.    ) he would have Dimensioned Door back out into the main sewer pipe, taking no AOA in the process. Once there he would pull a Cure Serious Wounds out of his Handy Haversack and drink that.  I guess its just a limitation of playing by post compared to playing face to face with a combat mat present and just the way that I play, but I like to have as much information as possible before making a decision in combat.  I have never played a play by post game before and this is a learning experience for me.  I guess from now on, I'll just post all my possible actions and go from there.

Hawkeye


----------



## frostrune (Sep 11, 2005)

On his turn, Timrin boldly presents his holy symbol...

"Flee the wrath of Helm!"

OOC:  His attempts to turn the demon-vampire.  Turn check d20 +7, turns as CLR 9.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Sep 11, 2005)

frostrune said:
			
		

> On his turn, Timrin boldly presents his holy symbol...
> 
> "Flee the wrath of Helm!"
> 
> OOC:  His attempts to turn the demon-vampire.  Turn check d20 +7, turns as CLR 9.





For the next round, Murdock will use his eldrich cone on the Dragon.


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 11, 2005)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> OOC:  I didn't post any actions because I was waiting for an answer to my question. I think its a bit unfair that you answer my question after I have gone to bed and then adjudicate the round assuming Shando doesn't have any options but to struggle.  Shando does have other options besides trying to break the grapple.  If Shando didn't have initiative I would accept that I have been incapacitated.  However, since it appears that Shando would have had initiative (for the first time since starting here.    ) he would have Dimensioned Door back out into the main sewer pipe, taking no AOA in the process. Once there he would pull a Cure Serious Wounds out of his Handy Haversack and drink that.  I guess its just a limitation of playing by post compared to playing face to face with a combat mat present and just the way that I play, but I like to have as much information as possible before making a decision in combat.  I have never played a play by post game before and this is a learning experience for me.  I guess from now on, I'll just post all my possible actions and go from there.
> 
> Hawkeye




Sorry, I forgot he could do that.  Ok, he does that instead of what I wrote before.


----------



## Falkus (Sep 11, 2005)

"Get your claws off me, you damn dirty dragon!" Dyria cursed, cracking her whip dagger, and slashing the dragon with her whip dagger. Some who used whips would never use one this close to the enemy, for fear of opening their defenses. Dyria had long perfected an attack method with prevented such.

OOC: Full attack on the dragon, using crack of fate.
To hit: +21/+21/+16/+11
Damage: 1d6 + 13 + 1d6 electricity
Critical: 17-20/x2


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 12, 2005)

(Since Shando escapes before his guy goes, that demon still gets an action.)

The demon charges Fin before he can cast his spell.  It grabs Fin and tackles him (Grappled...Now again Fin will have to post double actions)

Alethia's struggles seem increasingly weak as the monster holds her underwater and drains her.  Kaarlo stays on top of him and twice drives his blade through weak points in the monster's armor just under the ribs and deep into its chest cavity (76 dmg).  The creature and Alethia fall into the water.

Shando safely drinkins his potion, curing 22 dmg.

Dyria slashes the dragon three tiems out of four (50dmg)

(I will delay the actions of Fin's monster until Fin's actions are accounted for)

A weakened Alethia uses Kaarlo to pull herself up, draws her wand, and blasts the demon on Fin.  The sunlight seems espacially effetive against the beast, and is blasts a smoking wound in his back. (23 dmg assuming its a Cl5 wand...the char sheet doesn't say)

(Note on Crimson.  Should I assume that assuming no obvious stronger attack is coming she uses her mana shield tihngee to obsorb the first blow of each round.  If so, last time it was a 12 point hit.  The bulk of the damage was the crit with the head butt.  Also, its impossible for Fin to have healed her by his action since he cant escape that grapple as a free action and needs a move and a cast)

Crimson wakes up just in time to see the demon's clawed hand moving towards her head. She feels the poison slowing down her circulation, and is far too weak to stop him.  It connects (22 points, I will assume for now its DR'd, it was a crit), and she gets another dose of poison (save = pass).  When she doesnt fall, he claws into her stomach, injecting her with yet more poison (save = fail, str -9 = 0). For  a moment she feels euphoric as far less blood is reaching her brain, and then she passes out.

Timrin presents his holy symbol, but being only part undead, and that part a form especially resistant to turning, the creatures are unaffected.

(Fin goes again here)

Murdoch cannot get a clear area for his cone without hitting Dyria and Fin, but he certainly can arc a blast that hits the one on Fin, the one on crimson, and the dragon (51 dmg).  The one on crimson gets a hole blasted clear through his torso and falls.  The one on Fin is hurt. The dragon takes the hit but still has plenty of fight left in him.

The raging dragon attacks Dyria, but she is well protected with magic, steel, and her whip. She strikes his biting maw aside, dodges a stomp of his foot, takes a minor blow from the other foot (9dmg), deflects a tentacle off her armor, and finallys gets struck hard by one.  Poison seeps into her wound, and she begins to feel weakened (-3 str)


----------



## Hypersmurf (Sep 12, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> (Also, its impossible for Fin to have healed her by his action since he cant escape that grapple as a free action and needs a move and a cast)




_OOC: The Heal spell was Arundel's action - as I understand it, he failed his save vs the Telekinesis, but was not engaged by a vampire? 

All of Fin's spells have Somatic components, and his club is a one-handed weapon, so all he can do for now is activate his Boots of Speed and attempt to break the grapple: grapple checks +11/+11/+6. /OOC_


----------



## frostrune (Sep 12, 2005)

On his turn...

A flash of confusion crosses Timrin's face as the creature before him remains undaunted in the face of Helm's power.  "So be it," Timrin says quietly to himself, "My blade will have to finish this."

[sblock] Timrin will activate his new boots of speed and make a full attack against the creature with the first attack being a Smite Evil; I will Power attack 5 as well (+21/+16/+11/+6), damage will at least be 2d6+10+10+2d6 holy, +12 for a successful Smite.  All attacks and damage will be boosted by an additional +2 to hit and 2d6 +3 damage IF this creature is undead.  His AC will increase by +1 because of the boots.  My sword is Holy and cold iron and therefore should kick demon-@ss. [/sblock]


----------



## Keia (Sep 12, 2005)

*Crimson (Psion) AC:26 HPs: 43 PPs: 137*

OOC: Fate of one on both failed poison saves (the first - in which I didn't get to reply, and the second that I just failed in the most recent post).  Obviously, they are in different rounds.  Also, since I only had the poison save before stun (and failed fort save), I can't fate of one the stun hit.  As for the rest, whatever works for you.


----------



## Falkus (Sep 12, 2005)

"Damn you dragon," Dyria cursed, as the poison started to run through her veins. "You'll pay for that!"

She could see that she'd been hurting the dragon, so she pressed her attack, lightning cracking and flashing every time her whip struck home.

((Same as last round, but with to hit and damage reduced by two due to the poison))


----------



## Steve Gorak (Sep 12, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Murdoch cannot get a clear area for his cone without hitting Dyria and Fin, but he certainly can arc a blast that hits the one on Fin, the one on crimson, and the dragon (51 dmg).  The one on crimson gets a hole blasted clear through his torso and falls.  The one on Fin is hurt. The dragon takes the hit but still has plenty of fight left in him.




As a free action, Murdock will use quicken SLA and strike the dragon once more, arcing the blast in the hopes to finish off Fin's assailant, plus another ennemy (the closest).


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 12, 2005)

"Altheia, good to see you are well, now...who is next.  Hmmm?"

Kaarlo will attack what ever is closest. Melee +21/16 Rapier 1d6+4 15-20/x2 (Flank damage +7d6)


----------



## Hawkeye (Sep 12, 2005)

"Thse constant ambushes are beginning to become a little tiring."

Shando moves to attack the closest vampire demon thing.  Shando will flurry, starting with a stunning fist on the first blow (DC 25) trying to coordinate with Karloo if possible to give him a flanking bonus.  Using Dodge feat against the opponent for an AC of 26.  Current HPs of 67 

Flurry of blows:  +15+15+15+10
Damage: 2d8+2

OOC:  DM, did you remember my SR of 23 when adjudicating the electrical attack?

Hawkeye


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 13, 2005)

Past Round Revisions:  

I already assumed Murdoch fired twice.  51 Dmg is more than one shot could possibly do.

Arundel moves to heal Crimson, but the creatures' enormous upper bodies and strong arms give them reach, so he would have to take an AOO to touch her.  He nonetheless attempts it.  The creature moves Crimson aside and bashes Arundel with his claw, knocking him down and ruining the spell (20dmg, crit, knockdown feat)

Aleena, who had cast displacement on herself last round, blasts the dragon with firely bolts (Empowered Scorching Ray, CL = Wiz11+1 Ring = 12, dmg = 18d6, Quickened Scorching Ray, dmg = 12d6, all hit the board-side-of-a-barn taht is the dragon, sr blocks the second, 70dmg it is badly hurt)


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 13, 2005)

Having saved Alethia, Kaarlo moves on the the creature wrestling Fin, flipping his blade, jumping, and driving it down under the creature's neck guard into its body (33dmg)  The monster falls dead and Kaarlo pulls his blade out of it.  Fin is now free to act.

Shando spalshes towards the one demon still standing, the one fighting Timrin.  He dives under the water and pulls himself forward (Tumble to avoid the AOO), then jumps up and strikes the demon behind the head (25dmg, not stunned, another crit...they are just rolling in in this battle).  

Dyria rips into the dragon four times (44dmg), badly hurting it.  

Alethia holds her position in the tunnel and shoots the one on Timrin (25dmg).

Crimson naps. (FoO didnt help)

Timrin energzes his sword with holy power, lunges forward, and swgins.  The demon raises his hand to bloack.  Timrin slices clean through its arm and cuts off its head (60dmg, not a crit)

Murdoch blasts the dragon twice, but the blasts dissapate around it.  (sr failed twice)

The dragon suddenly begins twitching all over, and it blasts out pus all over the battlefield. (17 acid dmg to all).  Fin, Arundel, Shando, and Alethia ae nauseated for several rounds.

Aleena blasts it with another set of energy spells.  A fireball gets through and finishes it off.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Sep 13, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> The monster falls dead and Kaarlo pulls his blade out of it.  Fin is now free to act.




_OOC: Free to act before or after the dragon's nausea-attack? /OOC_

Fin gives Kaarlo a brief nod.  "Thanks."


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 13, 2005)

The nausea lasts about a minute, allowing the secondary poison damage to kick in on account of the lack of standing clerics.  Most suffer no additional ill effects, but Alethia collapses (-7 more str, str = 3), too weak to stand with her armor and equiptment.

There is a room where the dragon seemed to lair.  Words and symbols are written on the wall in an ancient dialect of Mulhorundi.  Comprehend lang reveals that the word for "Thank You" is written in the beast's slime on the back wall.  The other two walls have a damages and defaced wall etching of the holy symbol of Anubis, with the word that best translates as "Temptress" written on it.  The Mulhorandi language has a separate word that encapsulates the sexual connotation of temptress, so this one is more like "one who leads others astray." All nouns in Mulhorandi are gendered.  On the other side there is a hole in the wall with scattered papers that look like magical research.  On that wall is written the word for "betrayer."


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 13, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> _OOC: Free to act before or after the dragon's nausea-attack? /OOC_
> 
> Fin gives Kaarlo a brief nod.  "Thanks."





(before, but not for a minutte after)


----------



## Hypersmurf (Sep 13, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> The nausea lasts about a minute, allowing the secondary poison damage to kick in on account of the lack of standing clerics.  Most suffer no additional ill effects, but Alethia collapses (-7 more str, str = 3), too weak to stand with her armor and equiptment.




Once the nausea wears off, Fin will drop Fires of Purity to cast Summon Nature's Ally VI, summoning 1d4+1 unicorns into the lair - each can Neutralize Poison on one person with a touch of their horn, and can Cure Moderate Wounds once and Cure Light Wounds three times.  He asks the creatures politely in Sylvan to direct this healing where it is most needed.

Arundel is lavish with his wands of Lesser Vigor and Cure Light Wounds to heal some of the damage from the glyph.



> On the other side there is a hole in the wall with scattered papers that look like magical research.  On that wall is written the word for "betrayer."




OOC: The masculine or feminine word for Betrayer? /OOC

"Careful," Fin warns.  "Check for magic before examining anything too closely.  We don't want to set off any more traps by reading something enspelled..."


----------



## Steve Gorak (Sep 13, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> "Careful," Fin warns.  "Check for magic before examining anything too closely.  We don't want to set off any more traps by reading something enspelled..."




Murdock nods at Fin and uses Detect Magic (at will). He relays anything unusual he sees to his companions.


----------



## frostrune (Sep 13, 2005)

Immediately after he felled the vampire/demon, Timrin's next action would be to Lay Hands upon himself (+60 hp).  That should get him within a couple hps of full (remember he takes 5 less damage from the initial electrical glyph and the acid from the dragon - aasimar properties).

The final roar and thunderous splash tell Timrin he is too late to help his friends against the dragon.  He steps lightly over the mangled corpse and back into the main tunnel to assess the damage.  His first look is to Lady Aleena ensuring her safety, then to his comrades.

Assuming Aleena to be safe, he would rush to help whomever looks the worst off (probably Alethia or Crimson).


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 13, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> OOC: The masculine or feminine word for Betrayer? /OOC
> 
> "Careful," Fin warns.  "Check for magic before examining anything too closely.  We don't want to set off any more traps by reading something enspelled..."




Feminine.  And there don't seem to be traps in that room.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 13, 2005)

Kaarlo whipes his rapier clean and sheathes it.  Seeing how he is unhurt, and he can not help those that are, he than does a search of the room.  Scaning the whole room 1st than he takes 20 if time permits.

OOC: Search +20, spot +20, listen +19


----------



## Falkus (Sep 13, 2005)

Dyria cleaned the ichor off of the blades of her whip dagger, curled it up and reattached it to her belt. She wandered into the room with the others, looking around.

Spot: +15


----------



## Keia (Sep 13, 2005)

*Crimson (Psion) AC:26 HPs: 43 PPs: 126*

"ZZZZzzzz,"  Crimson slept. 

OOC: Necklace of adaption, can breathe underwater.


----------



## frostrune (Sep 13, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> "ZZZZzzzz,"  Crimson slept.
> 
> OOC: Necklace of adaption, can breathe underwater.




OOC:  You win.  Looks like Crimson is the worst off.  Are you down because of ability damage or hit points?  I can help with the hps, not so much the ability damage.  DM can you give me an update as to their conditions?


Timrin quickly surveys the battlefield and realizes two of his comrades are down.  Sheathing his sword he rushes to pull them both from the putrid slop and up unto drier land.  He will quickly touch each of them with his wand of CLW to stablize them before _attempting_ to clean them up to better assess their conditions.

"Fin, Arundel - I could use some help over here..."


----------



## Keia (Sep 13, 2005)

frostrune said:
			
		

> OOC:  You win.  Looks like Crimson is the worst off.  Are you down because of ability damage or hit points?  I can help with the hps, not so much the ability damage.  DM can you give me an update as to their conditions?




OOC: I'm down from ability damage, (down to str of 0) so it won't help to help me until that's taken care of.  Hopefully the unicorns can stay a bit - Crimson's never played with a unicorn before.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Sep 13, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> OOC: I'm down from ability damage, (down to str of 0) so it won't help to help me until that's taken care of.  Hopefully the unicorns can stay a bit - Crimson's never played with a unicorn before.




OOC: Two minutes, six seconds.  Enjoy  /OOC

Fin nods as Murdoch reports the absence of magical traps.  "Any magic on the bodies?  Alethia - you're the linguist.  Can you have a riffle through those papers?"

Meanwhile, Fin examines the wall designs and their surrounding walls for any other hints, nodding a suggestion that Kaarlo do likewise.

Does anyone know enough about dragons to tell if this was a boy zombie dragon or a girl zombie dragon?


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 13, 2005)

Kaarlo follows Fin's suggestion.  "I never looked to see his gender."


----------



## Hawkeye (Sep 14, 2005)

Shando stands protectively near Lady Aleena, keeping a silent watch.

Hawkeye


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 14, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> OOC: Two minutes, six seconds.  Enjoy  /OOC
> 
> Fin nods as Murdoch reports the absence of magical traps.  "Any magic on the bodies?  Alethia - you're the linguist.  Can you have a riffle through those papers?"
> 
> ...




A bit of really, really, disgusting  searching indicates that the beast is male.

Nothing else is on the walls, and the text is too technicall to translate well.  Aleena looks through it and says tht it is scattered ressearch notes of Al-Hulath replating to transforming species permanently into other ones, apparently gathereed from multiple sources.


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 14, 2005)

frostrune said:
			
		

> OOC:  You win.  Looks like Crimson is the worst off.  Are you down because of ability damage or hit points?  I can help with the hps, not so much the ability damage.  DM can you give me an update as to their conditions?
> 
> 
> Timrin quickly surveys the battlefield and realizes two of his comrades are down.  Sheathing his sword he rushes to pull them both from the putrid slop and up unto drier land.  He will quickly touch each of them with his wand of CLW to stablize them before _attempting_ to clean them up to better assess their conditions.
> ...




Both have taken plenty of hp damage but the ability dmg is the main issue.

Alethia is drifting in and out and manages to mutter a thank you in a lucid moment.


----------



## frostrune (Sep 14, 2005)

Once Timrin has a few moments to better assess their conditions he begins rifling through Alethia's stuff.  She should have a Wand of Restoration somewhere and he intends to use it.  Once he finds it he will zap both Alethia and Crimson with it.

OOC:  From the discussion thread she was going to buy one.  Timrin would know because he chipped in money for it.  Hopefully she won't mind me using it.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Sep 14, 2005)

frostrune said:
			
		

> Once Timrin has a few moments to better assess their conditions he begins rifling through Alethia's stuff.  She should have a Wand of Restoration somewhere and he intends to use it.  Once he finds it he will zap both Alethia and Crimson with it.




OOC: Oops!  Yeah, I forgot that Neutralize Poison does nothing for the ability damage that's already happened! /OOC


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 15, 2005)

frostrune said:
			
		

> Once Timrin has a few moments to better assess their conditions he begins rifling through Alethia's stuff.  She should have a Wand of Restoration somewhere and he intends to use it.  Once he finds it he will zap both Alethia and Crimson with it.
> 
> OOC:  From the discussion thread she was going to buy one.  Timrin would know because he chipped in money for it.  Hopefully she won't mind me using it.





One zap each of the restoration wand for the ability damage, and Timrin's lay on hands and Arundel's Cures for Alethia's electrical burns and Crimson's head wound wake them up.

You guys dont find anything else interesting down there besides the stuff on/in the walls previously mentioned.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 15, 2005)

As Kaarlo gets to the end, he "sighs."


----------



## frostrune (Sep 15, 2005)

"All right ladies, on your feet.  We need to get out of this slop hole and back up into the streets.  This 'smells' of a diversion to me."

"We were led into a trap in a dead end section of tunnel AND some papers relating to Al-Hulath just happen to be left around?  Someone is pulling our strings giving up just enough information to keep us on the trail.  What was the point of this encounter if not for us to find these papers?  The swarms HAPPEN to attack near our headquarters.  That Dragon HAPPENS to stick his head out of the sewers long enough to bait the hook.  No offense to Crimson and Alethia but this was hardly the most deadly trap we've encountered.  I say we were led here and I don't like someone pulling my strings."


----------



## Steve Gorak (Sep 15, 2005)

frostrune said:
			
		

> "All right ladies, on your feet.  We need to get out of this slop hole and back up into the streets.  This 'smells' of a diversion to me."
> 
> "We were led into a trap in a dead end section of tunnel AND some papers relating to Al-Hulath just happen to be left around?  Someone is pulling our strings giving up just enough information to keep us on the trail.  What was the point of this encounter if not for us to find these papers?  The swarms HAPPEN to attack near our headquarters.  That Dragon HAPPENS to stick his head out of the sewers long enough to bait the hook.  No offense to Crimson and Alethia but this was hardly the most deadly trap we've encountered.  I say we were led here and I don't like someone pulling my strings."




Nodding in agreement, Murdoch adds: "besides, we should take care of the remaing swarms, before they propagate throughout the city and kill more people" 

Murdoch leads the way out, readying a vitriolic eldrich cone to destroy any swarm that may cross their path.


----------



## Keia (Sep 15, 2005)

*Crimson (Female 'Human' Psion) AC:26 HPs: 66 PPs: 131*

Crimson raised her sopping wet head weakly from the ground.  Looking around, she commented in a soft voice, "Ohhhhhh, unicorns . . . neat," then laid her head back down on the ground.

OOC: What is my current Str and hps, then after unicorns, wands and hands?


----------



## frostrune (Sep 15, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Crimson raised her sopping wet head weakly from the ground.  Looking around, she commented in a soft voice, "Ohhhhhh, unicorns . . . neat," then laid her head back down on the ground.
> 
> OOC: What is my current Str and hps, then after unicorns, wands and hands?




OOC: I'm pretty sure you'd be perfectly fine.  Restoration should give you back all your ability damage.  Hps can be addressed fairly easily.


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 16, 2005)

frostrune said:
			
		

> OOC: I'm pretty sure you'd be perfectly fine.  Restoration should give you back all your ability damage.  Hps can be addressed fairly easily.




(Technically, but only beucase I forgot about ability damage when I set up taht recovery time rule)


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 16, 2005)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> Nodding in agreement, Murdoch adds: "besides, we should take care of the remaing swarms, before they propagate throughout the city and kill more people"
> 
> Murdoch leads the way out, readying a vitriolic eldrich cone to destroy any swarm that may cross their path.




You find your way out of the sewers, and move back to that set of bugs near your base.  You see that Aiden Zarun himself has come to back up the watchwizards, and together the swarms are nearly destroyed.  Aiden wades into th elast group of bugs, and you notice that he seems to have some damaging shield activated.  As bugs try to bite him an get too close, they get zapped by red energy, and you temporarily see a web of force surrounding him.  With each swing of his sword, red energy jumps individually to numerous bugs and he then drives it into the ground, creating a huge wave of energy that finishes off the last of the swarms.

Most people have fled the street, but there are two figures walking near you.  One is a young, attractive man dressed in extremely fancy blue clothing with gold trim, much jewelry, and a fancy-looking sword on his hip.  He has some heraldry on his coat with a griffon on it, but none of your recognize the house it represents. The other, leaning on the first and seeming quite drunk, is Lieutenant Kiran, although you barely recognize in party attire and glitttery makeup and her without her uniform and reading glasses.  Despite her pedantic awkwardness on the job, she's actually quite attractive when she shows off. It looks like they either don't recognize you or don't care.


----------



## frostrune (Sep 16, 2005)

Timrin's eyes narrow and he mumbles, "What a surprise," when he sees Lord Zarun make a grand display of helping the watch.

His eyes narrow even further when he recognizes Lt. Kiran seemingly oblivious to the danger and chaos not far away.

Timrin doesn't like coincidences.  He unconciously steps closer to Lady Aleena and begins to Detect Evil on the 'happy' couple.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 16, 2005)

Kaarlo stands off to the side along the buildings.


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 16, 2005)

frostrune said:
			
		

> Timrin's eyes narrow and he mumbles, "What a surprise," when he sees Lord Zarun make a grand display of helping the watch.
> 
> His eyes narrow even further when he recognizes Lt. Kiran seemingly oblivious to the danger and chaos not far away.
> 
> Timrin doesn't like coincidences.  He unconciously steps closer to Lady Aleena and begins to Detect Evil on the 'happy' couple.




Some evil detected on the guy, perhaps leaks in something to shield such a thing. (Way to go on that opposed roll).


----------



## frostrune (Sep 16, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Some evil detected on the guy, perhaps leaks in something to shield such a thing. (Way to go on that opposed roll).




Timrin lays a hand on Fin's shoulder and looks him in the eye, "Yonder griffon makes my_ left hand itch_.  Perhaps we should see that Lt. Kiran gets safely home?"


----------



## Hawkeye (Sep 16, 2005)

frostrune said:
			
		

> Timrin lays a hand on Fin's shoulder and looks him in the eye, "Yonder griffon makes my_ left hand itch_.  Perhaps we should see that Lt. Kiran gets safely home?"




 "it is the quiet ones you must always be on the watch out for, in life or in battle."

Hawkeye


----------



## Falkus (Sep 16, 2005)

"But it's so much easier to watch out for the screaming beserk ones with huge swords," Dyria replied, looking at the LT. "What I don't get is what is a Lieutenant doing off duty and drunk during a crisis situation like this, unless she's undercover."


----------



## frostrune (Sep 17, 2005)

Seeing the others hesitating, and not wanting the couple to get away Timrin takes charge.

"We must not let them get away but we should avoid a fight if at all possible.  Kaarlo and Murdoch flank them, move past them, and be in a position to intercept if things go down bad. "

"Fin, Arundel , Crimson, and Dyria with me.  We will approach and persuade Lt. Kirin to come with us.  Crimson if you still have your True Sight up check out the Lordling and let me know what you see."

"Shando and Alethia stay with Lady Aleena and cover us.  Try to avoid Lord Zarun if at all possible."

Timrin turns and moves off briskly toward the couple, not quite sure how his new companions will respond to being ordered about.

When he gets within about 30', he shouts, "Lt. Kirin, 'Tis I Sir Timrin Goldmantle.  I know we look a mess but we need to speak with you."


----------



## Falkus (Sep 17, 2005)

"Subtle," Dyria commented, following Timrin.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Sep 17, 2005)

Falkus said:
			
		

> "But it's so much easier to watch out for the screaming beserk ones with huge swords," Dyria replied, looking at the LT. "What I don't get is what is a Lieutenant doing off duty and drunk during a crisis situation like this, unless she's undercover."




"Of course, it's a festival," Fin replies.  "The drinking may have occurred before the crisis."

"... and if she was undercover before, she isn't any more," he adds, as Timrin hails her.

He approaches in the paladin's wake, alert for activity in the buildings or on the street around them.  Arundel follows not far behind.


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 17, 2005)

frostrune said:
			
		

> When he gets within about 30', he shouts, "Lt. Kirin, 'Tis I Sir Timrin Goldmantle.  I know we look a mess but we need to speak with you."




They turn and she waves, leaving on arm in use to hang on  her companion so as to stay stnading.  Her companion speaks first.  "Sir Timrin, I am Jornac of Tethyr, here to plan joint excercises with the city's navy.  As such, I was at the celebration held by the navy brass.  This one here couldn't quite keep up with the others, (Kiran interrupts..."sailors, dwarves....dwarf sailors....") so I ...am taking her home...

Kiran interrupts him again  "Timrin!  I was gonig to go tell you guys something...but...oh what was it...I don't remember now.   I'll just find you tomarrow."


----------



## frostrune (Sep 17, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> I was going to go tell you guys something...but...oh what was it...I don't remember now.   I'll just find you tomarrow."





Timrin's expression sours for brief moment and he shares a knowing look with his companions before turning back to the couple.

"Well met Jornac and please forgive our foul appearance.  I thank you for escorting the Lt. this far but as you can see the City is in much tumult this night.  Our company has been retained by the City as additonal security for important personages.  Surely an emissary from Tethyr would qualify and Lt. Kiran is well known to us.  We would be remiss in our duties if we did not see you both safely home."

"If you could both return with us briefly to our compound that we may clean up a bit before continuing?  It will take but a minute."

OOC:  Timrin is putting on his best show of manners and courtly tongue (Diplomacy +19).  He also is scouring his memory to see if he can place that coat of arms (he is from Tethyr, familiar with the military, and has Knowledge: nobility +6).


----------



## kirinke (Sep 17, 2005)

ooc:
Am back! 
Note: Alethia did get a wand of restoration. In the future, if she is out of it and unable to use her weapons/magical stuff and I'm not around it would be perfectly in character for her to let others use them for the greater good. As long as she gets them back of course.   

In her eyes, a weapon or item that can't be dropped at need or given to those who need it more is a fetter or crutch.   

IC:
Alethia looks at Aleena with a weary grin. "Remember milady. Nothing ever good comes out of a sewer," she the gets a wiff of the nasty aroma of her own body and clothes. "You are definantly getting my laundry bill,"


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 17, 2005)

frostrune said:
			
		

> Timrin's expression sours for brief moment and he shares a knowing look with his companions before turning back to the couple.
> 
> "Well met Jornac and please forgive our foul appearance.  I thank you for escorting the Lt. this far but as you can see the City is in much tumult this night.  Our company has been retained by the City as additonal security for important personages.  Surely an emissary from Tethyr would qualify and Lt. Kiran is well known to us.  We would be remiss in our duties if we did not see you both safely home."
> 
> ...




Jornac says "Thank you for the gnerous offer of aid.   We certainly will accompany you"

Timrin still can't identify the symbol.


----------



## kirinke (Sep 17, 2005)

Alethia looks at the young man and Lt. Kiran approaching them. The Lt. looks rather smashed. Under the circumstances, Alethia looks closer to see if it isn't a simple case of drunkedness. (Heal +13). Clutching her holy symbol inscribed ring, she quietly prays.

(Casting detect poison)


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 18, 2005)

(Alethia detects poison, but cannot tell what kind.  It requires a DC20 wis check though, so you usually cant.  Also, alcohol counts as poison by the rules, so the info isnt very useful.)


----------



## frostrune (Sep 18, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Jornac says "Thank you for the gnerous offer of aid.   We certainly will accompany you"
> 
> Timrin still can't identify the symbol.





_Hmmm... not the answer I expected.  Evil doesn't automatically make him an enemy.  Perhaps I am jumping at shadows.... you can never be too careful._

"Excellent.  Lt. Kiran, Jornac right this way please.  We will be but a moment  <he gestures with his hand>."

Timrin hangs back a bit as they move past and gestures for one of the others to keep them talking.  Once they are engaged, he quickly casts a Detect Undead and checks out the fancy lad.  It could be a very bad idea if he just 'invited' a vampire into their compound.


----------



## kirinke (Sep 18, 2005)

ooc:
Would she be able to realize that alcohol would detect as poison by the spell? 
As an aside, the characters really need to take time to bath or get Murdoch a wand of presiditation to use to clean them up. because if they don't, they are going to attract maggots, flies and generally put off people.   

IC:
Alethia rakes back her filthy hair, grimancing. It doesn't really help matters, but it at least gets the stuff out of her face. _*Bath. Or a wizard with presidititation.*_ She thinks wryly to herself. _*I wonder if Selune would mind me praying for such a spell. Or even if she'd grant it. Tactically speaking, it would be a good thing to have.*_ Realizing that she's rambling to herself, she shakes herself mentally and focus' on the situation at hand.


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 18, 2005)

kirinke said:
			
		

> ooc:
> Would she be able to realize that alcohol would detect as poison by the spell?
> As an aside, the characters really need to take time to bath or get Murdoch a wand of presiditation to use to clean them up. because if they don't, they are going to attract maggots, flies and generally put off people.
> 
> ...




Aleena takes out a bar of soap and says  "Everyone hold still, I have an idea."  She holds it, and stares at it until it starts glowing with yellow light.  The soap emits energy pulses, causing it to shrink in size each time  until what it left crumbles to dust and everyone is clean.


----------



## kirinke (Sep 18, 2005)

"Thank you milady. That was kindly done." she said gratefully.


----------



## Hawkeye (Sep 18, 2005)

kirinke said:
			
		

> "Thank you milady. That was kindly done." she said gratefully.




Shando leans forward and whispers into Lady Aleena's ear,  "My thanks to you dear Lady, but now you have removed our excuse for escorting Lt Kiran and her gentlemen company to our compound until we can find out who he is.  According to Tim, he is not exactly the most savory of characters."

Hawkeye


----------



## kirinke (Sep 18, 2005)

Alethia blinks, nodding. "We can think of something else. Lt. Kiran isn't herself. I detected poison on her, though that could be due to alcohol. I'm afraid the detect poison orison is rather inexact.  But she should be looked after, considering that she is privy to a great many secrets." she whispered to both of them.


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 18, 2005)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> Shando leans forward and whispers into Lady Aleena's ear,  "My thanks to you dear Lady, but now you have removed our excuse for escorting Lt Kiran and her gentlemen company to our compound until we can find out who he is.  According to Tim, he is not exactly the most savory of characters."
> 
> Hawkeye




"Oops!  Oh well, the streets are not safe for the moment either."


----------



## Hawkeye (Sep 18, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> "Oops!  Oh well, the streets are not safe for the moment either."




 "You meant no harm Lady Aleena.  Work with us enough and you may learn our ways.  We may even make you a junior partner in our organization."   

Hawkeye


----------



## kirinke (Sep 18, 2005)

ooc:
Was Alethia officially offered a job previously, or is that still on 'probation'?


----------



## Hawkeye (Sep 19, 2005)

kirinke said:
			
		

> ooc:
> Was Alethia officially offered a job previously, or is that still on 'probation'?




OOC:  You haven't completed the initiation yet.  To begin with there is "Hell Week"  No, we don't require you to spend a week duing highly physical activities, memorising minutae, being disciplined etc.. You have to surive a week in Hell and then...hey where are you running to?     

Hawkeye


----------



## kirinke (Sep 19, 2005)

ooc:
I can imagine the kind of chaos Alethia could cause in Hell.
Winces at evil DM plothook just presented.
Please wait until epic levels!   

IC:
"If this is the normal probationary period prior to hire, can't wait to see what a regular week is like," Alethia grinned at Shando.


----------



## Hawkeye (Sep 19, 2005)

"Well, to be honest, we don't usually end up covered in sewer run off, fighting demonic undead and undead dragons that spew acid and demonic wasps this early in the week.  We aren't usually ambushed and lose the Lord of Waterdeep this soon, while leaving his daughter and heir in jeopardy.  Someone at the office must have changed the schedule and forgotten to have informed those of us in the field.  Typical bueracrtaic bungling if you ask me.  Once that situation has been remedied, I think you will find the pacing of your ambushes, dragon attacks, assasination attempts, political intrigue and attacks upon the peoples and city of Waterdeep more to your liking.", Shando deadpans.

Hawkeye


----------



## kirinke (Sep 19, 2005)

Alethia chuckles. "Like the man says. One night of intense, life and soul threatening action followed by weeks of mind-numbing boredom. Rinse and repeat as desired."


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 19, 2005)

Meanwhile, Aleena walks a little faster to catch up with Jornac and fix the problem she just created. 

"I am sorry to inconvenience you such, sir, but even though I have managed to eliminate our hygene issues, someone kidnapped me last night and tried to sacrifice me to an evil goddess, so I feel the need to insist that these guards in the employ of my family take us to thier very well protected headquarters until the danger passes.  You too should fear for your life, considering the events of the past few days."

Jornac seems convinced.  "Very well.  In fact, maybe it is for the best that she  (cocks head towards Kiran) stay with you for the night.  I'd rather not have to explain to anyone else what I am doing with her, and would rather avoid the appearance of inpropriety by taking her to her room alone."


----------



## Hypersmurf (Sep 19, 2005)

Fin draws Timrin aside.

"Most of the victims of the swarms we saw tonight moved like zombies... but we know that Alath seemed pretty normal until she exploded.  Any way of knowing if what you're sensing is Jornac, or a swarm inside him?"

"I want to figure out some way of testing Kiran as well... don't want her inside the compound if she's drugged, charmed, or infested..."

He carries on past to speak with Murdoch.

"Any obvious magic on either of them?  Enchantment, in particular?" he murmurs.

_OOC: 

1. Is Alethia's Magic Circle Against Evil still running?  Does it appear to have any effect on Jornac or Kiran?  Do we know if the anti-Dominate effect of PfE/MCaE would work on the swarm control?

2. Will Neutralize Poison sober someone who is drunk or drugged?_


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 19, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> Fin draws Timrin aside.
> 
> "Most of the victims of the swarms we saw tonight moved like zombies... but we know that Alath seemed pretty normal until she exploded.  Any way of knowing if what you're sensing is Jornac, or a swarm inside him?"
> 
> ...




Some enchantment magic, but all on jewelry and Jornac's sword.  

Anti-Dominate may or may not work. Since it seems the bugs need to actually fly into someones head to control them, they probably do it biomechanically, not magically, in which case it wouldnt.

NP doesnt work if the poison, like most, works through ability damage.  I use the Tourneys and Taverns rules when I have to use rules, which do not, but since by wotc rules alcohol DOES work that way, it is not subject to NP, but rather requires restoration as well.


----------



## kirinke (Sep 19, 2005)

ooc:
Bloody jetlag. Bloody insomnia. This is what happens when I sleep for 14 hrs straight on a Sunday.   

Alethia nodded soberly. "It might be best at that. This place is still somewhat unsettled."

_*Unsettled is an understatement. All of this smacks as a diversion. But to what and for what purpose?*_ that small voice whispered. _*Be wary. Be very wary.*_


----------



## frostrune (Sep 19, 2005)

> Timrin hangs back a bit as they move past and gestures for one of the others to keep them talking. Once they are engaged, he quickly casts a Detect Undead and checks out the fancy lad. It could be a very bad idea if he just 'invited' a vampire into their compound.




OOC:  DM_Matt, Has my Detect Undead spell picked up anything?


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 19, 2005)

frostrune said:
			
		

> OOC:  DM_Matt, Has my Detect Undead spell picked up anything?




No.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 19, 2005)

Kaarlo is hanging around on the fringe of the party as it walks.  Unsure of what is next as he continues to scan the enviroment (looking for ambushes etc.) as paying close attention to the new gentleman is redundant.


----------



## frostrune (Sep 19, 2005)

Piratesmurf said:
			
		

> Fin draws Timrin aside.
> 
> "Most of the victims of the swarms we saw tonight moved like zombies... but we know that Alath seemed pretty normal until she exploded.  Any way of knowing if what you're sensing is Jornac, or a swarm inside him?"
> 
> ...


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 20, 2005)

As you reach headquarters, you notice that there are far more guards active than usual, all with weapons at the ready.  They open the gates to let you in, and Hannah, standing in the courtyard, explains:

"Much has ocurred since you were away.  A few large fires have been spotted in the city, and there are rumors of numerous violent incidents.  Several leading citizens are unaccounted for and rumored to have been killed, and a few celebrations have turned into enormous melees with  groups of powerful thugs, including some bearing the symbol of Anubis.  At least two festhalls have been destroyed entirely by explosions.  The plague spread pretty fast, but the guard has it under control now. They have captured very few of the assassins, however, altouhgh the paladin Texter led a counterattack that  defeated a large group of Anubis vampires that attacked their celebration."

Looking to Arundel:  "We have taken in many wounded, both from among our own men and from locals.  We could use some help in there.

Looking at Kiran: Well, at least someone had a good time tonight.  The infirmiry is too full of people who really need the help, so perhaps we can find her a couch somehwere."


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 20, 2005)

Kaarlo puts a friend hand on Jornac's shoulder, "that is far enough young man.  These people will take care of her now.  You have done your gentlemenly duty.  Jornac why don't I escort you back to your home or place of residence.  While I am sure you can take care of your self, having a...friend by your side can be most comforting."


----------



## kirinke (Sep 20, 2005)

OOC:
Would Alethia know the gods in opposition to Annubis? +7 Knowledge religion.

Alethia looks at Fin. "I have some skills at healing and I also have a wand of cure light wounds. If you wish, I can help out there, unless you have something else for me to do?" she grinned. "You really don't want me bored. It's scary."


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 21, 2005)

kirinke said:
			
		

> OOC:
> Would Alethia know the gods in opposition to Annubis? +7 Knowledge religion.
> 
> Alethia looks at Fin. "I have some skills at healing and I also have a wand of cure light wounds. If you wish, I can help out there, unless you have something else for me to do?" she grinned. "You really don't want me bored. It's scary."




He's creepy but plays an important role in Mulhorandi myth.  Most good-alighned non-Mulhorandi religions are not so pleased with his kind, however, and there are persistant rumors that his followers have assocaited with the likes of Myrkyl, Cyric, Bane, and Shar.


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 21, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> Kaarlo puts a friend hand on Jornac's shoulder, "that is far enough young man.  These people will take care of her now.  You have done your gentlemenly duty.  Jornac why don't I escort you back to your home or place of residence.  While I am sure you can take care of your self, having a...friend by your side can be most comforting."




"I internd no offense to you.  I am sure you are quite capable, but you heard what she ject said.  I would rather not brave the streets until matters are more under control.  Please, I will not get in the way, just let me stay a while."


----------



## Hypersmurf (Sep 21, 2005)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Alethia looks at Fin. "I have some skills at healing and I also have a wand of cure light wounds. If you wish, I can help out there, unless you have something else for me to do?" she grinned. "You really don't want me bored. It's scary."




Arundel looks to Fin as well.  He nods.  "Both of you, go with Hannah - do what you can.  And _check_ them."  His fingers make little beetly movements by his face for a moment.

Arundel nods and makes ready to follow Hannah.  "A moment, though," he adds, retrieving several ornate gold coins bearing Waukeen's image from a pouch.  "Things seem secure enough here..."  Though as he says this, his eyes flick briefly to Jornac.

He casts the coins on the ground, and examines the pattern they form.

_OOC: Omen of Peril - 84% chance of giving a true indication of the level of danger for the next hour or so... /OOC_



			
				frostrune said:
			
		

> Timrin replies his voice steeped low, "Neither are undead as far as I can tell. Beyond that my powers are fairly limited. This Jornac may just have had the misfortune of crossing our path at the wrong time, but I hope to engage him a conversation regarding Tethyr. I do not recognize his coat of arms and I would think that I should. I will try and trap him in a lie... if possible."




"If they're real arms but from three hundred years ago, I don't think I want to know," Fin replies.  "I'm loathe to let him inside the gates, with a verified evil aura..."


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 21, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> Arundel looks to Fin as well.  He nods.  "Both of you, go with Hannah - do what you can.  And _check_ them."  His fingers make little beetly movements by his face for a moment.
> 
> Arundel nods and makes ready to follow Hannah.  "A moment, though," he adds, retrieving several ornate gold coins bearing Waukeen's image from a pouch.  "Things seem secure enough here..."  Though as he says this, his eyes flick briefly to Jornac.
> 
> ...




[Omen is that there is possible moderate to severe danger, depnding on how things go]

Suddenly, a carriage bearing the crest of the noble family Thann is seen hurtling towards your compound.  The Thann family had retained three of your best agents to protect them at a large, outdoor celebration they were holding.  Two of those are clearly visible: "Deadeye" Dalin, a sniper and scout tasked with watching the crowd from the rooftops, is sitting next to the driver.  Durodan, a nine-foot-tall dark-purple skinned mountain of half-oni muscle is rrunning beside the carriage.  His job was to be the visible security presense, his enormous srowd and small white vestigial horns making him especially scary.  He keeps his literal inner-demon in check through mediatation, but will occasionally let it loose some to fuel a mighty rage (Alt Barb rage ability explanation).

The carraige gets into the courtyard and stops.  Members ot the Thann family, most notably the famous bard and rumored Lord Danilo and his elderly parents, exit the carriage unhurt, as well as Sharna, one of Madam Mirna's cortesans who happened to be born with the gift of sorcery.  She was to be Danilo's date as well as guard.

Sharna explains "Three assassins attacked the Thann's tonight at their party.  Goot thing they didn't see dalin on the roof.  He signaled us.  As soon as they put their plan in the motion, Dallin shot and killed one of them and I blinded with glitterdust another as he drew his poisoned dagger to stab Danilo, and then we subdued him without much trouble.  The other broke off his attack and ran, but was intercepted by Durodan."

As she says that, the huge half-ogre pulls two tied up men out of the carriage.  One is bleeding from his mouth and nose and has a very broken arm, the other has a pair of arrows in his thigh, very red eyes, a stab wound in the shoulder, and several burn marks on his chest. Likely the first was the one that ran into Durodan, and the second was stabbed, shot, and scorching rayed by Danilo, Dalin, and Shara, respectively.

"These may be useful to you, boss," Durodan says, addressing Fin.

Meanwhile, Jornac is still here.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Sep 21, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> As she says that, the huge half-ogre pulls two tied up men out of the carriage.  One is bleeding from his mouth and nose and has a very broken arm, the other has a pair of arrows in his thigh, very red eyes, a stab wound in the shoulder, and several burn marks on his chest. Likely the first was the one that ran into Durodan, and the second was stabbed, shot, and scorching rayed by Danilo, Dalin, and Shara, respectively.
> 
> "These may be useful to you, boss," Durodan says, addressing Fin.




"Now you're just showing off," Fin accuses with a pleased grin.  "Survival bonuses usually apply for keeping the _clients_ alive - keeping the assassins alive too is an unexpected surprise.  Excellent work, gentlemen, Shara."

"Can you see the Thanns settled, Shara?  Make sure there's something available to drink to calm their nerves... Durodan, Dalin, get these boys locked away.  You're still on duty, I fear... keep an eye on them until I can have you relieved.  I'll have something to eat and drink brought down soon."

He greets Danilo and the other Thanns politely; once they're on their way, he motions the other members of the team over.

"Arundel's augury says there's still a possibility of sever danger in the next hour.  The night's not over, ladies and gentlemen... I'm afraid we can't relax just yet.  My inclination right now is to send Jornac away - any objections?"


----------



## kirinke (Sep 21, 2005)

"We know him to be somewhat evil. Sending him out unsupervised would be folly, especially in this situation." Alethia said. "I'd Keep him here where we can keep an eye on him." she told Fin quietly.


----------



## frostrune (Sep 21, 2005)

kirinke said:
			
		

> "We know him to be somewhat evil. Sending him out unsupervised would be folly, especially in this situation." Alethia said. "I'd Keep him here where we can keep an eye on him." she told Fin quietly.




"Agreed."

"He may be evil but we don't know if he is actively working against us.  There are plenty of evil citizens in this city, that does not mean we should deny them protection.  Besides, I would like to learn more of this man.  He should be watched certainly, perhaps secretly."

"I am loathe to throw so many resources at him since we have so many other needs within the compound, but perhaps I can be his visible shadow and Kaarlo can assist unseen.  I'd also highly recommend getting Kiran sober ASAP.  What she has to tell us may shed some light on this man and his motives."

"One last thing, we need to be very careful of who we speak openly in front of.  If a private conversation is required let us use an inocuous gesture like tugging on your left ear.  Agreed?"


----------



## Falkus (Sep 21, 2005)

"I agree, let's keep him here where we can keep an eye on him," said Dyria. "I also volunteer to interrogate the prisoners. I knew a few tricks that can get 'em to talk without having to hurt them."

OOC: How tall is our building, anyway?


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 21, 2005)

Looking to the others, Kaarlo interjects, "Should we allow Jornac to stay or should he be escorted home?"


----------



## Steve Gorak (Sep 21, 2005)

kirinke said:
			
		

> "We know him to be somewhat evil. Sending him out unsupervised would be folly, especially in this situation." Alethia said. "I'd Keep him here where we can keep an eye on him." she told Fin quietly.




"Lets lock him up."  Murdoch says abruptly. "This way, he'll be safe and won't endanger anybody; the situation warrants it. We can have our folks question him about being evil. Who knows, he might have an interesting story..."  After a pause, Mudoch adds:"one this is for sure: we cannot trust him".

With that, Murdoch flies straight up and hovers over the compound. He looks about the city, trying to see anything unusual like burning buildings, remaining swarms, or anything else.


----------



## Falkus (Sep 21, 2005)

"Personally, I prefer to shy away from locking people up without a reason to do so," snapped Dyria, crossing her arms after Murdoch took off.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 21, 2005)

OOC: lock up who?  Jornac or someone else?

"I don't think we need to lock him up..."


----------



## kirinke (Sep 21, 2005)

"There are many things which may cause an evil taint, without the person doing anything except being in the wrong place at the wrong time." she told the others, her expression momentarily bleak and incredibly sad.

_*Screams. Heart-rending pain. Hopelessness.*_ she pushed the ugly memory away. She learned long ago to not to let it control her.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Sep 22, 2005)

kirinke said:
			
		

> "There are many things which may cause an evil taint, without the person doing anything except being in the wrong place at the wrong time." she told the others, her expression momentarily bleak and incredibly sad.




"In this city, tonight, we don't give the benefit of the doubt," Fin replies grimly.  "All right, Timrin - you want him, he's yours.  Kaarlo, in the background.  Dyria, the prisoners are with Big D and Little D.  I'll see to Kiran."


----------



## frostrune (Sep 22, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> "In this city, tonight, we don't give the benefit of the doubt," Fin replies grimly.  "All right, Timrin - you want him, he's yours.  Kaarlo, in the background.  Dyria, the prisoners are with Big D and Little D.  I'll see to Kiran."




Timrin gives an accepting bow to Fin and immediately turns to Kaarlo.  "Let's pick a quiet but somewhat comfortable spot away from the other guests and injured.  Perhaps the kitchen?  Find a good place to hide and observe and I'll escort Jornac there in a bit."

"Couple things... once you've found your spot leave a towel on the table to signal if you can slip out unseen.  No towel means your stuck once hidden.  If I mention anything disparaging about the quality of the food or drink, that means I think he is lying.  If I say anything about the 'blasted cats' that will either be the signal to get help (if you've left a towel on the table) or be ready for trouble.  Make sense?"


----------



## kirinke (Sep 22, 2005)

"If I can, I will pray for more circles against evil tonight." Alethia offered. "Otherwise, I fear that I will be more use helping with the defenses of this place, if we can expect more trouble."

_*At least Waukeen has said she trusts me. After this crisis is over, I must reveal why they cannot read my aura. I dislike this deception.*_ she thought to herself.

_*It is necessary. Without the ring, you would blaze to those with the sight to read such things. And you are not yet strong enough to deal with what your aura would attract.*_ her 'conscience' whispered.


----------



## Hawkeye (Sep 22, 2005)

"I will stay near Lady Aleena."

Hawkeye


----------



## Keia (Sep 22, 2005)

*Crimson (Psion) AC:26 HPs: 92 PPs: 126*

Crimson followed Fin, quietly following along behind and to the left . . . quiet from all of the recent trauma.


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 22, 2005)

Falkus said:
			
		

> "I agree, let's keep him here where we can keep an eye on him," said Dyria. "I also volunteer to interrogate the prisoners. I knew a few tricks that can get 'em to talk without having to hurt them."
> 
> OOC: How tall is our building, anyway?




Mostly your call.  Two, three stories?  Maybe a central watchtower quite a bit taller?


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 22, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> "In this city, tonight, we don't give the benefit of the doubt," Fin replies grimly.  "All right, Timrin - you want him, he's yours.  Kaarlo, in the background.  Dyria, the prisoners are with Big D and Little D.  I'll see to Kiran."




There is a small prison area in the compound.  A medic works on the one that got shot and stabbed repeatedly, while Durodan brings the one he beat up into a rather plain room with harsh lighting from a magical stone, and uncomfotable chair for the prisoner, and a small table.  Durodan moves the prisoner into the room, managing him by manipulating his broken arm, and sits him down in the chair.

....

Fin finds Lt. Kiran passed out on a couch in the back area.

....

Jornac goes to the kitchen with Kaarlo and Timrin.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Sep 22, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Fin finds Lt. Kiran passed out on a couch in the back area.




Passed out medically-endangered?  Passed out drunk?  Passed out enchanted?

Fin checks her pulse, examines her pupils, smells her breath, and runs a detect magic over her to see what he can determine... keeping an eye out for anything that might indicate poisoned needles, or signs of any non-alcoholic drug he's familiar with...

_OOC: Sense Motive, Heal, Spellcraft... any clues as to what's ailin' her? /OOC _


----------



## kirinke (Sep 22, 2005)

Alethia goes to the infirmery and begins helping out in a purely non-magical way, knowing she might have to use her spells later on.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 22, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> "In this city, tonight, we don't give the benefit of the doubt," Fin replies grimly.  "All right, Timrin - you want him, he's yours.  Kaarlo, in the background.  Dyria, the prisoners are with Big D and Little D.  I'll see to Kiran."



Kaarlo melts into the background.


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 22, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> Passed out medically-endangered?  Passed out drunk?  Passed out enchanted?
> 
> Fin checks her pulse, examines her pupils, smells her breath, and runs a detect magic over her to see what he can determine... keeping an eye out for anything that might indicate poisoned needles, or signs of any non-alcoholic drug he's familiar with...
> 
> _OOC: Sense Motive, Heal, Spellcraft... any clues as to what's ailin' her? /OOC _




Hard to tell.  She definately is drunk.  You arent sure if there is sometinhg else working too.  There is a slight and anomalous magical aura though.  He pulse and breathing are a bit too weak, even compared to what you would expect in this situation.


----------



## Keia (Sep 22, 2005)

*Crimson (Psion) AC:26 HPs: 92 PPs: 126*

Crimson looked at Lt. Kiran with a critical eye (Spot +28) to see if she noticed anything out of the ordinary.  Speaking to Fin, she offered, "I could talk with her while she's unconcscious, perhaps finding some more information.  True seeing or perhaps a dispelling might be helpful as well - what do you think?'


----------



## Falkus (Sep 22, 2005)

Dyria went inside the compound, and found Durodan. "Let me give you a hand with the prisoner," she said, uncoiling her whip-dagger idly, in full view of the prisoner. She let him see the spike and the barbs on it, then whispered the command word and let him see the sparks of lightning that zapped from one barb to another. "Traditional methods can be a bit rough. Let's bring him up to the top of the watchtower, out of everybody's way."


----------



## Hypersmurf (Sep 22, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Crimson looked at Lt. Kiran with a critical eye (Spot +28) to see if she noticed anything out of the ordinary.  Speaking to Fin, she offered, "I could talk with her while she's unconcscious, perhaps finding some more information.  True seeing or perhaps a dispelling might be helpful as well - what do you think?'




"True seeing, absolutely," Fin replies.  "I was just about to ask if you'd oblige.  Dispelling... it immediately sprang to mind, but I've got a... hmm, a warning bell ringing in the back of my head."

"Our adversaries seem quite taken with the idea of traps that cause us to make things worse for ourselves.  Taking Peregion with us to keep him safe was what let Manyblades steal his soul.  If we hadn't been looking for those glyphs, they wouldn't have hurt us.  I just have this nagging worry that whatever this spell is, it's keeping something far worse in check... she looks okay, we bring her inside, we dispel what we think is the problem, and it... I don't know, unleashes an _Imprisoned_ and hitherto undetectable hellswarm inside the compound.  Or something."

"I want to treat her for poison - Alethia's wand should sort out any after effects, and Khul or Arundel can clear whatever's lingering out of her system.  But mostly, I want to get her lucid enough to remember what happened..."

_OOC: Do we have a school on the anomalous aura?  I'd like to send a minion to get a cleric down here for Neutralize Poison and Restoration, but don't want to dispel anything just yet... /OOC_


----------



## Keia (Sep 22, 2005)

*Crimson (Psion) AC:26 HPs: 92 PPs: 126*



			
				Fin said:
			
		

> "True seeing, absolutely," Fin replies.  "I was just about to ask if you'd oblige.  Dispelling... it immediately sprang to mind, but I've got a... hmm, a warning bell ringing in the back of my head.



"I do as well, Fin,"  Crimson replied.  "If you want I can search her for runes or marks before I cast?"


----------



## Hypersmurf (Sep 23, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> "I do as well, Fin,"  Crimson replied.  "If you want I can search her for runes or marks before I cast?"




"If you find any, don't read them!" Fin jokes, just a trifle morbidly.


----------



## kirinke (Sep 23, 2005)

Alethia helps out with the wounded in the infirmery, glad she is doing something useful, using her skills freely and assisting the more experienced healers, learning as she does so.


ooc: 
I'd say that with a 9 heal check, she'd be on the level with a field medic. She knows enough to get somebody stable, but isn't on the level of a true doctor or the fantasy equivalent. Dunno tho.


----------



## frostrune (Sep 23, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Jornac goes to the kitchen with Kaarlo and Timrin.




Timrin gives Kaarlo a good 5 minute head start then goes and seeks out Jornac.

"Jornac... is it 'Captain Jornac' or perhaps 'Admiral Jornac', I assume there is some honorific I should be using?"

"Anyway, please accept my apologies for our rudeness at the gates.  Could I interest you in a drink or a bite to eat?  We have collected a few extra mouths to feed but I think I can find us a few tasty morsels in the Kitchen.  Come.  Let us share a drink and talk of the latest news from fair Tethyr."

He then tries to lead him toward the kitchen.


----------



## Keia (Sep 23, 2005)

*Crimson (Psion) AC:26 HPs: 92 PPs: 126*



			
				Fin said:
			
		

> "If you find any, don't read them!" Fin jokes, just a trifle morbidly.



"I'll do my best," Crimson replied.  "By the way . . . sorry about that earlier, who knew."

Crimson will give a search over the lt. then manifest true seeing.


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 23, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> "I'll do my best," Crimson replied.  "By the way . . . sorry about that earlier, who knew."
> 
> Crimson will give a search over the lt. then manifest true seeing.




No apparent runes, TS revelas a faint enchantment aura that was not previously there.

A treatment with NP and Restoration does not wake her up, but she stirs a bit and her pulse and breathing are much improved.  The night before, Aleena responded in much the same way to the same treatment.


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 23, 2005)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Alethia helps out with the wounded in the infirmery, glad she is doing something useful, using her skills freely and assisting the more experienced healers, learning as she does so.
> 
> 
> ooc:
> I'd say that with a 9 heal check, she'd be on the level with a field medic. She knows enough to get somebody stable, but isn't on the level of a true doctor or the fantasy equivalent. Dunno tho.




Alethia is pretty good at healing, and is quite well suited to helping the docs.


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 23, 2005)

frostrune said:
			
		

> Timrin gives Kaarlo a good 5 minute head start then goes and seeks out Jornac.
> 
> "Jornac... is it 'Captain Jornac' or perhaps 'Admiral Jornac', I assume there is some honorific I should be using?"
> 
> He then tries to lead him toward the kitchen.





When they get there...

"An honorific?  Yes, very much so."

You realize suddenly that he is not casting a shadow.  You remember that he was a minute ago though.

"How about, Master, you pitiful human."

His eyes start glowing with magical purplish-black crackling energy.  Suddenly a dead silence falls over the room (Quickened Silence).  The man waves his hand, a whip of dark energy forming in it, and snaps it, wrapping it around Timrin's neck and trying to pull him in.  (Full Attack, the weapon is an extension of himself, summonable as a free action) Timrin feels the energy burning him.  The man pulls him in with it.  The man is stronger, but Timrin nearly manages to break free (grapple).  The energy weakens him greatly (stunned 6 rounds, 28 dmg), and the man breaks free with one clawed hand and grabs timrin's chest.  Then timrin blacks out completely (poison claws).

Kaarlo is ready to act, but suddenly from the shadows, he sees movement.  He turns just in time to see a shadowey figure engulf him.  Dark energy shoots through his body, just like when he was attacked by the fallen angel fey.  He too collapses.


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 23, 2005)

Falkus said:
			
		

> Dyria went inside the compound, and found Durodan. "Let me give you a hand with the prisoner," she said, uncoiling her whip-dagger idly, in full view of the prisoner. She let him see the spike and the barbs on it, then whispered the command word and let him see the sparks of lightning that zapped from one barb to another. "Traditional methods can be a bit rough. Let's bring him up to the top of the watchtower, out of everybody's way."




The man, a killer-for-hire who strikes from the shadows (or in this case, runs away instead), is not prepared to stand up to any sort of torture.  He starts screaming and says "I want a deal!  I'll tell you anytihng, just don't kill me!"


----------



## Keia (Sep 23, 2005)

*Crimson (Psion) AC:26 HPs: 92 PPs: 117*

"I sense a faint enchantment that wasn't there before, but that's about it,"  Crimson offered.  She then turned her enhanced gaze over the Fin, herself and the rest of the room.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Sep 23, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> A treatment with NP and Restoration does not wake her up, but she stirs a bit and her pulse and breathing are much improved.  The night before, Aleena responded in much the same way to the same treatment.




"Like Aleena," Fin echoes.  "Like Aleena... enchantment... Murdoch and Kaarlo's faerie dust?"

"Oh, hell," he breathes.  "That doesn't speak well to Jornac's intentions, does it?"


----------



## Falkus (Sep 23, 2005)

"Well, that was easy," Dyria said, somewhat disappointed. She hadn't even brought out the big guns yet. She pulled up a chair, and straddled it backwards while facing the man. "So, who hired you?"


----------



## kirinke (Sep 23, 2005)

OOC: 
Would Alethia hear or sense anything wrong from the infirmary?


----------



## Steve Gorak (Sep 24, 2005)

Murdoch is patrolling the compound, flying over it. He is invisible and uses his detect magic ability to survey the surrounding buildings.

OCC: DM_Matt, please let me know if Murdoch suspects what is going on with the evil fey.


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 24, 2005)

Falkus said:
			
		

> "Well, that was easy," Dyria said, somewhat disappointed. She hadn't even brought out the big guns yet. She pulled up a chair, and straddled it backwards while facing the man. "So, who hired you?"




"I don't know the name.  He was retty much just a floating cloak, full of darkness, with glowing red eyes.  But that isnt what is going to get you to spare me.  You're going to spare me because I was hired by that same employer fr a second mission tonight:  To meet another assasin at a ship, and kill him.  I'l tell you where, if you let me go."


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 24, 2005)

No one notices what is going on from other parts of the compound.

Kaarlo wakes up after an undetermined period of time.  Looks like someone threw him into the kitchen from the hall, but otherwise he wasnt further hurt or tied up.


----------



## Falkus (Sep 24, 2005)

"I don't think you quite understand our relative positions here," Dyria said, smiling wickidly. She stood up and walked around behind the assassin.

"I'm not in this for the money, or the good of the city," she lied. "I'm doing this because I like killing people. Preferably painfully. And this job lets me kill people without getting in trouble for it." She started running her fingers over the back of the man's neck.

"So, what you're offering me," she purred, placing a coil of her whip dagger around the man's throat, so if she pulled it up, it would go like a garote, albeit a spiked and electrically charged garote. "Is to give up killing someone now, in exchange for the possibility of killing somebody later. You're going to have to give me more than that before I consider letting you live."


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 24, 2005)

Falkus said:
			
		

> "I don't think you quite understand our relative positions here," Dyria said, smiling wickidly. She stood up and walked around behind the assassin.
> 
> "I'm not in this for the money, or the good of the city," she lied. "I'm doing this because I like killing people. Preferably painfully. And this job lets me kill people without getting in trouble for it." She started running her fingers over the back of the man's neck.
> 
> "So, what you're offering me," she purred, placing a coil of her whip dagger around the man's throat, so if she pulled it up, it would go like a garote, albeit a spiked and electrically charged garote. "Is to give up killing someone now, in exchange for the possibility of killing somebody later. You're going to have to give me more than that before I consider letting you live."





The man looks at Dyria...then looks at Durodan...then Dyria again...Then he says "Ok, ok, but will you promise not to kill me, to turn me in to the proper authorities, and tell them I cooperated?"


----------



## kirinke (Sep 25, 2005)

Alethia continues to help out in the infirmary, unaware of the troubles in other parts of the compound.


----------



## Falkus (Sep 25, 2005)

Dyria paused for a moment, to give the impression that she was deep in thought. Finally, she said, "I have decided that you will..."

"Live." And the whip dagger disappeared from around the man's throat as quickly as it appeared.

"Now, give me all the information you have about this other assassination you were going to do, before you sense of civic duty overwhelmed your avarice," she said, sarcastically.


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 25, 2005)

Falkus said:
			
		

> Dyria paused for a moment, to give the impression that she was deep in thought. Finally, she said, "I have decided that you will..."
> 
> "Live." And the whip dagger disappeared from around the man's throat as quickly as it appeared.
> 
> "Now, give me all the information you have about this other assassination you were going to do, before you sense of civic duty overwhelmed your avarice," she said, sarcastically.




"I was supposed to go to a ship called the Yellow Diamond in the harbor.  Its a two-masted cargo ship that flies the Calishite flag.  It belongs to some trader, but I don't think he was the target.  It is supposed to be empty except for one other man.  When I find him, I am supposed to kill him.  If by chance there are others, I was instructed to leave no witnesses."


----------



## Keia (Sep 25, 2005)

*Crimson (Psion) AC:26 HPs: 92 PPs: 122*



			
				Fin said:
			
		

> "Like Aleena," Fin echoes.  "Like Aleena... enchantment... Murdoch and Kaarlo's faerie dust?"
> 
> "Oh, hell," he breathes.  "That doesn't speak well to Jornac's intentions, does it?"



"An interesting conclusion . . . I had not gotten there, yet,"  Crimson replied.  "But I agree . . . that would make some sense.  Is Jornac still with us . . . if so we need to get everyone there as soon as possible."

OOC: Active spells: Inertial Armor, True Seeing, Darkvision, Tongues, Adapt Body


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 25, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> "An interesting conclusion . . . I had not gotten there, yet,"  Crimson replied.  "But I agree . . . that would make some sense.  Is Jornac still with us . . . if so we need to get everyone there as soon as possible."
> 
> OOC: Active spells: Inertial Armor, True Seeing, Darkvision, Tongues, Adapt Body




It does not take long to gather in the kitchen.  You find Kaarlo on the floor and Timrin slumped in his chair  He has burns around his neck and on his chest.


----------



## Falkus (Sep 25, 2005)

"Thank you," Dyria said, smiling, as she paced back in front of the prisoner. "I'll be back later, to finalize the arrangements with the legal authorities."

She left the room, whistling. She hadn't had so much fun in years, it was just like the good old days again. She went looking for someone to tell about the prisoner's confession.


----------



## kirinke (Sep 25, 2005)

Alethia hears the summons and runs to the kitchen. As she sees the men, her expression goes unreadable, though her eyes betray the cold rage burning in the pit of her stomach. Years of healing experience takes over and she immediately takes out her wand of cure light wounds and zaps them both, then begins to examine them, knowing that there might be more serious things wrong with them that the wand can't cure.

"Fin? Jornac is probably still in the compound somewhere." Alethia tells him quietly, her voice deadly cold as she examines the two fallen men. 

Heal check +9 to determine anything more nasty than the burns and obvious wounds, which would be healed with the wand.


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 25, 2005)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Alethia hears the summons and runs to the kitchen. As she sees the men, her expression goes unreadable, though her eyes betray the cold rage burning in the pit of her stomach. Years of healing experience takes over and she immediately takes out her wand of cure light wounds and zaps them both, then begins to examine them, knowing that there might be more serious things wrong with them that the wand can't cure.
> 
> "Fin? Jornac is probably still in the compound somewhere." Alethia tells him quietly, her voice deadly cold as she examines the two fallen men.
> 
> Heal check +9 to determine anything more nasty than the burns and obvious wounds, which would be healed with the wand.




Kaarlo is waking up  as you get in.  He seems alright except for some burns.  Timrin looks like he was poisoned with the same stuff used on Aleena and probably Kiran.


----------



## kirinke (Sep 25, 2005)

She curses quietly, detecting the tell-tale signs of poison. "Fin, it looks like Timrin was poisoned in a similar way as Aleena. He is going to need a neutralize poison and a full restoration spell cast on him. I am unable to cast either, at least not without a wand of each," she told him. "Next chance I get, I am going to purchase a neutralize poison wand. I am really starting to dislike our unknown enemies."

_*And pity those who are responsible for this. They will not hurt anyone else if I have my way,*_ she thought grimly.


----------



## Hawkeye (Sep 25, 2005)

"Our enemies seem to thinking two or three steps ahead of us.  I don't know about the rest of you, but it is getting rather annoying.  We need to find "Jarnoc" *NOW*!"

Hawkeye


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 26, 2005)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> "Our enemies seem to thinking two or three steps ahead of us.  I don't know about the rest of you, but it is getting rather annoying.  We need to find "Jarnoc" *NOW*!"
> 
> Hawkeye




(Yes, he is a step or two ahead of you at this point.  So the question is, what is his next move?  He has the run of your base for the moment, so what would he choose to do with that time?)

BTW, sorry that you guys have been getting kicked around a bit.  Things will get better for you soon, though.


----------



## kirinke (Sep 26, 2005)

"We need to post extra guards on the infirmary and we need to move Kiran to the infirmary as well, so we don't waste extra guards on her." Alethia says, thinking rapidly. "We don't know what Timrin revealed to Jornac while he was out of it." 

"Logically, the infirmary would be his first strike. Secondly would be to release or kill any prisoners you have in the compound. Then he would destroy any weapon and food stores you have. And then he would proceed to take captive or kill as many key persons in this organization he can get his hands on." she said finally.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 26, 2005)

Kaarlo speaks, "He is not alone, there are shadow creatures with him. That is what got me."


----------



## kirinke (Sep 26, 2005)

Alethia paled at a sudden thought. "Where is Aleena?"


----------



## Falkus (Sep 27, 2005)

"Good news," Dyria said, walking in on the others. "Our guest talked, and I didn't even have to drill any teeth. He was supposed to go to a ship, the Yellow Diamond, and kill another assassin waitng there. I think one or two of us should go check it out."

She looked around. "Is something wrong?"


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 27, 2005)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Alethia paled at a sudden thought. "Where is Aleena?"




"Right here!" you hear her say as she arrives, hearing taht you were all gathering.

Meanwhile, Fin gets a telepathic message from Arundel, who has just received word that someone needs to go get Kiran and bring her to the infirmiry.  "Someone I wasnt sure I recognized came saying that he was to go get Kiran and bring her here right before the guy you sent!  I sent him to the back to find her."


----------



## Hypersmurf (Sep 27, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> "Right here!" you hear her say as she arrives, hearing taht you were all gathering.
> 
> Meanwhile, Fin gets a telepathic message from Arundel, who has just received word that someone needs to go get Kiran and bring her to the infirmiry.  "Someone I wasnt sure I recognized came saying that he was to go get Kiran and bring her here right before the guy you sent!  I sent him to the back to find her."




"He's after Kiran!" Fin calls urgently over his shoulder, as he vanishes out the door at superhuman speed.

_OOC: Off to the back area!  Whoosh! /OOC_


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 27, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> "He's after Kiran!" Fin calls urgently over his shoulder, as he vanishes out the door at superhuman speed.
> 
> _OOC: Off to the back area!  Whoosh! /OOC_




Since Timrin and Kaarlo were looking for a place of privacy to talk to Jornac, this is the private small kitchen in the back rather than the big one for the mess hall.  Thus, it is very close to the room Kiran is in.  You have a short time before you expect him to arrive.

The room is a large, rectangular sitting room with a number of couches arrayed a bit in front of the walls.  There are four ways in.  One is from a hallyway from the front part of the base (the nearest other hallways doors are closets about 10 feets back on each side.), then a couple rooms for record and book a bit back from that.  The others are to small areas with doors to bedrooms, except the one on the right side that leads to other back areas like the kitchen.  There is plnty of cover to be found behind couches, walls, and doorways.  Lt. Kiran is sleeping on the couch to opposite the hall you are coming into the room from the kitchen by.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 27, 2005)

Falkus said:
			
		

> "Good news," Dyria said, walking in on the others. "Our guest talked, and I didn't even have to drill any teeth. He was supposed to go to a ship, the Yellow Diamond, and kill another assassin waitng there. I think one or two of us should go check it out."
> 
> She looked around. "Is something wrong?"




"I do not think we should travel alone, I will go.....Oh god, Kiran"  Kaarlo takes off after Fin.


----------



## frostrune (Sep 27, 2005)

OOC:  I'm assuming Timrin is out of all this if he was hit with that poison and wacky faerie dust.  Not that I'm complaining.  I'm surprised he's still alive.


----------



## Falkus (Sep 27, 2005)

"Who's after Kiran?" asked Dyria, shrugging, and following after Kaarlo at a jog.


----------



## kirinke (Sep 27, 2005)

Alethia takes off after the others at a dead run.


----------



## Falkus (Sep 27, 2005)

"Could you at least let me know who I should kill?" shouted Dyria.


----------



## Hawkeye (Sep 27, 2005)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Alethia paled at a sudden thought. "Where is Aleena?"




OOC:  Shand was guarding her and would have brought her with him.  Sorry, working yesterday.  Long 26 shift.

Hawkeye


----------



## Hawkeye (Sep 27, 2005)

He may be invisbile inside 

Hawkeye


----------



## kirinke (Sep 28, 2005)

Falkus said:
			
		

> "Could you at least let me know who I should kill?" shouted Dyria.




"If it attacks you, kill it!" Alethia shouted back.


----------



## Keia (Sep 28, 2005)

*Crimson (Psion) AC:26 HPs: 92 PPs: 122*

Crimson followed behind Fin, keeping her True sight active and looking for trouble.


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 28, 2005)

You all get to the room where Kiran is.  There is no one else there, and she seems to be sleeping undisturbed.  True Seeing confirms that there are no hidden baddies in the room.  Now what?


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 28, 2005)

frostrune said:
			
		

> OOC:  I'm assuming Timrin is out of all this if he was hit with that poison and wacky faerie dust.  Not that I'm complaining.  I'm surprised he's still alive.




ALeena summons a floating disk and loads Timrin onto it.  It carrys him behind her.


----------



## Falkus (Sep 28, 2005)

"So, I'm guessing that today's word is: Diversion," commented Dyria, as she looked at the conspicious absence of death, mayhem and carnage.


----------



## kirinke (Sep 28, 2005)

ooc:
Would Alethia's buddy have anything useful to say or suggest?


IC:
"Fin? Can you do a complete sweap of the compound?" Alethia says, eyes narrowed. She hated head-games. "He's probably still here somewhere, but if he's powerful enough he could have slipped right out without breaking a sweat. We're missing something!" she added incredibly frustrated.


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 28, 2005)

Aleena notes: "If he was walking here from when he inquired at the infirmiry, he would not yet be here.  Either we prepare for him here, or we need to take Kiran and fiure out an alternative target he might have gone after."


----------



## Keia (Sep 28, 2005)

*Crimson (Psion) AC:26 HPs: 92 PPs: 122*

"What about our little assassin?"  Crimson inquired.  "I suppose if they are inter-related he would not want him talking."


----------



## Falkus (Sep 28, 2005)

"Well, he's too late for that," said Dyria, crossing her arms and smirking. "I already got everything worth knowing out of him." She frowned. "Of course, that means now he has to kill us all to prevent us from acting on that knowledge."

Then she shouted. "And who is this guy anyway?"


----------



## kirinke (Sep 28, 2005)

"He is the enemy," Alethia noted dryly.


----------



## Hawkeye (Sep 28, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Aleena notes: "If he was walking here from when he inquired at the infirmiry, he would not yet be here.  Either we prepare for him here, or we need to take Kiran and fiure out an alternative target he might have gone after."




 "I say we prepare our own ambush this time."

Hawkeye


----------



## Steve Gorak (Sep 28, 2005)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> "I say we prepare our own ambush this time."
> 
> Hawkeye




OCC: I'll assume that Murdoch saw the commotion and is with everybody now.

IC: "Let's wait for him. The dark-fey is going to be surpised to see us here"  

Murdoch is hovering, invisible in one of the corners of the room.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 28, 2005)

Looking at Murdoch Kaarlo says in a voice dripping with frustration, "I doubt anything we do will surprise them.  They have one upped us at every turn."


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 29, 2005)

Alethia's Passenger "I sense a powerful aura coming this way."


----------



## kirinke (Sep 29, 2005)

_*By the pricking of my thumbs, something powerful this way comes.....*_ The voice whipered in her mind. And she had learned to trust the odd voice in her head. 

"Enough talking, find a place to hide. He will come and probably soon!" Alethia hissed, and taking words to action, finds her own hiding place. She then draws her longbow and notches arrow to string.


OOC:
FEATS
Mobility
Dodge
Point Blank Shot
Precise Shot
Far Shot
rapid shot, many shot


----------



## Hawkeye (Sep 29, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Alethia's Passenger "I sense a powerful aura coming this way."




CUE Forbodden Planet Krell Monster music in the background.   

Torqumada


----------



## Hawkeye (Sep 29, 2005)

Shando moves to find a good hiding space

Hide +10
Move Silently +10

Hawkeye


----------



## Hypersmurf (Sep 29, 2005)

While he doubts it will be particularly effective given the clothes he's wearing, Fin takes a moment to shift his appearance to match Kiran's, giving Kaarlo a nod to suggest he might try the same - perhaps they can confuse their intruder long enough to gain a brief advantage.

_OOC: Thousand Faces ability.  Untrained Disguise Modifier +16 (+10 Alter Self, +4 Cha, +2 Synergy).

Is Arundel coming back here as well? /OOC_


----------



## Keia (Sep 29, 2005)

*Crimson (Psion) AC:26 HPs: 92 PPs: 117*

_'Trouble, excellent . . . here we go again'_ Crimson thought.  She manifested powers to prepare for the upcoming fight.  Meanwhile, she looked for someplace to conceal herself, then did so.

OOC: In order, manifest _Power resistance _ (SR 25 for 9 pts), _Force Screen_ (Shield bonus +6 for 9 points), _Offensive Precognition _ (+5 insight bonus to attack rolls for 13 pts).  Active powers: Tongues, Darkvision, Inertial Armor, Energy Adaption, True Sight, Adapt Body.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Sep 29, 2005)

In case the fey can see invisibility, Murdoch will also hide behind whatever cover he can find.


----------



## Falkus (Sep 29, 2005)

Dyria dropped down to the floor and rolled under the bed.


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 29, 2005)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> In case the fey can see invisibility, Murdoch will also hide behind whatever cover he can find.




There are three large couches in the roomm to hide behind, as well as three doorways to use for cover besides the one leading to the front area.  There are also two storage rooms flanking the hall that leads to the front.  So wat is everyone doing if and when he gets here?


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 29, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> While he doubts it will be particularly effective given the clothes he's wearing, Fin takes a moment to shift his appearance to match Kiran's, giving Kaarlo a nod to suggest he might try the same - perhaps they can confuse their intruder long enough to gain a brief advantage.
> 
> _OOC: Thousand Faces ability.  Untrained Disguise Modifier +16 (+10 Alter Self, +4 Cha, +2 Synergy).
> 
> Is Arundel coming back here as well? /OOC_




Kaarlo nods to Fin and changes to look like Kiran as well.  He finds a spot to hide and unsheathes his rapier as well. (DM Matt It does not matter where.)

Hide +21
Spot +20
Disguise - Ring of Chameleon Power 

+21/16 Rapier 1d6+4 15-20/x2 (Flank damage +7d6)


----------



## Keia (Sep 29, 2005)

*Crimson (Psion) AC:26 HPs: 92 PPs: 117*

Crimson hides behind a couch near a wall.

_'Never could hide worth a lick,'_ Crimson thought.


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 29, 2005)

Ok, so to recap:

Crimson is hiding behind a couch.  When he comes in, she plans on... (fill in)

Kaarlo is disguised as Kiran, and is hiding somewhere (suggestions: on another couch disguised as Kiran to confuse him, or in one of those storage rooms to come in from bhind)

Dyria: There is no room under the couches, but she can hide behind one instead.  When he comes in, she does (fill in)

Murdoch is hiding and rpeparing to blast him with (what?).  He doesnt know where to hide.  Perhaps a doorway?

Fin: disguised as Kiran.  On a couch?  When he gets here, Fin does (fill in)

Aleena: hiding in a doorway, preparing to blast.

Shando: hiding, probably behind a couch (so he, dyria, and crimson have em all taken) as far as hiding behind them.  What does he do when the guy gets there?

Alethia does what?


----------



## Hypersmurf (Sep 29, 2005)

OOC: You may need to adapt for Fin on the fly if I'm not here, but he'll probably open with an Enveloping Cocoon.

If Arundel makes it back and it becomes obvious that we're dealing with the guy who snatched Aleena, he'll use Assay Resistance followed by Extended Dimensional Anchor in an effort to prevent him escaping again. 

If we do manage to prevent him teleporting and the opportunity presents, Fin will look for a chance to summon a satyr again to alert Oberon to the fey's location and circumstances.
/OOC


----------



## Keia (Sep 29, 2005)

*Crimson (Psion) AC:31 HPs: 92 PPs: 117*



			
				DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Crimson is hiding behind a couch.  When he comes in, she plans on... (fill in)?



Crimson planned on Disintegrating the target, assuming that true sight identified him at the attacker.

OOC: Disintegrate (Fort save DC 23, Ray +15 ranged touch, Dmg 22d6 - Empowered, 13 point cost).


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 29, 2005)

Kaarlo will: hide in one of those storage rooms to come in from behind.


----------



## kirinke (Sep 29, 2005)

ooc:
Alethia will hide in one of the storage rooms in order to sneak up behind him. She is going to use her longbow, figuring the holy, flaming weapon will do the most damage. If all else fails, she will resort to her mace of holy disruption and her cold iron knuckles of disruption. Hide +9. Oh, and I made a mistake on her heal check. With the magical bonus it is +13


----------



## Steve Gorak (Sep 30, 2005)

kirinke said:
			
		

> ooc:
> Alethia will hide in one of the storage rooms in order to sneak up behind him. She is going to use her longbow, figuring the holy, flaming weapon will do the most damage. If all else fails, she will resort to her mace of holy disruption and her cold iron knuckles of disruption. Hide +9. Oh, and I made a mistake on her heal check. With the magical bonus it is +13




Murdock says: "Athelia, let us know if it's anything else than the evil fey: he could send in a summoned decoy".  

Murdoch will hide in one of the doorw ways. He'll use his eldrich cone (non-vitriolic) unless Athelia says anything.


----------



## kirinke (Sep 30, 2005)

Alethia nodded tersely. _*But I don't know how I know these things.... How I've always known....*_ she thought, notching arrow to bowstring.

ooc:
Will Alethia's passenger be able to tell her when the creature nears and what alignment it is? I'd assume that she's fairly used to the whispers telling her when danger/evil approaches, as preserving her life will preserve the demon's relative freedom. But he probly couldn't do much more than warn her. He doesn't want to blow his cover quite yet.  

IC:
_*Tick tock... Tick tock. The mouse ran down the tower clock, chased by evil fair. Tock went the tower and the mouse grew teeth. Tick, the fey fell down and broke his wings and the tiny mouse tore his throat out.*_ A whispery chuckle flickered through her mind as she steeled herself for the rather deadly fight ahead.


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 30, 2005)

A man in a genneric uniform walks down the hall.  True seeing shows that he is in fact the fey you're looking for.  He walks by the supply rooms, and doesnt see anything.  Kaarlo and Alethia are at angles where they can see him but he cannot see thme as he passes.  He opens the door, enters the room and sees two Kirans on opposite couches.  confused, he draws his sword and raises his other hand, caausing a whip of black energy to appear in it.  

He is too late to react, however.  Everyone steps from hiding and attacks.  

Arundel hits him with a green ray from the end of the hall.  The enery coats him and disappears.

He stands defiant as rays and bolts bounce off an invisible shield of dark energy (SR).  Alneena's scorching rays, Murdoch's eldritch blasts, and Crimson's disintegrate are ineffective. 

Dryia rises and snaps her whip, striking him accros the face (crit, 39dmg)

Fin rises from the couch and tries to imprison the creature with a spell, but fails.

From behind, Alethia fires her arrow.  Its holy power pierces a hole in his energy field and strikes true (20dmg)

Shando, Dryia, and Kaarlo charge him.  He strikes rapidly with his whip, hitting all of them (20dmg each).  They each feel the energy trying to sap their strength, but they resist it this time. Shando rolls underneath the blow, stands up and tries to strike, but the creature sidesteps him.  Dodging Shando, he cannot also avoid Kaarlo, who drives his blade into his back (33dmg)

End Surprise Round
---------------------------------
Init for Round 1

Alethia 23
Kaarlo 22
Evil Fey 16
Crimson 15
Fin 15
Dyria 14
Arundel 14
Murdoch 13
Aleena 10
Shando 6

Alethia keeps fring, the first arrow penetrating his shield and the second burning up before reaching him. (20dmg).

Kaarlo stabs the surrounded fey  in the chest (31dmg).

Badly hurt, the creature resorts to showing his true face, a twisted, smiling mockery of an angel with tattered butterfly wings.  His laugh rings in your ears and many copies of his twisted face seem to float through the air. (Blasphemy, everyone dazed for 1 round, -6 str)

Since Arundel's spell prevents him from leaving by magic, he stands and fights, dismissing his whip and putting both hands on his sword, His sword flickers with dark energy, and he plunges it into Kaarlo with such force that Kaarlo's blade is knocked from his hand as he tries to parry.  The wounds crackles with energy as it enters his body, and he falls stunned (36dmg, 3r stun).  

He then jumps forward slightly and powers through Dryia's whip-parries, Striking her first in the shoulder, then turning his hands over and cutting through her stomach (123dmg, 1crit, hp --> -15, got a bit before dying though thanks to the recovery time for bigger negative range tradeoff).  She falls.

Not is it round 2, and everyone who is after him may go.

(Casters especially should post for multiround)


----------



## DM_Matt (Sep 30, 2005)

Moves for autopilot types:

Fin Shouts "Fire in the hole!"  You all know that means to get out of melee range of the baddie and behind cover.  (Shando needs a move action for that, the rest of you just a five foot step for total cover.  You can do that after your action, and use another step to come out before your next one)

Fin will cast Quill Blast, Adunrel will cast Flame Strike (with Assay Res still up)
They will delay until end of round except Aleenas move to do this.

Aleena will cast a damaging spell.  She and Arundel and Alethia are far enough away that they do not need to seek cover from the quills, and is banking on a save penalty from th equills.


----------



## kirinke (Sep 30, 2005)

Alethia feels the spell sap her strength, weakening her. Biting her lip and ignoring the weakness as best as she can, she continues to fire, hoping to kill the demon before it causes any more deaths. Any pause to heal herself with the wand would leave the others open to attack. Her eyes are now glowing with a bright silvery inner light and a softer light, almost like moonlight seems to spill from her body, as if in response to the fallen eladrin's foul presence.



ooc:
(With her bow, she gets 3 attacks per round with the rapid shot feat added in. Resistance to acid 5, cold 5, and electricity 5.)


----------



## Keia (Sep 30, 2005)

*Crimson (Psion) AC:31 HPs: 92 PPs: 73*

Crimson tried to shake the Blasphemy, to no avail, her defensive powers unable to stand up to the fey. She concentrated on her Boots of Speed, then regained her focus.  With calm precision, she aimed another attack and released, dropping to the ground.

OOC: Obviously the Blasphemy pierced Crimson's 25 SR, correct?  

Free action: Boots of speed activation, Move: regain focus, Standard: Disintegrate (Fort save DC 23, Ray +15 ranged touch, Dmg 22d6 - Empowered, 13 point cost), 5 ft adjust to better cover or just drop to the ground behind the couch.

*Active powers: * Power Resistance (SR 25), Force Screen, Offensive Precognition, Tongues, Darkvision, Inertial Armor, Energy Adaption, True Sight, Adapt Body.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Sep 30, 2005)

Kaarlo is stunned for 3 rounds and I have taken 56 (out of 66) points of damage.

Would I not have gotten a second attack at +16 (+13 with the str drain) due to me have two attacks in a round?  

If possible I would have used my boots of speed to get an extra attack (+21 or is it 18) and a +1 dodge bonus in the second round.

Like Crimson, Kaarlo has a spell resistance of 19.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Oct 1, 2005)

Murdock will hover 5 ft back and blast the fey with his vitriolic cone if he can get clear shot, or just a vitriolic blast, if he can't use his cone. If the conjured acid works, he use his quicken SLA each round (2 uses remaining).


----------



## kirinke (Oct 1, 2005)

ooc:
Would Alethia know the effective means of combating this critter? I mean everyone probly knows that holy weapons or good aligned attacks are the only really effective ways of combating demons. Just wondering.

Alethia grits her teeth and concentrates on turning her opponent into a pin-cushion.


----------



## Hawkeye (Oct 1, 2005)

OOC:  Combat while I am on an ambulance for 24 hours and then 8 hours of class.  BAH!       I am a bit confused about something you wrtoe.  In one sentence you say that Shando took some damage, but in the next you say he dodged the blow. Which is it please? Shando does have a SR of 23.  Dodge, of course, will be against our foe, so AC 26.  Hmmm Do i trust my evasion and SR to protect me against Fin's spells?  If I make a ME action to get out of the way, I would need another to get back in place and not make any attacks for the current round correct?  Once I understand that better I can give an action.

Hawkeye


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 1, 2005)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> OOC:  Combat while I am on an ambulance for 24 hours and then 8 hours of class.  BAH!       I am a bit confused about something you wrtoe.  In one sentence you say that Shando took some damage, but in the next you say he dodged the blow. Which is it please? Shando does have a SR of 23.  Dodge, of course, will be against our foe, so AC 26.  Hmmm Do i trust my evasion and SR to protect me against Fin's spells?  If I make a ME action to get out of the way, I would need another to get back in place and not make any attacks for the current round correct?  Once I understand that better I can give an action.
> 
> Hawkeye




He was hit.  As far as the SR and saves go, you might be OK, but you might not.  Its all luck.

This round, you can hit him once, then ME out of the way, then on the next round ME back and hit him once. You just dont get full attacks, altohugh that also means he doesnt get a full attack on you, which is a pretty scary proposition.


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 1, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> Kaarlo is stunned for 3 rounds and I have taken 56 (out of 66) points of damage.
> 
> Would I not have gotten a second attack at +16 (+13 with the str drain) due to me have two attacks in a round?
> 
> ...




You hit once, but got all your attacks.  His AC is really good.


----------



## Hawkeye (Oct 1, 2005)

Shando moves out of the way of the spell.

Hawkeye


----------



## Falkus (Oct 1, 2005)

"You're using a whip against me? Against me!?" Dyria laughed derisively as she cracked her whip dagger at the man's feet, aiming to trip him, and then stepped away in order to avoid whatever magical mayhem that was about to be released.


----------



## kirinke (Oct 1, 2005)

By now, Alethia keeps well away from the bad-guy, knowing that any err fire-based attacks will be concentrated on him. She continues to pepper the fallen angel with arrows, figuring that distance equates non-singed hair. 

_*Flames so do not appeal to me. Unless the other guy is engulfed in them.*_

As usual, Alethia doesn't speak during a fight unless she has something fairly important to say.

_*Invest in fire-resistant armour then.*_ the whispering voice sagely advised.


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 3, 2005)

Undeterred by her previous failure to penetrate the evil fey's magical barrier, she fires off another green ray.  The ray partially penetrates and wounds him (SR pentrated, but save made, 30 dmg).

The hit triggers magic already active upon him, and suddenly black energy crackles and arcs from his wounds, healing most of them (Heal).

Dyria tries to get up but the best she can do is try to stay awake to watch the fight.  She doesn't succeed.

The creature dodges Shando's strikes, so Shando jumps back, does a backflip, and lands in a crouch behind a couch.

Murdoch blasts the fey twice with his bolts of acid, which penetrate his protections with ease, badly burning him (58dmg), then move behind a doorframe.

Fin unleashes a blast of quills in all directions, penetrating the walls and couches.  The creature takes hits from numerous quills, having the misfortune of being struck by nearly the full force of the spell in his direction (2d6 quills = 11, save failed !!, 40dmg, -11 to all rolls).  

fin dives for cover as Arundel follows up with a firey blast (25dmg after fire res)

Aleena steps out from cover, containing a ball of blue energy between her hands.  As she moves her fingers, blue energy shoots towards the evil fey and the ball's energy vibrates extensively.  Most see what appear to be energy fields striking him at odd intervals. Those with true seeing see that she has set up a resoating field with the spells he has active, and his own aruas are striking him.  Already severely weakened by the spines, the spell hits him with full effect, causing him to sink to his knees (79 dmg and daze 1d6 = 1 round)

Though badly wounded, his protective field is still strong, and Alethia's arrows burn up before they reach him.

Another green ray from Crimson hits him square in the chest.  The ray turns into a puddle of energy and creeps out from that spot, converting his body into pure black energy which crackles and disappates.  Soon notihng is left except  pile of very fancy equiptment.

[If you didnt want to keep doing that, I can redo, but Crimson was next up and I was pretty sure that would kill him, plus thats what shes been oding the whole fight, and I said that the casters post for multiround].

Suddenly, his sword's energy turns from black to white, and its aura from very evil to very good.  It begins emitting light, and it extends energy tendrils that robe around the room.  One takes quite an interest in Alethia, not sure what to make of her, but then moves on.  Soon, all of them have found their way to Timrin, lying on Aleena's force disk.  They envelop him.  

In his sleep, he receives visions.

The first is of a large man with the head of a crocodile, foring a number of blades with his bare clawed hands while they are under glowing, flowing, water.  His knowledge of religions makes him suspect he is seeing the evil Mulhorandi river god Sobek.

The second is a flash of an tropical island, with a central mountain and many rivers, with ziggurats dotting the landscape and a temple at the top consisting of an open ground surrounded by a ring of stone pillars.  on the perimeter of the circle are a small number of pedestals with red, glowing, hemisphereical stones, and one large rectangular table with varouns circles and cubes that are turning and going in and out of it.  All the structures are covered in writings he does not understand.

The vision zooms in on the temple, and you see a nuumber of large, reptililan men wearing plate armor, large shields, and large swords. One places his hands on one of the crystals, and energy shoots from pillar to pillar along the perimeter, initially at stable heights, but then one by one each moves about until it stops at a certain level.  Within the area of the pillars, a three-dimesional  image of who you presume is Sobek sitting on his throne appears, and he speaks in a language you do not understand.  The men respond, and the image disappears, leaving behind a pile of blades.  For some reason, you understand the gist of the conversation.  These swords are built to defeat and imprison certain demons.  The one in the next room was built for Zura.  Built by a murcurial god of rivers, a persnification of the river ycles that both sustain and destroy, in flowing, magical, water, the blades adapt themselves to their owners and retain imprints of their previous ones that influcence their abilities and alignment.

The next image is of a group of angelic figures, led by the one you illed (presumedly pre-fall), standing in what looks like one of those ziggurats.  There are two dead reptile-mean on the ground, andyou watch the now-former angel dodge a blow from a third, use a flap of his wings to stay ariborne while the reptile-man follows through, flips his blade, and fatally stabs it in the neck from behind.  He grabs a sword from an alter, and it begins to glow white and takes on the appearance of his own blade.  Firey blasts harmlesssly strike the angels' protective barriers, and he leads them to fly off.

Next is an image of who you are sure is Oberon, holding the blade and concentratiing, imprinting it with his power, before retuning it to his servant to use to slay Zura.

Next is a dark wood under a full moon, where you see the fallen angel you jut slew confronting Zura, an incredably beautiful elvish-looking woman with an aura of crackling black energy.  All his copanions and her guards lay dead.  They converse in a language you do not know, and he seems more and more agitated.  Eventually, he bows before her, and the blade turns black.  She kisses him, and he lets her energy wash over him.

Timrin then opens his eyes, partially cured of the poison.  He is coherant, but very sleepy.  Still, it is far better than any magics that have been tried so far.  Perhaps the fact that his magic is tied indirectly to Zura's power makes it stronger.  Aleena helps him sit up and hold him up.  He remembers the visions perfectly.

Treasure: Black Elven Chain +5, Bear's-Head Belt of Str +4, Boar Amulet of Con +4, Scabbard of Keen Edges, Boots of Speed, Swooping Owl Ring of Wis +2 and Dex +2, Zura's Bane (The sword.  Note that this is not the only powerful plot item in the campaign. It will balance out eventually as you find more)


...AND A LEVEL-UP FOR ALL!


----------



## Hawkeye (Oct 3, 2005)

OOC:


			
				DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Treasure: Black Elven Chain +5, Bear's-Head Belt of Str +4, Boar Amulet of Con +4, Scabbard of Keen Edges, Boots of Speed, Swooping Owl Ring of Wis +2 and Dex +2, Zura's Bane (The sword.  Note that this is not the only powerful plot item in the campaign. It will balance out eventually as you find more)
> 
> 
> ...AND A LEVEL-UP FOR ALL!




OOC:  We need to find out who is producing all of the boots of speed, giving them to our enemies and put them out of business.     

Level up!  Yay for us!!

Hawkeye


----------



## frostrune (Oct 3, 2005)

Timrin grasps at Aleena for support, blinking and shaking his head to fight off the supernatural fatigue.

Initially oblivious to his surroundings he blurts, "Jornac is the evil fey!  We must stop... him."

He rubs his eyes, blinks and squints appearing to notice the damage from the damage from the quill blast and other spells.  "Wha... what happened here?"


----------



## Hawkeye (Oct 3, 2005)

frostrune said:
			
		

> Timrin grasps at Alethia for support, blinking and shaking his head to fight off the supernatural fatigue.
> 
> Initially oblivious to his surroundings he blurts, "Jornac is the evil fey!  We must stop... him."
> 
> He rubs his eyes, blinks and squints appearing to notice the damage from the damage from the quill blast and other spells.  "Wha... what happened here?"





"Well we started with a little tea, sitting around discussing the events of the day, ploitcs, art,  high society gossip with Lady Aleena here taking the forefront on that.  After that we had a deep philosophical  discussion on comparative theology and philosopy.  Now, wouldn't you know, that Jarnoc fellow shows up, makes some off the wall comments about a tree falling in the woods without anyone around to hear and the sound of one hand and clapping that just incensed us all, so we killed him." , he says as he points to the pile of equipment on the floor.

Hawkeye


----------



## frostrune (Oct 3, 2005)

Shando's comments illicits the best Timrin can muster as a blank stare (a long pause with a couple uncontrolled nods of narcolepsy) before a couple blinks and a weak smile.  

"I can see you won your point," he says sheepishly.

"Now, what really happened?  Quite frankly I'm amazed to simply be alive.  I also had some weird dreams while I was out."


----------



## Hawkeye (Oct 3, 2005)

frostrune said:
			
		

> Shando's comments illicits the best Timrin can muster as a blank stare (a long pause with a couple uncontrolled nods of narcolepsy) before a couple blinks and a weak smile.
> 
> "I can see you won your point," he says sheepishly.
> 
> "Now, what really happened?  Quite frankly I'm amazed to simply be alive.  I also had some weird dreams while I was out."




 "Monk's of the Yellow Rose solve philosophical debates with Evil Fey in a very definitive manner.

Fin discovered that  Lt. Kiran was suffering from the same poison that Lady Aleena was last  night.  He and Alethia deduced who Jarnoc really was. We met in the kitchen, found you and Karloo there unconscious.  We learned that someone was looking for Lt Kiran.  We raced here and for once in the last couple of days, became the ambushers instead of the ambushed.  Any other questions?"

Hawkeye


----------



## Falkus (Oct 3, 2005)

Dyria climbed to her feet, rubbing her forehead. "This has been a hell of a night," she commented.


----------



## Keia (Oct 3, 2005)

*Crimson (Psion) AC:31 HPs: 92 PPs: 47*

The look of satisfaction from Crimson turned apologetic as she looked to Fin, "Sorry, Fin, didn't mean to dust him, just take a good bite out him."

Crimson immediately looked those downed by the creature, "Looks like some medical attention is needed, then we can talk."


----------



## Ranger Rick (Oct 3, 2005)

Coming out of his stunned state, Kaarlo croaks, "oww, that weapon did a number on me... Thanks for the help everyone...I need to find a cleric now."


----------



## kirinke (Oct 3, 2005)

Alethia smiled as she healed the ones who needed it with her wand of cure light wounds and restoration. "Shando, I didn't really know Zura was Jornac. I only suspected that he might be a spy of whoever was behind the attacks on the Hidden shield and the city itself. I was truly as surprised as the rest of you. If I had suspected that Jornac was Zura, I would have insisted on being in on his interrogation." she shook her head ruefully. After finishing healing and restoring those she can, she puts the wands back to their accustomed place inside her quiver.

She looked at the pile of equipment. "We need to alert Oberon that we dusted his problem child. Anything involving the UnSeelie Court is going to interest him, so he's most certainly going to want and need updates at the very least,"

"I'm also going to need another wand of healing. I'm starting to run out of charges on this one." she grinned at them. "The object of battle is to hurt the other side and avoid getting hurt yourself, don't you know."

She paused, remembering something, something important. "Kaarlo? You said you were attacked as well? By something with Zura? Have we found those things?" she asked.


----------



## Hawkeye (Oct 4, 2005)

kirinke said:
			
		

> "I'm also going to need another wand of healing. I'm starting to run out of charges on this one." she grinned at them. "The object of battle is to hurt the other side and avoid getting hurt yourself, don't you know."




 So that is what we have been doing wrong all this time.     

Hawkeye


----------



## kirinke (Oct 4, 2005)

"That's what you get for having philophosy discussions with an evil fey." she grinned. "And the tea was mediocre at best." she said and more seriously. "Let's gather this stuff up and put it someplace safe and go someplace quiet where we can talk and eat. I'm starved,"

ooc:
If she gets a chance, she'll also wash up some too. Whoot, fourth level clerical spells. I chose deathward and Dissmissal. Hope that's ok.


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 4, 2005)

kirinke said:
			
		

> "That's what you get for having philophosy discussions with an evil fey." she grinned. "And the tea was mediocre at best." she said and more seriously. "Let's gather this stuff up and put it someplace safe and go someplace quiet where we can talk and eat. I'm starved,"
> 
> ooc:
> If she gets a chance, she'll also wash up some too. Whoot, fourth level clerical spells. I chose deathward and Dissmissal. Hope that's ok.




Sure.  BTW, Complete Adventurer has some great low-level ranger spells.  Most are autoquickened self-buffing spells. Arrow mind is an L1 taht lasts 1minute/L, is an Immediate Action, and lets you threaten adjacent squares with your bow (as in, you may flank, take AOOs, and dont provoke them when firing).  Exacting Shot is another cool L1 spell.   For 1 min/L, all crits on favored enemies confirm automatically, and you ignore conealment on favored enemies.  Instant Search is kind of cool, letting you make a free search check at +2.  Also Guided Shot (swift, ignore range penalties and cover except total for one round) and Healing Lorecall (when healing magically, and having at least five ranks, also remove dazed, dazzled, or fatigued.  If you have 10, add nauseated, exhuasted, and sickened.  Also, you can use healing ranks as caster level for healing spells), are good as well

Another bit of advice, use your spells before your wand.  Remember you can swap out any cleric spell for an equivaent healing spell and extras per day are just wasted.  Also, bc your caster level is higher and you can cast better than cure light, the spells are mor eeffective.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Oct 4, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> The look of satisfaction from Crimson turned apologetic as she looked to Fin, "Sorry, Fin, didn't mean to dust him, just take a good bite out him."




Fin shakes his head.  "Better him than us," he replies.



			
				kirinke said:
			
		

> Alethia looked at the pile of equipment. "We need to alert Oberon that we dusted his problem child. Anything involving the UnSeelie Court is going to interest him, so he's most certainly going to want and need updates at the very least."




"It's first on my to-do list," Fin assures her.  "I'll see if we can scare up the same satyr we spoke to last night."

"Nice work, everyone," he adds.  "And good to see you back with us, Timmy."


----------



## kirinke (Oct 4, 2005)

ooc:
Just a habit I guess that when I play multi-class spell-casters, their spells tend to be a last resort type thing. I'll keep it in mind. But at fourth level, she now has restore!   I am going to have to wait until the end of the month in order to get Complete Adventurer though.  Bills, bills, bills....  .


----------



## frostrune (Oct 4, 2005)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Alethia smiled as she healed the ones who needed it with her wand of cure light wounds and restoration. "Shando, I didn't really know Zura was Jornac. I only suspected that he might be a spy of whoever was behind the attacks on the Hidden shield and the city itself. I was truly as surprised as the rest of you. If I had suspected that Jornac was Zura, I would have insisted on being in on his interrogation." she shook her head ruefully. After finishing healing and restoring those she can, she puts the wands back to their accustomed place inside her quiver.
> 
> She looked at the pile of equipment. "We need to alert Oberon that we dusted his problem child. Anything involving the UnSeelie Court is going to interest him, so he's most certainly going to want and need updates at the very least,"
> 
> ...




Timrin nods at Fin's kind words and struggles to remain awake.

"That was not Zura you killed, though I can't seem to remember his name.  Zura is a stunningly beautiful elven-like fey shrouded in crackling negetive energy.  He was once good and meant to slay her... but faltered and fell under her sway."

"His sword... it was forged by Sobek, the crocodile-headed Mulhorandi god.  It is meant to slay Zura.  Oberon himself had blessed the weapon before she tainted him and turned it dark."

"Talking with Oberon may be a good idea..."

Timrin then lost his fight against the potent sleep narcotic and slipped back into unconciousness.


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 4, 2005)

kirinke said:
			
		

> ooc:
> Just a habit I guess that when I play multi-class spell-casters, their spells tend to be a last resort type thing. I'll keep it in mind. But at fourth level, she now has restore!   I am going to have to wait until the end of the month in order to get Complete Adventurer though.  Bills, bills, bills....  .




(If you want to use any of those, feel free to do so without the book.  I explained al lthe relevant info on em)


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 4, 2005)

frostrune said:
			
		

> Timrin nods at Fin's kind words and struggles to remain awake.
> 
> "That was not Zura you killed, though I can't seem to remember his name.  Zura is a stunningly beautiful elven-like fey shrouded in crackling negetive energy.  He was once good and meant to slay her... but faltered and fell under her sway."
> 
> ...




Aleena lays him back down and leads the force disk towards the infirmir.y.  He wakes up briefly on the way and she says "Shhhh.  Stop fighting, its not going to help.  Trust me on that. Just lie back and enjoy it."


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 4, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> Coming out of his stunned state, Kaarlo croaks, "oww, that weapon did a number on me... Thanks for the help everyone...I need to find a cleric now."




Arundel and the others heal him fully.


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 4, 2005)

Falkus said:
			
		

> Dyria climbed to her feet, rubbing her forehead. "This has been a hell of a night," she commented.




With help, she gets to the infirmiry for healing, both magical and mundane, but she wont be in fighting condition until midafternoon.


----------



## kirinke (Oct 5, 2005)

frostrune said:
			
		

> "That was not Zura you killed, though I can't seem to remember his name.  Zura is a stunningly beautiful elven-like fey shrouded in crackling negetive energy.  He was once good and meant to slay her... but faltered and fell under her sway."
> 
> "His sword... it was forged by Sobek, the crocodile-headed Mulhorandi god.  It is meant to slay Zura.  Oberon himself had blessed the weapon before she tainted him and turned it dark."





_*Such is evil's way. It's purpose is to twist, corrupt and marr what was once good and true. And no one is immune to its glittery promises and charms. But you must remember that under the glitter, there is nothing but paste and worthless glass. Learn the lesson well little aasimar. Or you will suffer a similar fate.*_ The whispery voice chuckled hollowly, as if it knew only too well what that fey had been tempted with.


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 5, 2005)

Lots of information is slowly coming in about the night's excitement.  

The good news is, none of your clients were killed, but one of your employees was.  Two groups you other than the Thanns were targeted, but in one case there was an urban druid in the protection team who discovered the threat and got them to safety, and in the other there was a fight in your favor.  In that situation, however, a young Seer in your employ named Kalin was killed.  They ran into a large contingent of Grumsh's Regulars, an Orcish street gang.  The seer disovered them in time to prevent an ambush, but not to prevent a fight.  The two other members of the team, enormous Illuskan (i.e. Norse) Half-Giant Barbarians, defeated a group of at least a dozen attackers, but a few got through to attack your charges.  Kalin struck one down with a mind thrust, and delayed the others, but was killed in the process.

A large number of famous individuals are missing, and a few are confirmed dead.  Among the missing and dead are a number of people rumored to be among the lords of the city.

People are angry at the government, the military, and the churches that they all failed to protect the people against the plague, and very greateful to Aiden and his guards for stoppping them, as well as you guys for defeating the apparent source of the problem.

Guardsmen found the boat that the assassin referred to, on fire.  Inside were a wide variety of apparent assassins, all dead by a variety of means.  It looks like many may have killed each other.  However, the rest were clearly burned by powerful magic, and all seem to have been subjected to some sort of negative energy attack, though mostly postmortem.  The fact that speak with dead has failed on all of them implies that sometihng devoured or captured their souls.

In the morning, Lt. Kiran starts to wake up...what do you do?


----------



## kirinke (Oct 5, 2005)

ooc:
During the few hours Alethia managed to get some sleep, has her passenger said anything at all about the situation?


----------



## Keia (Oct 5, 2005)

*Crimson (Psion) AC:31 HPs: 92 PPs: 47*



			
				Fin said:
			
		

> Fin shakes his head.  "Better him than us," he replies.



"Didn't seem like we were going to be able to contain him for very long.  I think we did a good job of not letting him get a chance to think,"  Crimson replied.

Crimson looked over the gear left behind, and offered, "I can run through the equipment if you want - get some impressions or readings from it before its handled by anyone else . . . might find something interesting in there."

As for anything there, the other thing that interested her was the fancy elven chain, but she would defer if it was going to another purpose . . . or if a frontliner wanted it at all.

Crimson was saddened to hear about Kalin - she had been training him off and on with his abilities . . . answering questions and helping with interpretations when he needed help.


----------



## kirinke (Oct 5, 2005)

Alethia leaned back in her chair, deep in thought, going through the events of the night, trying to figure out the bad-guy's next plan of attack with the information they have. Using a scrap piece of paper, she begins to outline what they know.

Bad-guys:
Unseelie court
Some sort of cult worshipping Anubis
Al-Hulath-> undead sorcerer. Lich?
Aurilites

Questions.
What do they want with a paladin's soul? 
What do they want with Lt. Kiran?
Hell. What do they want with Aleena?
What does Aiden have to do with this mess? It goes deeper than simply revenge with him. 
Are they gearing up with a major attack against the city? 
Is there a deeper plan than just creating havok? 
I suspect so. With so many different cults involved, especially ones who have a habit of not working well with anyone... It's bad.
We need a list of the missing and dead famous people and lords.
We need to question the council of lords themselves.
Who is behind this, who is coordinating the opposition? 


She tapped the table she was using with her pen, thinking.

ooc:
Fin and the others might want to think about making Alethia a member of the Hidden shield... She's not going to go away now....


----------



## Ranger Rick (Oct 5, 2005)

Kaarlo thanks everyone for the healing and ponders what to ask Lt. Kiran besides what do you remember?


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 5, 2005)

More news comes in:  One of the largest single-location losses was at a festhall near naval headquarters where many of the officers were hosting a celebration.  The festhall was found burning, with many inside seemingly burned alive.  Some had claw and bite marks. A few people were killed and a large number badly hurt as they tried to extinguish the blaze, as whatever was primarily fueling it was clearly a magical or very powerful alchemic substance which produced highly toxic fumes in the smoke.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Oct 6, 2005)

Kaarlo asks if he should lead a group to investigate?


OOC: I will be offline untill Tuesday, Feel free to use Kaarlo to advance your actions.


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 7, 2005)

With no one espacially paying attention ot her, Lt. Kiran groans and says "Hey, anyone there?  The city wasn't ravaged by a plague of undead bugs coming from Goran's crew and a pus dragon, right?  If so, that would be very embarassing..."


----------



## Hypersmurf (Oct 7, 2005)

Keia said:
			
		

> Crimson looked over the gear left behind, and offered, "I can run through the equipment if you want - get some impressions or readings from it before its handled by anyone else . . . might find something interesting in there."




Fin strips off his gloves and passes them across.  "Conserve your own energy," he suggests.  "The way things are going, you never know when another surprise might crop up..."

"Start with that sword," he adds.

_OOC: Among other things, the gloves provide Object Reading at will. /OOC_



			
				DM_Matt said:
			
		

> With no one espacially paying attention ot her, Lt. Kiran groans and says "Hey, anyone there?  The city wasn't ravaged by a plague of undead bugs coming from Goran's crew and a pus dragon, right?  If so, that would be very embarassing..."




"You were feyed, I fear," Fin informs her.  "It's been a bad night all 'round, but the bugs and dragon were part of it.  What do you remember?"

_OOC: Did the plan to contact Lord Oberon again to inform him of the fey's demise yield any interesting result? /OOC_


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 8, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> Fin strips off his gloves and passes them across.  "Conserve your own energy," he suggests.  "The way things are going, you never know when another surprise might crop up..."
> 
> "Start with that sword," he adds.
> 
> _OOC: Among other things, the gloves provide Object Reading at will. /OOC_




The object reading gets no results.  The field he used to protect himself form divination apparently prevented psychic impresssions from imprinting on the items.



			
				Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> "You were feyed, I fear," Fin informs her.  "It's been a bad night all 'round, but the bugs and dragon were part of it.  What do you remember?"




Lt. Kiran responds: If only they'd believed me...This is soooo embarassing...Well, it went like this.  The admiral was hosting a party at a festhall near headquarters, and, as is appropriate for Goldennight, there was quite a bit of drinking going on.  Not wanting to look like a lightweight in front of my fellow officers, I tried to keep up with the various much larger folk there, until it got to the point that I felt it wise to start dancing on the table to show them just how coordinated I still was.  Yeah, don't say it, I know, but it seemed like a good idea at the time.  

So anyway, next thing I know I'm lying on a couch until someone bothers to take me home, and my mind wanders to the events of the day, and looking at tihngs from a, uh, different perspective I noticed something.  Al-Hulath was known as a scientist, not as a rular.  He had no known significant political or even financial ventures, except his pursuit of new forms of undead and a better undearstanding of how they work.  Thus, it seems odd that he would be behind sometinhg like this.  Then I remembered that shortly after the last that was heard of him, a city was destroyed by a "pus dragon" that spread a plague of evil bugs that exploded form people.  Then I thought, bugs?  Pus dragon?  What if Al-Hulath WAS that pus dragon.  Maybe it was a lab accident, or sabotage. 

Anyway then I realized that Goran and his allies seemed to fit the description of the plague carriers, and were in a shipo with an espacially long hull...perhaps the kind that could support a dragon.  So then I manage to get up and start telling everyone I can find that there were poeple who were going to explode into evil plague bugs contorlled by an ancient pus dragon necromancer from Mulhorand, but no one believed me!  Well, the giggling and the stumbling and that kind of stuff didnt help, but still!  Anyway, some guy, I think he was a diplomat of some sort, finally believes me and says he'd take me to you guys' place, but I don't remember anything after that.



			
				Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> _OOC: Did the plan to contact Lord Oberon again to inform him of the fey's demise yield any interesting result? /OOC_





The mesenger you summon returns:  "Oberon sends his thanks.  He hopes that you will one day visit him in his realm as our honored guests.  He also says that you should keep the blade, and that in his gratitude, he will reveal where to find its sister blades: Sarkon, a little-known island in the Sakara Island Chain in the Inner Sea near Mulhorand."  (Kiran had previously stated that Al-Hulath was from one of those islands, and one of Aiden's ships is ready for you to leave to look into that.)


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 8, 2005)

Earlier: Dyria and Timrin DO wake up long before Kiran.  It also loks like Aleena stayed by Timrin's bed the whole night, as he had offered to do for her.  He is in a lot better shape than she was at this tme yesterday.  Looks like that sword is pretty powerful. She says: "Feelng better?  Here, drink some water."


----------



## kirinke (Oct 8, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Lt. Kiran responds: If only they'd believed me...This is soooo embarassing...Well, it went like this.  The admiral was hosting a party at a festhall near headquarters, and, as is appropriate for Goldennight, there was quite a bit of drinking going on.  Not wanting to look like a lightweight in front of my fellow officers, I tried to keep up with the various much larger folk there, until it got to the point that I felt it wise to start dancing on the table to show them just how coordinated I still was.  Yeah, don't say it, I know, but it seemed like a good idea at the time.
> 
> So anyway, next thing I know I'm lying on a couch until someone bothers to take me home, and my mind wanders to the events of the day, and looking at tihngs from a, uh, different perspective I noticed something.  Al-Hulath was known as a scientist, not as a ruler.  He had no known significant political or even financial ventures, except his pursuit of new forms of undead and a better undearstanding of how they work.  Thus, it seems odd that he would be behind something like this.  Then I remembered that shortly after the last that was heard of him, a city was destroyed by a "pus dragon" that spread a plague of evil bugs that exploded form people.  Then I thought, bugs?  Pus dragon?  What if Al-Hulath WAS that pus dragon.  Maybe it was a lab accident, or sabotage.
> 
> Anyway then I realized that Goran and his allies seemed to fit the description of the plague carriers, and were in a shipo with an espacially long hull...perhaps the kind that could support a dragon.  So then I manage to get up and start telling everyone I can find that there were poeple who were going to explode into evil plague bugs contorlled by an ancient pus dragon necromancer from Mulhorand, but no one believed me!  Well, the giggling and the stumbling and that kind of stuff didnt help, but still!  Anyway, some guy, I think he was a diplomat of some sort, finally believes me and says he'd take me to you guys' place, but I don't remember anything after that.




Alethia looks down at the rather embaressed Lt. "Don't let it bother you. Next time, remember that you are smaller than those big soliders and drink appropriately." she grins. "Otherwise, you may wake up with one, which is also appropriate for GoldenNight," 

She looks more sober. "Your theory is interesting. But unless Al-Hulath was a dragon before his err unfortunant accident, I don't see how he could be that creature. Unless he was also indulging in random polymorphing too." she shook her head. "It is far more likely that that creature was a slave or experiment of Al-Hulath, one that went dreadfully wrong."

*Or dreadfully right.* The voice whispered. 



			
				DM_Matt said:
			
		

> The mesenger you summon returns:  "Oberon sends his thanks.  He hopes that you will one day visit him in his realm as our honored guests.  He also says that you should keep the blade, and that in his gratitude, he will reveal where to find its sister blades: Sarkon, a little-known island in the Sakara Island Chain in the Inner Sea near Mulhorand."  (Kiran had previously stated that Al-Hulath was from one of those islands, and one of Aiden's ships is ready for you to leave to look into that.)




Alethia bows to the satyr. "Forgive me for asking. But does Lord Oberon have any idea who is truly behind these attacks? I know that the Unseelie court is most probably a factor in this, but I believe that they are merely pawns. There are far too many cults and entities involved for this not to be masterminded. And those cults have a history of not being able to hold something like this going as long as it has."


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 8, 2005)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Alethia looks down at the rather embaressed Lt. "Don't let it bother you. Next time, remember that you are smaller than those big soliders and drink appropriately." she grins. "Otherwise, you may wake up with one, which is also appropriate for GoldenNight,"
> 
> She looks more sober. "Your theory is interesting. But unless Al-Hulath was a dragon before his err unfortunant accident, I don't see how he could be that creature. Unless he was also indulging in random polymorphing too." she shook her head. "It is far more likely that that creature was a slave or experiment of Al-Hulath, one that went dreadfully wrong."
> 
> ...




"I suspect that Lord Oberon has pointed you towards Sarkon Island for a reason.  Long ago, Zura used to associate with a number of other powerful demons.  The weapons on Sarkon were all forged to defeat that group.  Perhaps then there is more information there as to Zura's historical associates and plans."


----------



## kirinke (Oct 8, 2005)

Alethia looked sober. "If we could have the names of those demons, we would be most appreciative. I have a feeling we will go to this island, if nothing else than to find the other sword. My thanks to both you and your lord my friend," she told the satyr politely.


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 9, 2005)

kirinke said:
			
		

> Alethia looked sober. "If we could have the names of those demons, we would be most appreciative. I have a feeling we will go to this island, if nothing else than to find the other sword. My thanks to both you and your lord my friend," she told the satyr politely.




Unfortunately I know little about Zura's former associates, but it is likely that much information can be found on Sarkon.


----------



## kirinke (Oct 9, 2005)

ooc:
Does Alethia's passenger have any information that might be of use? 

IC
Alethia sighed. "As I thought, well, it doesn't hurt to ask though. Thank you again my friend, We will keep Lord Oberon informed though, in case the Unseelie court has a deeper part to play in this. I hate head-games," she mutters to herself.


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 9, 2005)

kirinke said:
			
		

> ooc:
> Does Alethia's passenger have any information that might be of use?




No, he's never heard of her.


----------



## kirinke (Oct 9, 2005)

Alethia rakes back her hair and looks at Fin wearily. "This just keeps on getting better. Now we have to find some swords in which to vanquish a demon lord we know next to nothing about and we have to go on the high seas. And everytime I go sailing, something happens I don't like!" she grumbles, a little less than half-joking.


----------



## frostrune (Oct 9, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Earlier: Dyria and Timrin DO wake up long before Kiran.  It also loks like Aleena stayed by Timrin's bed the whole night, as he had offered to do for her.  He is in a lot better shape than she was at this tme yesterday.  Looks like that sword is pretty powerful. She says: "Feelng better?  Here, drink some water."




Timrin looks up appreciatively, smiles and nods.

He sits up and takes a long drink before speaking (to Aleena), "My Lady I am humbled and grateful for your minstrations.  Surely our staff would have sufficed.  You are only newly recovered yourself, and certainly could have used the rest."

"How long have I been out?"


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 9, 2005)

frostrune said:
			
		

> Timrin looks up appreciatively, smiles and nods.
> 
> He sits up and takes a long drink before speaking (to Aleena), "My Lady I am humbled and grateful for your minstrations.  Surely our staff would have sufficed.  You are only newly recovered yourself, and certainly could have used the rest."
> 
> "How long have I been out?"




Aleena suddenly seems sad and appears to look off into the distance.  "You sound like my father when you talk like that."  She regains her composure quickly.  "Really though, it was no problem. I slept all day yesterday, anyway.  Its only mid-morning now."


----------



## frostrune (Oct 10, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Aleena suddenly seems sad and appears to look off into the distance.  "You sound like my father when you talk like that."  She regains her composure quickly.  "Really though, it was no problem. I slept all day yesterday, anyway.  Its only mid-morning now."




Timrin summons his warmest smile, "They teach us to be annoyingly polite at Paladin school."   Then a bit more seriously he says, "I consider it to be a great compliment, my Lady."   He reaches for her hand to be sure to catch her eye.  "I promise you - we will not stop until we end this threat to your father and this city."

"My Lady, what are your thoughts about what you have seen thus far?  I wish my friends had taken that fey alive.  I feel like we are being toyed with and some answers would be most helpful."


----------



## Falkus (Oct 10, 2005)

OOC: Sorry I haven't been posting lately, but I've been at my parent's for thanksgiving, and internet access has been quite limited.

Dyria thought for a moment. "We should try extending a few lines of inquiry through the cities' underworld. All the assassins from last night were probably just thugs, but somebody might something."


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 10, 2005)

Falkus said:
			
		

> OOC: Sorry I haven't been posting lately, but I've been at my parent's for thanksgiving, and internet access has been quite limited.
> 
> Dyria thought for a moment. "We should try extending a few lines of inquiry through the cities' underworld. All the assassins from last night were probably just thugs, but somebody might something."




(Thankgiving?  In what country or religion, if you dont mind me intruding?)


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 10, 2005)

frostrune said:
			
		

> Timrin summons his warmest smile, "They teach us to be annoyingly polite at Paladin school."   Then a bit more seriously he says, "I consider it to be a great compliment, my Lady."   He reaches for her hand to be sure to catch her eye.  "I promise you - we will not stop until we end this threat to your father and this city."
> 
> "My Lady, what are your thoughts about what you have seen thus far?  I wish my friends had taken that fey alive.  I feel like we are being toyed with and some answers would be most helpful."




Aleena laughs at the paladin school joke.  In response to his question, she says:  "It seems to me that someone is trying to systematically tear down Waterdeep's society and institutions.  Killing off Lords and nobles, attacking the city in ways that undermine the people's faith in the authorities, making people feel unsafe in our city streets...The people here have accepted the rule of the Lords because the Lords really do choose the best of the best to serve among them, and as such they tend to do a very good job running the city.  That and the fact that they trusted my father as the Open Lord.  (Aleena becomes even more sad and serious looking than before, and seems to be holding back tears)  He was a great man, and they know that he would quite conspiciously lose his powers if he were ever to stray. He wanted me to be his successor, but he expected that to be decades from now.  Still, I must seek the job anyway.  The people need continuity.  Alas, they are being attracted to the flag of that Aiden Zarun.  I have lived in that castle and served this city my entire life, and I will not budge for that demagogue.  However, I fear that a few more embarassing failures by the government and a few more daring rescues by Zarun and his private army and the remaining Lords may have no choice but to appoint him Open Lord of Waterdeep."


----------



## frostrune (Oct 10, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Aleena laughs at the paladin school joke.  In response to his question, she says:  "It seems to me that someone is trying to systematically tear down Waterdeep's society and institutions.  Killing off Lords and nobles, attacking the city in ways that undermine the people's faith in the authorities, making people feel unsafe in our city streets...The people here have accepted the rule of the Lords because the Lords really do choose the best of the best to serve among them, and as such they tend to do a very good job running the city.  That and the fact that they trusted my father as the Open Lord.  (Aleena becomes even more sad and serious looking than before, and seems to be holding back tears)  He was a great man, and they know that he would quite conspiciously lose his powers if he were ever to stray. He wanted me to be his successor, but he expected that to be decades from now.  Still, I must seek the job anyway.  The people need continuity.  Alas, they are being attracted to the flag of that Aiden Zarun.  I have lived in that castle and served this city my entire life, and I will not budge for that demagogue.  However, I fear that a few more embarassing failures by the government and a few more daring rescues by Zarun and his private army and the remaining Lords may have no choice but to appoint him Open Lord of Waterdeep."




"My Lady, you have just voiced what I my instincts have been telling me since the night we met that man.  His timing is _too_ perfect, he is _too_ prepared to fight these swarms.  You may not remember his self-agrandizing little show atop the lighthouse after your rescue, but it turned my stomach."

"I believe he is part of the problem but I have no proof."

"I too wish your father were here.  He would know what to do."


----------



## Hawkeye (Oct 10, 2005)

frostrune said:
			
		

> "My Lady, you have just voiced what I my instincts have been telling me since the night we met that man.  His timing is _too_ perfect, he is _too_ prepared to fight these swarms.  You may not remember his self-agrandizing little show atop the lighthouse after your rescue, but it turned my stomach."
> 
> "I believe he is part of the problem but I have no proof."
> 
> "I too wish your father were here.  He would know what to do."




Never having left Lady Aleena's side, even in the "safety" of the infirmary and speaking from a quiet corner, "Lord Zuran's actions have more of the air of duty to self than duty to others.  If he isn't the mastermind behind the recent troubles of Waterdeep, then he is certainly a valuable pawn.  I worry that if we leave to search for the sword, we may find to sword in your vision or elsewhere, we may find that Waterdeep may be unprotected.  Though not our duty to protect Waterdeep directly, as the case of the Watch or the Guard, we are still among its protectors.  We don't know the full impact of last nigth yet.  We may be among the most powerful.  We need some wise counsel to determine if now is a good time to leave. 

Hawkeye


----------



## frostrune (Oct 10, 2005)

Timrin seems a bit startled at Shando's interuption but chuckles a bit to himself for thinking the monk's sense of duty any less rigid than his own.  Of course he would be nearby.  And I am thankful for it.

"What is this talk of the sword Shando?  Have you learned something more about the blade that fey carried?  And why would we be leaving the city?  I thought we learned Al-Hulath was here somewhere?"

OOC:  I know this has been detailed elsewhere but Timrin was out for the count.  Just trying to stay in character... annoying I know


----------



## kirinke (Oct 10, 2005)

Alethia walks into the infirmary after having helped Fin chat with the satyre. She looks troubled. She catches the tag-end of the conversation with Shando. 

"Glad to see your awake and well cousin," she told the paladin with a smile and pulled up an unused chair. "We learned quite a bit about the swords, but that's probably best left for Fin to tell you, otherwise, things will get all muddled and we really haven't decided anything." she looked at Aleena. "Before we do, I suggest we procure one of those scry-proof cells. I have a feeling we are being constantly watched now." she looked grim. "What we decide may change our enemies plans. And if I had my druthers, I would find a way to track them through the very scry-spells they are using on us."


----------



## frostrune (Oct 10, 2005)

"Cousin... hmm.. we've yet to catch up on that conversation haven't we?  Some day perhaps?"

He goes on, seemingly unconcerned about the possibility of scrying..

"What have you learned of the sword?  I had visions of it while asleep, almost like a history.  It and several others were forged by Sobek with the purpose of slaying particular demons.  The Fey's sword was attuned to Zura if I understood the visions correctly."

"The visions seemed to confirm what Oberon's messanger had already told us, this fey was once pure and good.  He defeated some powerful lizardmen and claimed the sword.  Oberon himself blessed the weapon.  Sometime later this Fey and some fellows tried to slay Zura but failed.  His companions were defeated and he and the sword were corrupted."

"The sword... reached out to me... I think.  Has anyone had chance to examine it?"


----------



## kirinke (Oct 10, 2005)

"I haven't. But honestly, from the looks of things, it has chosen you to be its bearer. It must like paladins," she told him with a grin, remembering how one of the tendrils seemed to be a bit perplexed by her.

_*Hell. At times, I'm perplexed by me.*_


----------



## Hawkeye (Oct 10, 2005)

"Weren't we supposed to be leaving to go find the lich or something like that? Lord Zuran offered us one of his ships to complete the task?  At the least we need to consult with the Council of Lords before we do anything."

Hawkeye


----------



## kirinke (Oct 10, 2005)

Alethia sighed. _*This has become hopelessly muddled. Too many tangents, not enough people and precious little time.*_ she thought glumly.

"You mean Al-Hulath. We think he's in the city. The sister sword to the one we err liberated is located somewhere near where he originated from, on an island." her eyes narrowed. "I don't like the idea of leaving the city. Not at all. But we might have too if we really need the sword. I'm hoping a commune spell might help us." she shook her head.

"What we really need to know which of the celebrities in the city were targeted and killed. My guess is some of them were on the Lords Council, not that they'd tell us." she grimanced. "We all know that the Unseelie court and the Mulhorandi patheon, at least the unsavory elements of it are involved. Perhaps this goes deeper and is a general attack on those who represent a known threat to the lords of hell." she looked at each of them. "I know, farfetched, but what else could it be?"


----------



## frostrune (Oct 10, 2005)

"Right.  We were originally going to leave to find Al-Hulath but a commune or other divination revealed him to already be in the city.  Now you are saying we need to leave to find one of the other swords?"

"Wait.  What do you mean the blade has chosen me?


----------



## kirinke (Oct 10, 2005)

"It's pretty obvious. The sword went from dark to brilliantly white when we killed that fey and lots of tendrils of light seemed to swirl around it. Most of them concentrated on you. The sword also healed you and you seemed to recieve visions about it." Alethia ticked off the events of the previous nights. "I'd say that yeh, it likes you."

"As to leaving the city, I am against it." she shook her head. "It just looks like we may have to leave it in order to find this sword. I just don't like doing it." she looked grim.

"We need a commune spell in order to decide which actions will seem reasonable. Is the sword important? Should we go after it? Would be my primary questions."


----------



## frostrune (Oct 10, 2005)

Timrin looks up at Lady Aleena and seems to stumble a bit at her affirmative nod, "Hmmm... well... I had no idea."

"What does Fin think of all this?  I make no claim on any of this treasure.  I didn't even help with the fight."

"How fares Lt. Kiran by the way?  Has she awoken yet?"


----------



## Hawkeye (Oct 10, 2005)

frostrune said:
			
		

> Timrin looks up at Lady Aleena and seems to stumble a bit at her affirmative nod, "Hmmm... well... I had no idea."
> 
> "What does Fin think of all this?  I make no claim on any of his treasure.  I didn't even help with the fight."
> 
> "How fares Lt. Kiran by the way?  Has she awoken yet?"




 "She has awoken, unharmed, but suitably moritified at her actions last night."

Hawkeye


----------



## frostrune (Oct 10, 2005)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> "She has awoken, unharmed, but suitably moritified at her actions last night."




"Thank Helm!  Did she have any new information for us?  I'm assuming she must have learned something to attract the Fey's attention."


----------



## Hypersmurf (Oct 10, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> So anyway, next thing I know I'm lying on a couch until someone bothers to take me home, and my mind wanders to the events of the day, and looking at tihngs from a, uh, different perspective I noticed something.  Al-Hulath was known as a scientist, not as a rular.  He had no known significant political or even financial ventures, except his pursuit of new forms of undead and a better undearstanding of how they work.  Thus, it seems odd that he would be behind sometinhg like this.  Then I remembered that shortly after the last that was heard of him, a city was destroyed by a "pus dragon" that spread a plague of evil bugs that exploded form people.  Then I thought, bugs?  Pus dragon?  What if Al-Hulath WAS that pus dragon.  Maybe it was a lab accident, or sabotage.




"It's all too possible," Fin sighs, "which is a shame.  The chances of a thousand-year-old necromancer _not_ being a lich are, I suspect, rather slim... which means that if Al-Hulath _is_ the dragon we destroyed last night, he's just off somewhere reforming."

He cocks his head at Kiran.  "You're well-informed on these matters - does any of this have any special significance we may be missing?"  He describes the writings on the walls, the papers, and the other unusual aspects of the dragon's lair beneath the city.



> The mesenger you summon returns: "Oberon sends his thanks. He hopes that you will one day visit him in his realm as our honored guests. He also says that you should keep the blade, and that in his gratitude, he will reveal where to find its sister blades: Sarkon, a little-known island in the Sakara Island Chain in the Inner Sea near Mulhorand."




"We should be honoured," Fin replies, "to take your Lord up on his invitation when circumstances permit.  Please convey our deepest respects."

He steps back to allow Alethia to ask her questions, and bids the creature farewell.

Joining the conversation with the others, he nods in response to Alethia's mention of the anti-magic cells.

"I'd definitely like some guaranteed privacy before we plan further... Lady Aleena, might we avail ourselves of _your_ hospitality a while?"


----------



## kirinke (Oct 10, 2005)

Alethia looked thoughtful. "I know its possible to detect scrying, but is it also possible to track down the would be scryers through the spells they cast?" she asked. "I'd like to catch these guys in the act."

ooc:
now would be a good time for that job offer.......


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 10, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> "It's all too possible," Fin sighs, "which is a shame.  The chances of a thousand-year-old necromancer _not_ being a lich are, I suspect, rather slim... which means that if Al-Hulath _is_ the dragon we destroyed last night, he's just off somewhere reforming."
> 
> He cocks his head at Kiran.  "You're well-informed on these matters - does any of this have any special significance we may be missing?"  He describes the writings on the walls, the papers, and the other unusual aspects of the dragon's lair beneath the city.




The conversation nearby wakes her up, as she has been sleeping most of the day.  She looks a bit glazed and seems to have trouble staying awake for too long.  When addressed, she says "I still think Al-Hulath was the dragon.  Now why Anubis is a female who leads people astray, why the beast would be thanking you, and what Al-Hulath's research have to do with a female betrayer, I have no idea.  Maybe when I'm a bit more awake I 'll figure something more out." 




			
				Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> "I'd definitely like some guaranteed privacy before we plan further... Lady Aleena, might we avail ourselves of _your_ hospitality a while?"





Absolutely, but maybe you ought the check out that island to figure out whom Zura works with first.


----------



## frostrune (Oct 10, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Absolutely, but maybe you ought the check out that island to figure out whom Zura works with first.




"My Lady, I think Fin is asking if we could use one of the City's anti-magic cells to do some planning without the possibility of being overheard."


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 10, 2005)

frostrune said:
			
		

> "My Lady, I think Fin is asking if we could use one of the City's anti-magic cells to do some planning without the possibility of being overheard."




"Of Course!"


----------



## Hawkeye (Oct 10, 2005)

frostrune said:
			
		

> "Thank Helm!  Did she have any new information for us?  I'm assuming she must have learned something to attract the Fey's attention."




"She was highly inebriated and making loud public deductions on the source of the plague wasps.  Apparently it was then that "Jarnoc" made her aquaitance.  She also seems to know a bit about the Mulhorndi religion and customs.  She may have been a target from the start." 

Hawkeye


----------



## Hawkeye (Oct 10, 2005)

ooc:
now would be a good time for that job offer.......[/QUOTE]

OOC:  Well we will need your resume or CV and at least references.      We might wave the initiation, but that will have to be a group decision.   

Hawkeye


----------



## Hypersmurf (Oct 11, 2005)

Assuming we can transport Kiran, I'd like to have her present too... if she's allowed out of the infirmary yet.

Once everyone's ensconced beneath Castle Waterdeep, Fin clears his throat.

"Well, it's been an exciting couple of days... and it doesn't look like we're clear of the excitement yet."

"We have two primary objectives.  Firstly, retrieve Peregion's soul.  Secondly, save the world.  Again.  Now, the first, we have an obligation of honour to achieve - we were contracted to protect the man, and aren't we the best damned bodyguards in the City?  The second... well, it's not our responsibility, but who else are we going to trust to do it right?"

"Our liabilities... well, unfortunately, it's not the shortest list.  Al-Hulath; Manyblades; the Auril cultists; Zura and her assorted demonic allies.  Potentially some evil crocodile gods.  We're running up quite the tally of enemies."

"Al-Hulath may or may not have been the dragon we took on last night, and may or may not be a lich, but I'm unwilling to count him out as a major player just yet.  Manyblades is still out there somewhere with Peregion's soul.  We've taken down Zura's leg-man, but we've almost certainly not heard the end of her."

"There are two main courses of action open to us.  Kiran's information, the investigation already undertaken by the Lords, and our communications with Lord Oberon all indicate some value in a trip out to Mulhorand - specifically, the island of Sarkon.  Not only does it have historical ties to Al-Hulath, but we're told there are some more pretties out there like Timmy's new toy, created for the express purpose of hurting some of those on our list of enemies.  On the other hand, there's still a lot of intrigue going on in our own front yard."

"Zarun has offered us a ship to transport us to the Inner Sea.  But I echo Lady Aleena's misgivings about the man, and I believe I'm not the only one.  If we go to Sarkon, I'd prefer to be in control of our own transportation, and I'd prefer to move faster than a ship travels, and I'd prefer not to be beholden to Zarun for anything.  We can Wind Walk or Teleport to Mulhorand without involving him at all, for example.  There's also the opportunity to confound our enemies who may be watching... if Lady Aleena were to provide a Screen or False Vision that maintained a semblance of our presence aboard Zarun's ship, while we teleported to Sarkon directly, it could perhaps buy us a window of freedom to act unobserved until the deception was unravelled."

"If it were just Zarun and the Lords urging us to travel to Sarkon, I'd be inclined to stay here.  But I have a lot of respect for Lord Oberon's advice, and my own vote is to check out the island.  You all know my passion for information - the first step to victory is to know your enemy, and Sarkon offers us a chance to learn a little more about Al-Hulath.  And you can never have too many legendary demon-slaying artifacts, after all."

"But I'm only one voice, and Waterdeep is home to all of us.  Anyone with a strong opinion either way, feel free to express yourselves now."

"But first... Alethia has shown herself, I think, to be a valuable companion.  Murdoch, do you see any problem with offering her a position in the company?  Does anyone have any objection?"


----------



## Hawkeye (Oct 11, 2005)

"I think we need to consult with the Lord's again, without Zuran present.  I hesitate to leave the Lady Aleena here unguarded unless our trip can be quick.  She needs to stay to possible blunt the actions of Zuran. I, too, have no wish to be beholden to Zuran.  

As for Alethia, I think she has earned the right to join our group."

Hawkeye


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 11, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> Assuming we can transport Kiran, I'd like to have her present too... if she's allowed out of the infirmary yet.




Adundels opinion:  "Go ahead ,so long as someone can carry her.  There is not much we can do here to speed her rcovery.  She'll get better on her own, probably by morning."


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 11, 2005)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> "I think we need to consult with the Lord's again, without Zuran present.  I hesitate to leave the Lady Aleena here unguarded unless our trip can be quick.  She needs to stay to possible blunt the actions of Zuran. I, too, have no wish to be beholden to Zuran."
> 
> Hawkeye




Aleena says: I know that rececnt events make this sound like bravado, but I can take care of myself when need be.  Besides, you do have plenty of other highly competant individuals in your employ, and I can easily request additional protection from the ciy guard."


----------



## Hawkeye (Oct 11, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Aleena says: I know that rececnt events make this sound like bravado, but I can take care of myself when need be.  Besides, you do have plenty of other highly competant individuals in your employ, and I can easily request additional protection from the ciy guard."




"No offense to the Watch or Guard dear Lady, but we aren't speaking of some drunken brawlers or cutpurses here.  Unless some of the Gray Hands are available (if they exists in this DMs version of the FR City of Splendors: Waterdeep pg 37) this may be more than the average Watchmen or Guardsman may be able to handle.  It would avail us not, to succeed in our mission and find you dead or cpatured."

Hawkeye


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 11, 2005)

Hawkeye said:
			
		

> "No offense to the Watch or Guard dear Lady, but we aren't speaking of some drunken brawlers or cutpurses here.  Unless some of the Gray Hands are available (if they exists in this DMs version of the FR City of Splendors: Waterdeep pg 37) this may be more than the average Watchmen or Guardsman may be able to handle.  It would avail us not, to succeed in our mission and find you dead or cpatured."
> 
> Hawkeye




(They don't exist.  Too similar to waht you guys do and I decided against there being a more powerful and older competitor to your company)


----------



## Falkus (Oct 11, 2005)

> (Thankgiving? In what country or religion, if you dont mind me intruding?)




OOC: Canada.



> and Waterdeep is home to all of us




"Not all of us," corrected Dyria, just to remind the others that this wasn't her hometown. "Personally, I think we should split our forces again because, as you say, we have leads in two seperate areas. If those who go stay in communication with those who stay, and provided we keep the proper transportation magic available, it shouldn't be too dificult for either group to pop in to help the other one if they get into trouble."


----------



## kirinke (Oct 11, 2005)

Alethia bowed. "I would be honored to join your organization." she looked sober. "I will go with whichever group can use me the most though. To me, both the trip to Sarkon and staying here are equally important." she looked at Aleena. 

"No one doubts your ability to protect yourself my lady. But your father was well able to protect himself and he still fell victim to those blackguards. Overconfidance has been the death of many an adventurer. Do not even begin to think that our recent victories will continue. Our enemies are very well prepared. Never forget that. Besides, I don't trust any city guard overmuch. They are too open to corruption within the ranks," she smiled at the sorceress. "As a teacher once said, prepare for the worst, hope for the best and survive."


----------



## Hypersmurf (Oct 11, 2005)

Falkus said:
			
		

> "Not all of us," corrected Dyria, just to remind the others that this wasn't her hometown.




"... where you hang your hat," Fin the foreigner replies with a shrug and a smile.


----------



## kirinke (Oct 11, 2005)

"Well, this isn't my hometown either, but like the deranged, altruistic priestess I am, I'm not going to let some bloody, bunch of cultists destroy a city simply because they can." she grinned at Dyria. "It's a personal problem with me, I know, but no mind-healer has been able to cure me of it."


----------



## frostrune (Oct 11, 2005)

Timrin patiently waits his turn to offer his congratulation to the groups newest member, "Welcome to the brotherhood, Alethia of Selune."

He then turns his attentions to the rest of the assembly.

"Friends, let us not forget we are in the _employ_ of Lady Aleena.  Obviously, we may have concerns for her safety, but ultimately she is in charge.  We must abide her wishes."

He follows this with a hard look and a long pause to emphasize that he thinks we may have over-stepped our roles in the relationship.  His broad shoulders then slump in frustration before he continues..

"I am unsure of our next course of action.  Oberon, the mischevious but generally benign god of the Fey has indicated we should seek out another of these demon-slaying blades in far off Mulhorand.  My gut tells me this is important but my mind cannot grasp why.  Ties to Mulhorand abound in this mystery but none of them make much sense to me."

"Are we being led about again only to have our enemies swoop in behind us while we are away?  Splitting the group to accomplish both things _may _ be an option but we will only do each thing half as well.  Is that good enough?  Guessing wrong may have dire consequences."

"If it were Helm and not Oberon telling me to go to Mulhorand I would be at the docks as well speak.  Perhaps this is the reassurance I seek... we all seek.  I mean no offense to the Lord of the Fey, but we need guidance from a source we can fully trust.  Alethia's suggestion of a commune seems sound to me."

"Regardless of our next step, I want no part of anything Aiden Zarun has to offer.  He has not proven himself an enemy, but he most certainly is dangerous.  Until we are certain what side he is on, I suggest polite but minimal relations."

"Lastly, I make no formal claim to the sword, though it appears to have chosen me.  If you wish me to wield it, I shall.  But I would first like to get it magically examined by a trusted mage <he looks hopefully at Lady Aleena> and by my Church."

He then steps back and awaits the next round of discussion.


----------



## kirinke (Oct 11, 2005)

Alethia smiled at Timrin. "I think that the sword has made it's own choice on its bearer. Such things are well out of our hands anyway, but having it vetted is prudant." 

She looks at Aleena. "Forgive me for speaking harshly to you. I have suffered from overconfidance a time or two myself and each time I thought as you have, those situations ended in disaster. Please, consider what I have said." she said apologetically.


----------



## Steve Gorak (Oct 11, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> "But first... Alethia has shown herself, I think, to be a valuable companion.  Murdoch, do you see any problem with offering her a position in the company?  Does anyone have any objection?"




Murdoch nods "Yes, she has proven herself worthy. However, we do need to look into her background once all this madness is over" Looking at Athelia "Welcome... let us hope you are true to what you have shown us"



			
				frostrune said:
			
		

> "Are we being led about again only to have our enemies swoop in behind us while we are away?  Splitting the group to accomplish both things _may _ be an option but we will only do each thing half as well.  Is that good enough?  Guessing wrong may have dire consequences."




"I agree. If I were the enemy, I would want us to separate. No, we must stay together"


----------



## kirinke (Oct 11, 2005)

Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> Murdoch nods "Yes, she has proven herself worthy. However, we do need to look into her background once all this madness is over" Looking at Alethia "Welcome... let us hope you are true to what you have shown us"




"I suspect I am as true as I have shown," she said with a wry grin. "If nessisary, I will give a full accounting of myself, under truth spell." she shrugged. "As far as the background goes, I am from Narfell. For the rest you may ask the temple of Selune. I've also worked with the Temple of Helm before and they probably know as much about me as my own people do." 




			
				Steve Gorak said:
			
		

> "I agree. If I were the enemy, I would want us to separate. No, we must stay together"




"If we seperate, we may be harder to track. If we stay together we will be easier to pin down. On the other hand, we will be weakened by halving our numbers." she shook her head. "Either way could be an advantage for our enemy. So..." she held out her hands in a frustrated guesture.


----------



## Keia (Oct 11, 2005)

*Crimson (Psion) AC:26 HPs: 92 PPs: 181*

Crimson listened to the others speak, silent as usual unless spoken to.  She nodded her agreement to allow Alethia onto the team . . . she had earned the right with blood.  She also agreed to the paladin taking the blade.


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 11, 2005)

Hypersmurf said:
			
		

> Assuming we can transport Kiran, I'd like to have her present too... if she's allowed out of the infirmary yet.
> 
> Once everyone's ensconced beneath Castle Waterdeep, Fin clears his throat.
> 
> ...





Aleena speaks up.  Exploring without a base of operations is dangerous.  Perhaps I can arrange for only minimal presense by Zarun's men.  I can probably convince the navy to spare some crew as "represetatives of the city," and I'm pretty sure Lt Kiran here is qualified to pilot the thing. (turns to her.)  You are, are you not.  Kiran perks up "Yes.  Well, not at the moment.  Tomarrow maybe though."


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 12, 2005)

(So now what?  Wanna play 20 (14?) Questions?  Or. to save time, I'll tell you that COmmune will say that its better for the group to go together to check out the island.)


----------



## frostrune (Oct 12, 2005)

OOC:  Fast-forward works for me.  Perhaps you can say we all had a vision or something.  That would preclude the need for a commune and get us moving?  Just an idea.

BTW - does the sword have a name?


----------



## Ranger Rick (Oct 12, 2005)

Falkus said:
			
		

> ...Dyria thought for a moment. "We should try extending a few lines of inquiry through the cities' underworld. All the assassins from last night were probably just thugs, but somebody might something."





Kaarlo replies, "I can go and see what I can find out.  It might take me a while though.  I could go while you all commune with a god to decide to stay or go."

Gather Information +12


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 12, 2005)

Ranger Rick said:
			
		

> Kaarlo replies, "I can go and see what I can find out.  It might take me a while though.  I could go while you all commune with a god to decide to stay or go."
> 
> Gather Information +12




(No apparent connections amoung them.  However, Dyria found out from the one Durodan caught that he was tolkd to go there and kill whoever he sees.  It looks like almost everyone at the ship killed eachother.  There are persistant rumors that a necromancer is behind this, since more were killed by magical energy and death magic than any other cause, there were no mages among the dead, and all had some sor tof soul-sucking thing done to them, though sometimes just after they died or as they were dying)


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 12, 2005)

frostrune said:
			
		

> OOC:  Fast-forward works for me.  Perhaps you can say we all had a vision or something.  That would preclude the need for a commune and get us moving?  Just an idea.
> 
> BTW - does the sword have a name?




He wonders that while holding the swrod, and the name "Zura's Bane, of The Mighty and Cunning Sobek's Adaptive Baneswords" pops into his head.


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 12, 2005)

(So now what will you do?)


----------



## kirinke (Oct 13, 2005)

ooc:
The vision thingie might be best. Specially if it were Timmy or Alethia. They might be the ones most likely affected by such a thing.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Oct 13, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> (No apparent connections amoung them.  However, Dyria found out from the one Durodan caught that he was tolkd to go there and kill whoever he sees.  It looks like almost everyone at the ship killed eachother.  There are persistant rumors that a necromancer is behind this, since more were killed by magical energy and death magic than any other cause, there were no mages among the dead, and all had some sor tof soul-sucking thing done to them, though sometimes just after they died or as they were dying)





When applicable I come back to the group and pass on this information reeking of whiskey & rye.  (slight of hand to appear drinking, but actually dribbling (pouring) it away so it looks like I am keeping up with the many drink rounds that are purchased.


----------



## frostrune (Oct 13, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> Aleena speaks up.  Exploring without a base of operations is dangerous.  Perhaps I can arrange for only minimal presense by Zarun's men.  I can probably convince the navy to spare some crew as "represetatives of the city," and I'm pretty sure Lt Kiran here is qualified to pilot the thing. (turns to her.)  You are, are you not.  Kiran perks up "Yes.  Well, not at the moment.  Tomarrow maybe though."





Timrin sits deep in thought for a moment, apparently calculating his words before responding.  He tries to sound non-confrontational as he questions their employer.

"Lady Aleena, I am not terribly familiar with the geography of Faerun, but how are we to 'sail' to Mulhorand?  Isn't it on the Sea of Fallen Stars somewhere?"

"Secondly, it seems like it would take an incredibly long time.  I appreciate your concerns about exploring without a ship as our base, but we are adventurers.  I'm sure I can safely say we have each been in this ugly situation before.  If there are magical gates or a means for us to teleport nearby it seems that would save a huge ammount of time.  As you can tell we are already loath to 'abandon' our charges and this City during a time of crisis.  The sooner we can get there and back seems the better course even if it is more dangerous."


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 14, 2005)

frostrune said:
			
		

> Timrin sits deep in thought for a moment, apparently calculating his words before responding.  He tries to sound non-confrontational as he questions their employer.
> 
> "Lady Aleena, I am not terribly familiar with the geography of Faerun, but how are we to 'sail' to Mulhorand?  Isn't it on the Sea of Fallen Stars somewhere?"
> 
> "Secondly, it seems like it would take an incredibly long time.  I appreciate your concerns about exploring without a ship as our base, but we are adventurers.  I'm sure I can safely say we have each been in this ugly situation before.  If there are magical gates or a means for us to teleport nearby it seems that would save a huge ammount of time.  As you can tell we are already loath to 'abandon' our charges and this City during a time of crisis.  The sooner we can get there and back seems the better course even if it is more dangerous."




Aleena responds:  "It is in fact far away, and not possible to sial directly.  However ,there is a gate several hours out to see that you can use.  It was built by sea elves long ago to link their domains, and used when the elves of Cormanthar migrated en masse to Evermeet.  Unable to hide that particular event, the world became aware of the gates, and evenutally a treaty was signed by which the elves would allow use of the gate, for a fee, to ships of nations friendly to them. The gate will take you right to the Inner Sea.  It should only take a few days to get to your destination.

As far as the island chain, it is known for its dangers.  Lost civilizations, pirates, mad mages shut up in their towers.  One especially dangerous one is a Chronomancer who calls himself The Mitheril Lord.  It is said that is you approach to close to his island, he can remove you from the timestream itself!"


----------



## kirinke (Oct 14, 2005)

"Lovely and lets not mention sea demons, sauguin, serpents, water elementals and goddess knows what else and ooo, ghost ships to top it all off." she shook her head. "They say the quickest way to kill yourself is to go on the high seas. Something there will do it for you, at no cost." She grinned. "My sort of trip, really."

_*If it wasn't on the bloody water.*_ she thought to herself. She'd go, but she'd be bloody glad to be on dry land again.

A whispery snicker echoed in her mind.


----------



## frostrune (Oct 14, 2005)

Timrin smiles wryly at Alethia, "You're not very optomistic are you?".  He follows that with a wink before turining back to Lady Aleena.

"Perhaps the ship is not such a bad idea, but how do we solve the problem of Aiden Zuran without it appearing to be a snub?"


----------



## Falkus (Oct 14, 2005)

"Why should we care if he thinks it's a snub?" asked Dyria, quizically.


----------



## kirinke (Oct 14, 2005)

"It's never wise to piss off someone who will be in a position of power later and who will be able to help you greatly or hinder you greatly when he has that powerful position." Alethia told Dyria. "We might not like him much, but simple fact is, we can't afford to irritate him."


----------



## frostrune (Oct 14, 2005)

"Not only that, but Lady Aleena will soon be fighting a war of public opinion.  Very soon this city may have to choose a new Open Lord.  Many see only the good that Aiden Zarun has done.  With each passing day more folk flock to his banner.   He may not have said it openly yet, but his actions speak of his ambition for the title.  Our Lady Aleena also has her own supporters <he nods toward her defferentially> and a contest for the title may likely come down to the two of them."

"Regardless of our personal feelings, our actions reflect upon Lady Aleena.  An open snub of this City's new savior will appear as petty jealousy and surely hurt Lady Aleena politically.  We cannot allow that to happen."

"If we are right about Aiden Zarun, we cannot afford for his power to grow.  This situation must be handled with forethought and tact."


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 16, 2005)

(Rather than a vision, how about...Someone casts Commune, th eupshot is, Helm agrees with Oberon hthat the island is the better route.)

So now what?


----------



## Hawkeye (Oct 16, 2005)

frostrune said:
			
		

> "If we are right about Aiden Zarun, we cannot afford for his power to grow.  This situation must be handled with forethought and tact."




"Then it is good that we have such a charismatic and diplomatic person as you within our group, Sir Timrin.", Shando says with a straight face, knowing Sir Tim enjoys the simple straighforwardness of battle versus court intrigue and politics.

"I think we need to consult with the Lords before we leave.  The situation may have changed."

Hawkeye


----------



## frostrune (Oct 16, 2005)

OOC:  Matt, just assume that commune happened and we'll keep rolling.

Timrin smiles sourly.  He saw this coming the minute he spoke about it.

"If we are agreed we will be taking a ship to Mulhorand, Lady Aleena and I can make the proper arrangements... possibly with Lt. Kiran's help?  Obviously we will limit Aiden's participation as much as possible."


----------



## kirinke (Oct 16, 2005)

Alethia nodded. "Aye, better to keep the adder in sight than under the brush and ready to strike," she agreed wryly.


----------



## Falkus (Oct 16, 2005)

"I personally say that the adder's better off dead," Dyria commented dryly. "But I guess that's not really an option here. Did I ever mention how I hate politics?"


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 17, 2005)

Having agreed on a path, Aleena sends everyone home to prepare and meet at the docks.  It is possible to leave in the evening.

Information comes in over the course of the day about the trip.  The ship that Aiden is providing is very fast and durable, even for a reletively small craft.  A crew of about two dozen is being provided by the navy, which should be more than enough.  The ship is called the Red Kraken and is made of a red-colored wood with carvings of sea-creatures on it.  It is equipped with four light cannons (two on each side), and a heavy double ballista in the front that is capable of being angled upwards to attack air targets.  Additionally, the back of the ship, near the captains wheel, are two Spell Engines.  Spells can be cast into them and stored, then activated as a full-round action by a non-caster.  They additionally can take draw power directly from wands.  The ordinary captain of the ship, a dwarf named Nemor Irontide, insists on remaining with his ship, but will submit to allow Lt. Kiran (Archivist 12 -- Arcane rather than divine spells, minus the flashier energy ones) to pilot the ship.  

More info comes in with regard to the previous night.  Among the most powerful annd high-profile of the missing are Khelben and Laeral, the archmages of Blackstaff Tower.  They were thought to be in the city that night, but no one has heard from them since the fighting started.  Rumor has it that as many as half the Lords of the city are missing or confirmed dead.  Parties frequented by the military were especailly hard-hit.  Numerous naval officers were killed in the fire at the party that Kiran and "Jornac" were at, which apparently broke out shortly after they left.  

Aiden has become especially popular.  He is taking credit for saving the city, and the people are buying it.  Aleena is taking credit for her and your actions that night in stopping the threat at the source, but unfortunately that does little to improve the image of the guard and the churches, all of whom have lost quite a bit of confidence with the people.  This bodes poorly for Aleena, who is counting on those groups to help her against Zarun.

Anything before you leave?


----------



## kirinke (Oct 17, 2005)

When Alethia hears the news, she is very skeptical of the whole situation. She wonders, what if anything she can do to curtail this man's rise to power. 

*Gossip. Question his motives. Spread rumors to discredit him and more importantly, make sure that they are the truth.* the voice hissed in her mind.


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 17, 2005)

Tomarrow night I will post what happens when you leave. I'm waiting so that people can post more if necessary.  I think "If you havent said otherwise by time X, you go" is better than requiring a yes checkin from everyone.


----------



## Falkus (Oct 17, 2005)

OOC: Before she leaves, Dyria's going to spend 18,000 GP, and comission a shirt of natural armor +3.


----------



## frostrune (Oct 17, 2005)

ALL OOC:  How many of the crew are Aiden's men?  Are the remainder hand-picked by Kiran or Aleena?

Timrin will also do some shopping before embarking:  A chainshirt (100 gp) , a MW longspear (310 gp), (2) potions of waterbreathing (1500 gp), and (2) potions of fly (1500 gp)

For those of us with the ability, some freedom of movement scrolls might be a wise choice.. hiint, hint


----------



## Steve Gorak (Oct 17, 2005)

Murdoch will also buy (2) potions of waterbreathing (1500 gp) & (3) freedom of movement scrolls (3,000 gp).

OCC: I think I may have missed something, have we distributed/sold the evil fey's stuff (post #381)? If so, how much money do we have to spend? (I'll likely buy more stuff).


----------



## kirinke (Oct 18, 2005)

ooc:
Alethia is adding the necklace of adaptation quality to her periapt of health. She has made her bow a feybane weapon (for use on evil fey only. ). She has sold her cold iron knuckles, figuring the bow and adaptation quality would be a more wise purchase. She has also bought another wand of cure light wounds. I also figured that with all of the wand usage, she has about 20 charges left on her old wand.

Treasure: Black Elven Chain +5, Bear's-Head Belt of Str +4, Boar Amulet of Con +4, Scabbard of Keen Edges, Boots of Speed, Swooping Owl Ring of Wis +2 and Dex +2, Zura's Bane (The sword. Note that this is not the only powerful plot item in the campaign. It will balance out eventually as you find more)


----------



## DM_Matt (Oct 18, 2005)

(Finish the treasure retroactively as we continue).  A new thread is acomin'


----------



## Steve Gorak (Oct 20, 2005)

DM_Matt said:
			
		

> (Finish the treasure retroactively as we continue).  A new thread is acomin'




OCC: OK, so, final shopping list includes:  Add: Pearl of the Sirines quality to chasuble of fell power & gloves of dexterity +4 or +6 (depending on available cash)

Sold: ring of Ring of force shield (+2 ac), gloves of dexterity +2

Guys, a Pearl of the Sirines coud be very useful to all of us.


----------

